# Not the day I planned… but I got an ambulance ride!



## scats (9 November 2022)

Unfortunately I had a bad fall this morning off Polly when out hacking.  Not sure what happened but she exploded and I sailed off.  My right leg got kicked up by her bum as I went down and I heard and saw my foot snap.  Not nice!
Found myself lying in a field on my own with my foot at a right angle to my leg.  Attempts to move it caused a lot of crunching and grinding so I knew I’d done something impressive.
Anyway, lots of phone calls while lying on the ground and I was eventually found and blue lighted as a category 2 to Aintree as I needing specialist treatment due to losing the pulse to my foot.
The damage was a severe dislocation and two broken bones- one either side.  I’m allergic to strong painkillers so had paracetamol (not much help!) and some ketamine while it was pulled back in, which was the most horrific pain I have ever experienced in my life.  Casted up to hold it, and my foot pulse went again, cast back off and the foot was back out so this time they did it with no ketamin.  The less said about that the better, but it’s safe to say that I think I can take any pain now after that!

I now need surgery to plate both sides of my ankle, but the swelling is currently too severe so they have sent me home for a couple of days until I get called back.  Cast is very tight to try and hold the bones but they are moving around in there coz I can feel them crunching, which is quite yuk.

I have some lower strength codeine and paracetamol to take and have to inject blood thinners so I don’t get a clot.
Unfortunately I’m looking at 3 months out of action, which for a self employed dog groomer, is really not great.  Already missing the girls, who are being looked after by some friends.


----------



## tda (9 November 2022)

😮 blimey, you did a proper job !  Hope it feels a bit better tomorrow x


----------



## teapot (9 November 2022)

Oh Scats, what a day! Hope you manage to get some rest


----------



## rabatsa (9 November 2022)

Ouch, ouch, ouch.

Heres hoping the swelling goes down fast and the plating is straight forward.


----------



## SilverLinings (9 November 2022)

That sounds awful Scats, poor you. I hope that you are able to have the surgery ASAP and that the healing is straightforward. It's such a worry being ill/out of action when you have animals to see to and a job, it is lovely of your friends to help and I hope that your customers are understanding.


----------



## oldie48 (9 November 2022)

Oh no! That's a horrible injury I hope the healing goes well.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 November 2022)

Oh no, scats 😱. What a rubbish thing to happen. Wishing you as straightforward a recovery as possible. Do you have any insurances to cover your loss of earnings?


----------



## Amymay (9 November 2022)

You poor Bloomin thing. Absolutely hideous.


----------



## Meredith (9 November 2022)

Oh goodness you have had a horrid day. Hoping the swelling settles down so that you can be sorted soon and begin recovery.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 November 2022)

Well if your going to do something you may as well do it properly! 

Fingers crossed everything heals as well and as quickly as it should!


----------



## Gloi (9 November 2022)

Oh no. Must have been awful 😞.
A good reminder for me to remember to carry my phone with me when I'm out.
Get well as soon as possible.


----------



## D66 (9 November 2022)

That’s going to be a brilliant bruise! 
No really, commiserations, that must have been super painful.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 November 2022)

scats said:



			Unfortunately I had a bad fall this morning off Polly when out hacking.  Not sure what happened but she exploded and I sailed off.  My right leg got kicked up by her bum as I went down and I heard and saw my foot snap.  Not nice!
Found myself lying in a field on my own with my foot at a right angle to my leg.  Attempts to move it caused a lot of crunching and grinding so I knew I’d done something impressive.
Anyway, lots of phone calls while lying on the ground and I was eventually found and blue lighted as a category 2 to Aintree as I needing specialist treatment due to losing the pulse to my foot.
The damage was a severe dislocation and two broken bones- one either side.  I’m allergic to strong painkillers so had paracetamol (not much help!) and some ketamine while it was pulled back in, which was the most horrific pain I have ever experienced in my life.  Casted up to hold it, and my foot pulse went again, cast back off and the foot was back out so this time they did it with no ketamin.  The less said about that the better, but it’s safe to say that I think I can take any pain now after that!

I now need surgery to plate both sides of my ankle, but the swelling is currently too severe so they have sent me home for a couple of days until I get called back.  Cast is very tight to try and hold the bones but they are moving around in there coz I can feel them crunching, which is quite yuk.

I have some lower strength codeine and paracetamol to take and have to inject blood thinners so I don’t get a clot.
Unfortunately I’m looking at 3 months out of action, which for a self employed dog groomer, is really not great.  Already missing the girls, who are being looked after by some friends. 
View attachment 102321

Click to expand...

Oh my word!! Poor you 😭😭


----------



## ycbm (9 November 2022)

Good grief it hurt even to read that 😲     I hope the surgery goes well and the Orang is keeping you company.  
.


----------



## Esmae (9 November 2022)

Oh my goodness!! That sounds awful. Hoping that you mend well and quickly.  It seems an extreme way to get out of the Christmas shopping though.


----------



## HorseMaid (9 November 2022)

Oh dear how dreadful for you, I hope you get called in for the plating soon. My top tip if you're allergic to painkillers is to ask then for a nerve block before surgery!


----------



## Ratface (9 November 2022)

Ouch x n!! I'm really sorry to read this. I hope that you have a good support team around you. Many years ago,  I did a similarly nasty injury on a youngster.  I didn't rest up and didn't take the meds. Kids, stock, horse, donkeys, dogs etc needed to be looked after.  Looking back, I should have done, but  - see above.
It still hurts, but I manage it with over-the-counter analgesia. 
Don't be like me!


----------



## Red-1 (9 November 2022)

Feel quite green just thinking about it! Hope it heals spectacularly well!


----------



## Peglo (9 November 2022)

Oh my goodness! Poor you! That sounds horrendous. Hope the next few days until you get your surgery goes ok.


----------



## SEL (9 November 2022)

Owwww! Those ambulance programmes always say you won't remember a thing on ketamin. I never believed them!

I hope they can get you pinned back together quickly and you heal rapidly.


----------



## kathantoinette (9 November 2022)

Oh god ☹️ Wishing you a speedy recovery ❤️‍🩹


----------



## Squeak (9 November 2022)

Oh no!  That sounds unbelievably painful just reading about it.  I hope it heals well and swiftly


----------



## ITPersonnage (9 November 2022)

Yikes you poor thing, hope all goes well for you and you're back on your feet again soon.


----------



## Mrs B (9 November 2022)

Huge OUCH!! and huge sorry that's happened to you. Horrible experience ...  don't know about everyone else, but they're probably like me wincing and thinking 'There but for the Grace of' etc

Hope you heal swiftly, scats x


----------



## nagblagger (9 November 2022)

OMG sounds horrific, i am surprised they sent you home if you lost your pulse twice. Be extra vigilant, if your toes get cold, discoloured or even more painful go straight back to ED. keep your foot elevated.
Hopefully you will have your surgery soon.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 November 2022)

Oh poor you! I hope the surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## View (9 November 2022)

Just OUCH! The idea of a dislocation being reduced without decent painkillers had me wincing.

So sorry, hope the op is soon and recovery is uneventful.


----------



## Barton Bounty (9 November 2022)

@scats  ffs youv done a number on yourself 🥺 I have lots of higher strength codeine if you want some! Blinkin heck! ♥️


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 November 2022)

Oh cripes! You poor soul, hope you can manage the ongoing pain xx


----------



## ArklePig (9 November 2022)

You poor poor thing. I feel a bit funny even reading it. I hope you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (9 November 2022)

Blimey! Hope the surgery is done quickly, and you can start to mend. Take care of yourself


----------



## Rumtytum (9 November 2022)

Lordy! Don’t want to imagine the pain you went through, just reading was horrendous.  Wishing your pain to ease quickly and a successful recovery.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 November 2022)

Crikey, I felt ill just reading that. You are one very brave person and I hope the swelling reduces quickly so you can get it plated properly.


----------



## wren123 (9 November 2022)

You poor thing, sending lots of healing vibes.


----------



## Baywonder (9 November 2022)

Oh my giddy aunt!  I was wincing all the time whilst  I read your post!

Sending you all the healing vibes in the world X


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 November 2022)

OUCH!  Sending healing vibes.


----------



## katastrophykat (9 November 2022)

Oh no! I had a very similar one, but I was kept in with an x fix due to the swelling, rather than a cast… two weeks in and three ops- It was awful and I felt so powerless, so I totally understand. Please feel free to give me a shout to vent/cry virtually/chat about it if you need a stranger to talk to!


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

Thanks everyone, putting the dislocation back in without pain relief was the most horrific pain I’ve ever felt in my life. I think the fact my tib and fib were also broken and were being pulled at the same time didn’t help.
It’s something I hope I never, ever have to experience again!  Hideous!

The doctor who pulled me back into place came back later to check the X-rays and said he was dreading what he was going to see because he thought, from the crunching, that everything was shattered inside. Fortunately I actually have 2 nice complete but clean breaks, it’s just they are both unstable.
I’m very lucky to still have a foot because they lost the pulse on it several times and my foot had gone cold.  The ambulance crew practically threw me on the board to get me to the ambulance coz they thought my foot was a goner 😳.
It could have been so, so much worse.


----------



## RachelFerd (9 November 2022)

Oooh that's sounds incredibly painful. Best wishes for a rapid recovery!


----------



## Mrs B (9 November 2022)

Clicked 'like' but you know what I mean! 

x


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

I’ve also completely torn the ligaments around my ankle, unsurprisingly, so they might have to do something with them in surgery.


----------



## Barton Bounty (9 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thanks everyone, putting the dislocation back in without pain relief was the most horrific pain I’ve ever felt in my life. I think the fact my tib and fib were also broken and were being pulled at the same time didn’t help.
It’s something I hope I never, ever have to experience again!  Hideous!

The doctor who pulled me back into place came back later to check the X-rays and said he was dreading what he was going to see because he thought, from the crunching, that everything was shattered inside. Fortunately I actually have 2 nice complete but clean breaks, it’s just they are both unstable.
I’m very lucky to still have a foot because they lost the pulse on it several times and my foot had gone cold.  The ambulance crew practically threw me on the board to get me to the ambulance coz they thought my foot was a goner 😳.
It could have been so, so much worse.
		
Click to expand...

If its any consolation, having metalwork in there should allow for healing to be quicker. My hubby had metal in the whole leg! No cast just metal. I took him to a hyperbaric chamber 6 times to enable the healing . It really helped. ♥️


----------



## maya2008 (9 November 2022)

😱 Oh ouch! Get well soon!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 November 2022)

Wow, that really hurts reading that! Get better/mended soon... take care x


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 November 2022)

Ouch! That sucks. Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 November 2022)

Owwww!
I'm surprised you weren't offered gas and air while they moved your bones about! That's not brilliant but it does help. Fingers crossed that the swelling goes down quickly. It took my leg 10 days to be ready for the external fixture to be put on. I am surprised, too, that they sent you home. Take care!


----------



## millitiger (9 November 2022)

Ouch! I hope they get you back in speedily so you can start to heal.


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Owwww!
I'm surprised you weren't offered gas and air while they moved your bones about! That's not brilliant but it does help. Fingers crossed that the swelling goes down quickly. It took my leg 10 days to be ready for the external fixture to be put on. I am surprised, too, that they sent you home. Take care@
		
Click to expand...

I think they were struggling for beds. When I got wheeled from trauma through A&E to go home, it was madness.  Trolleys and trolleys of people, some old and looking half-dead, lining the corridor.  It was really quite distressing.  They’d had to shut some of the corridors off because they were packed with patients.  I got chucked out of my trauma bed because a bloke came in who’d been hit by an HGV.
Then the helicopter landed as I was leaving, with yet another trauma.  I was left pretty much all day without any pain relief or even a sip of water. I got home at 5pm and finally had a drink.  I knew the NHS was on its knees but it was an eye opener to me.


----------



## Sealine (9 November 2022)

Oh no that sounds awful. I feel a bit faint just reading it. The only consolation is that you’ve done it at the right time of year and you’re missing the winter weather and mud.  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (9 November 2022)

Oh my goodness! You really have done an impressive job on your poor foot.☹️ So sorry you have had such horrendous pain. Hopefully when they put you together again it will make you much more comfortable. Healing vibes!😱


----------



## southerncomfort (9 November 2022)

Yikes!  That sounds so painful. You poor thing.

Hope you get your op very soon and can start recuperating.

X


----------



## limestonelil (9 November 2022)

Not going to imagine what you went through with that. I would have just passed out I know. Sending healing vibes your way for a straightforward mending. You are a very brave person. 
(It’s sad to hear first hand how overwhelmed the NHS is, not enough capacity etc)


----------



## Orangehorse (9 November 2022)

Oh no, poor you.  That sounds really, really horrible.

Hope it gets sorted soon and it soon heals.


----------



## Pmf27 (9 November 2022)

Everything about this sounds horrific, from the accident to the time in hospital. Really hoping you heal up soon, must have been so scary xo


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 November 2022)

Eeek sounds horrifying you poor thing !
Are you able to take Tramadol ? 
A good reminder to have the What3words app on your phone, everyone.


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

I will say that I’ll never have ketamine again.  It was horrific.  I heard and felt everything, but was trapped in this white light and couldn’t speak but every time they pulled my foot, I knew I was screaming.
I honestly thought I’d died or something.  Hideous drug.
They told me I wouldn’t remember a thing but I remembered every single bit of it.


----------



## LeneHorse (9 November 2022)

That sounds awful. Hope you are not in too much pain and don't have to wait too long for your op. Horse care and work will be such a worry though - thinking of you x


----------



## HashRouge (9 November 2022)

Oh my gosh you poor thing! I can only offer best wishes for as speedy a recovery as possible x


----------



## Chuffy99 (9 November 2022)

OMG that’s sounds horrendous 
If you were in a field did you use just three words?


----------



## SusieT (9 November 2022)

Ouch! Could you do small dogs on a table maybe in a few weeks with a stool?


----------



## millikins (9 November 2022)

How can you write in such a cheerful manner, it all sounds horrendous. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

Chuffy99 said:



			OMG that’s sounds horrendous
If you were in a field did you use just three words?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately the field is one of the farm fields off our yard so I just sort of gave them directions to find me from the yard. They couldn’t get the ambulance through the mud though so I had to be carried on a board 🙈 

I was amazed how business-like I was to be honest. I straightened my own foot as much as I could (which was a weird reaction that I just did, apparently this act probably saved my foot), rang my mum to explain where I was and what had happened, rang a yardie to tell them that Polly had galloped back home, then rang an ambulance, then rang my customers to tell them I couldn’t groom their dogs that day coz I’d had an accident.

The worst bit was being told it would likely be over an hour wait for an ambulance. I was freezing, shaking and in a lot of pain. Thank god I actually got bumped to a category 2 in the end and they were with me within half an hour.


----------



## Burnttoast (9 November 2022)

God, just reading that was pretty traumatic so I can't imagine how it must have been. Feeling grateful I lead such a low-risk life these days  Hope your recovery is as trouble-free as can be.


----------



## webble (9 November 2022)

Oh jeez you poor thing and bloody brave too hope you're back in action soon


----------



## luckyoldme (9 November 2022)

Oh no Scats!
Horrible experience for you and horrible injury.
I hope the op goes well xxx


----------



## Parrotperson (9 November 2022)

Well if you’re gonna do it, do it properly I say! 

That sounds horrific. Esp the ‘let’s put the ankle back again but this time with no pain killers!’ bit. 

Hope they can operate soon and the healing can begin.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 November 2022)

Oh no no no that’s so awful .
I hope you can sleep ok and that your recovery is trouble free .


----------



## babymare (9 November 2022)

Ouch!and so bloody cheerful. wish you well x


----------



## Nicnac (9 November 2022)

Oh gosh hope you have help at home.  That made me wince.  Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## EventingMum (9 November 2022)

How awful, here's hoping you make a good recovery.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 November 2022)

Bloody hell sounds like that was done right 😔 

I hope you heal up quick and your op goes well. Vibes and hugs


----------



## eahotson (9 November 2022)

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 November 2022)

Oh dear, wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## catembi (9 November 2022)

That sounds truly awful.  I used to watch the 'ambulance' programmes while on the treadmill & used to have to turn off the sound & look away when they were reducing things.  I feel very, very sorry for you & really hope that it all gets fixed quickly and heals well.

(I decided the w'end before last to stop hacking my PSSM horse.  He is normally police horse/RDA safe but the change in the weather has made him go spooky.  On our last hack, he did a hard spook for nothing & nearly had me off & several mini ones & lots of being looky & pratting about.  I was wondering if I was being a bit wet, but your thread has convinced me that [for me & this particular horse at this particular time] it's better safe than sorry.  So thank you.)


----------



## scats (9 November 2022)

catembi said:



			That sounds truly awful.  I used to watch the 'ambulance' programmes while on the treadmill & used to have to turn off the sound & look away when they were reducing things.  I feel very, very sorry for you & really hope that it all gets fixed quickly and heals well.

(I decided the w'end before last to stop hacking my PSSM horse.  He is normally police horse/RDA safe but the change in the weather has made him go spooky.  On our last hack, he did a hard spook for nothing & nearly had me off & several mini ones & lots of being looky & pratting about.  I was wondering if I was being a bit wet, but your thread has convinced me that [for me & this particular horse at this particular time] it's better safe than sorry.  So thank you.)
		
Click to expand...

I’m potentially thinking of retiring Polly now. I’ve always put up with her daft ways, because 98% of the time she is fine, but  being self employed and relying on being physically well, this has absolutely hit home to me that riding quirky horses probably needs to stop now. She has PSD and only does a bit of light work a few days a week, so it’s no real biggie to retire her.  I’m without income now for potentially up to 3 months.  
I’ll stick to Millie!  She’s like a pair of old slippers 😂


----------



## meleeka (9 November 2022)

Blimey that’s horrific!  I hope they can get you fixed soon.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 November 2022)

Ouch, ouch and ouch. Sounds an awful experience. Hope they get you fixed and mended pronto.


----------



## sky1000 (9 November 2022)

Poor you.  Everything about this sounds terrible.  Healing vibes sent.


----------



## Cragrat (9 November 2022)

What horrible experience!  I do hope you are feeling a little better now, and make a good recovery.


----------



## rara007 (9 November 2022)

Ouch..!!!


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

First night was pretty rough.  I slept on top of the covers with a blanket but I got cold so I’ll have to rethink that one. Ankle pretty painful and very crunchy and the cast is rubbing on my little toe something rotten. Probably got a couple of hours sleep at most.  I want a shower 😩 
The thought of weeks spent like this is not filling me with much happiness but I’ll have to suck it up.
Been wiggling my toes a lot so they dont stiffen up.
Can’t wait til the plates are in and I don’t have the crunching and grinding because that’s a bit gruesome to feel.


----------



## Fraggle2 (10 November 2022)

What a horrible thing to have happened. You are showing your inner strength though through your attitude. Wishing you a quick and easy recovery, and hoping the swelling subsides quickly to allow for your operation.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (10 November 2022)

Oh my goodness, what a thing to have happened! It sounds absolutely awful. 

I hope you’re healed up soon.


----------



## Rumtytum (10 November 2022)

Can’t begin to imagine how hard it is for you, and the thought of your little toe being rubbed really gets to me.  No way round it, it’s going to be grim for a while so sending very best wishes and positive vibes things start to get better soon 🤞


----------



## twofatladies88 (10 November 2022)

Sounds horrendous - I hope you have your operation soon and things start to improve. Look after yourself.


----------



## palo1 (10 November 2022)

Oh blimey, you poor thing   Horrible sounding injury but hopefully soon pinned and you can get into recovery rest and rehab.  That first night after a bad injury is often very bad so hopefully you will find ways to manage the pain and sleeping and get more rest.  I hope too, you have good support around you - is there anything any of us can do?


----------



## ycbm (10 November 2022)

Scats can you get someone with a pair of nippers just to ease the plaster over your little toe?  It's not very hard stuff if it's the plaster of Paris. 

I can't get over your amazing,  ongoing,   fortitude. You're one tough cookie! 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 November 2022)

I am so sorry you are having an uncomfortable time been there done that and it’s tough .
When do they  think you will have your op ?
ycbm is right someone might be able to free your toe a little just make sure the bits don’t go up the plaster .
Every hour that passes  gets you closer to that op and after that every hour gets you an hour nearer to normality.
For me it helps to make a routine for the day which included reading listerning to the radio and watching TV, changing what you do helps pass time .
I also found it’s extremely important to control your sleep during the day .
It’s best I think to only allow your self one short sleep after lunch if you want one then force your self to stay awake till bedtime .
You should be able to put a fleece sock or a man’s sock over the end of the plaster .
A warmed towel ( if you have a willing helper )feels lovely  .
The small discomforts and working out how you can relieve them does help your well being .
Breathing techniques do help my favourite was the breathing in and out slowly think of the water going in and out on the sand of my favourite beach .
The breath in for a count of five hold for five out for five as well.
Keep your chin up but have a cry if you need one it relives the frustration.
Have a huge virtual hug from me I was thinking of you as soon as I woke this morning .
Horses eh such a fun hobby .


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 November 2022)

Poor you,  I remember how queasy I felt when I dislocated my arm at the elbow and the lower part of my arm was facing in the wrong direction.  They tried to get it back to where it should be in the ambulance but it was so painful they couldn’t.   Sounds like you are braver than me!!  Hope the swelling goes down quickly and you can get the metalwork put in..  🤞🤞


----------



## BBP (10 November 2022)

🤢 feel a bit green reading that! Adrenaline is an amazing thing isn’t it, getting you through all the phone calls etc. I had gas and air just having a toe pulled back into place, I can’t imagine having a whole mangled leg and foot yanked back without it.

It does make me think about my fitness etc before getting on my youngster. I’ve had a break from riding after BBP retired and I’m definitely more stiff and less mobile than I used to be, and can’t imagine my reflexes will be as good as they used to be for coping with any daft behaviour.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (10 November 2022)

Holy moly you poor thing..that sounds horrendous..I’m sending bucketfuls of get well soon vibes ….


----------



## Esmae (10 November 2022)

scats said:



			I think they were struggling for beds. When I got wheeled from trauma through A&E to go home, it was madness.  Trolleys and trolleys of people, some old and looking half-dead, lining the corridor.  It was really quite distressing.  They’d had to shut some of the corridors off because they were packed with patients.  I got chucked out of my trauma bed because a bloke came in who’d been hit by an HGV.
Then the helicopter landed as I was leaving, with yet another trauma.  I was left pretty much all day without any pain relief or even a sip of water. I got home at 5pm and finally had a drink.  I knew the NHS was on its knees but it was an eye opener to me.
		
Click to expand...

I had similar with a smashed shoulder last April.  The A&E looked like a scene from "Mash".  The NHS is beyond saving in my view. I don't know what the answer is.  Hope you are feeling a little more comfortable this morning.


----------



## mini_b (10 November 2022)

Sending love and hope you are on the mend soon.

Honestly - yak. What a way to do it!

xx


----------



## Errin Paddywack (10 November 2022)

Only just caught up with this thread and it has made me cringe.  Broken ribs hurt enough, don't even want to try to imagine what you went and are going through.  Hope everything goes on ok.


----------



## Marnie (10 November 2022)

I am really sorry to hear about your accident, sounds horrible and I hope you can get fixed up and start healing soon. Take care x


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 November 2022)

OMG that sounds utterly horrific. And I am amazed at your resilience and humour! Hope you find ways to get more comfortable while waiting for the op. I'm pleased you got an ambulance quickly. My friend was told 7+ hours for an 'emergency' ambulance with possible spinal injuries falling cross country. Which was terrifying as it really brought home the fact that the NHS is utterly crippled at times. x


----------



## Trouper (10 November 2022)

I think I would definitely want you with me in an emergency - such presence of mind to organise everything while lying on the muddy battlefield!!!

I sympathise with your intolerance to drugs.  Having to be signed off work for a few weeks because of my reaction following a minor gynae op, my GP's response was to say she wished they would not give those drugs for minor ops.  I never did discover what the alternative might be - biting down on a leather strap perhaps??   At least horse folk usually have one of those around!!

Do hope all goes well and you get the stabilising op done asap.  Keep us up to date with progress.


----------



## moorhillhorses (10 November 2022)

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Steerpike (10 November 2022)

I felt queasy reading that, hope you can manage with the pain and it heals well


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

Currently sharing my pillow with the dog, who thinks it’s been put there for her 😂



Managed to put clean pyjamas on and I’m trying to work out how I can have a shower or something coz I absolutely hate feeling grubby. We have a shower over the bath so it might be a bit tricky. Suggestions welcome!

Pain isn’t unbearable, but it’s on the higher side of fun really.  I’ve got some low strength codeine and paracetamol but can’t say that’s doing much at all.  Unfortunately I’m limited in what I can take so I’ll just have to rough it out.  I have to move my leg every 15 or so minutes because it gets a bit too much to deal with, but I find a new position allows me about another 15 minutes of relative comfort before I have to move again.

My long-suffering parents are looking after me, and I’ve been laughing my head off this morning at their attempts to sort the guinea pigs and tortoise out.  Seemingly, the things I do so easily every day are quite difficult for people who don’t normally do them 🙈😂

Oakley cat thinks it’s fantastic that I’m now his permanent bed buddy! He looks like he’s died and gone to cat heaven!


----------



## Skib (10 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			Having to be signed off work for a few weeks because of my reaction following a minor gynae op, my GP's response was to say she wished they would not give those drugs for minor ops.
		
Click to expand...

It may not be a particulare drug. I was always ill after aneasthetics and it was our dentist who eventually made me realise that some anaesthetics are related to soya. I was similarly ill with a splitting headache and migraine after Chinese and Japanese food too. Avoiding soya and soya related meds solved my problem.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 November 2022)

Oh dear you poor girl I hope the swelling goes down so you can get your surgery done.

I had a very similar injury about 4 years ago mine was broken in 2 places and badly displaced and my ankle is full of metal now, you have my full sympathy I did mine in November as well!


----------



## Sprout (10 November 2022)

Ouch, you did a proper job there!😳
Hope surgery and healing go well.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 November 2022)

scats said:



			Currently sharing my pillow with the dog, who thinks it’s been put there for her 😂
View attachment 102404


Managed to put clean pyjamas on and I’m trying to work out how I can have a shower or something coz I absolutely hate feeling grubby. We have a shower over the bath so it might be a bit tricky. Suggestions welcome!

Pain isn’t unbearable, but it’s on the higher side of fun really.  I’ve got some low strength codeine and paracetamol but can’t say that’s doing much at all.  Unfortunately I’m limited in what I can take so I’ll just have to rough it out.  I have to move my leg every 15 or so minutes because it gets a bit too much to deal with, but I find a new position allows me about another 15 minutes of relative comfort before I have to move again.

My long-suffering parents are looking after me, and I’ve been laughing my head off this morning at their attempts to sort the guinea pigs and tortoise out.  Seemingly, the things I do so easily every day are quite difficult for people who don’t normally do them 🙈😂

Oakley cat thinks it’s fantastic that I’m now his permanent bed buddy! He looks like he’s died and gone to cat heaven!
		
Click to expand...


I used to wash my top half at the sink and my bottom half I washed in the bidet 🤣


----------



## catembi (10 November 2022)

Would something like this be any good?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35416766...QgA-IUpSn-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Disclaimer:? I have no idea if they work but have been investigating as I am having toe surgery on 28th and will have a bandage to keep dry.


----------



## Annagain (10 November 2022)

Oh you poor thing Scats. A friend did exactly the same injury as you a few weeks ago - she wasn't even on board, just leading her horse, he spooked and stood on her leg. She said she was a hundred time more comfortable once she'd had the operation so here's hoping the swelling goes down and you can have your op asap.

Can you put a plastic stool in the bath and ease yourself onto it with your leg (plaster wrapped in bin bag) supported on the end of the bath with a towel under it? You'd probably have to hold the shower head and direct it at the relevant areas to avoid soaking the whole bathroom! You'd need help to ensure it doesn't fall as you get onto  / off it

Or hire a bath chair for a few weeks? My grandmother has one, it's very clever. Bath Lift Hire | Order Today | Bathroom Aid Hire In The UK (mobilityhire.com) 
You wouldn't have to have a bath, just sit on it to have a shower?


----------



## Hannahgb (10 November 2022)

Oh you poor thing, that sounds horrendous.
Have got everything crossed for a quick recovery xx


----------



## BallyJ (10 November 2022)

I broke my leg a couple of years ago, please be so careful getting in/out of the bath - I Took a shallow bath with my leg over the edge, but slipped getting out and moved my break by 1cm. 

fingers crossed for a quick recovery! Make sure you are resting, your body is busy fixing things (I say this as someone who didn't sit still and refused any help!). 

Any chance you can look at your insurances to see if any will cover you? just to bump up the not working cash? xx


----------



## Keith_Beef (10 November 2022)

Really feel for you, Scats. Hope you meant quickly.



scats said:



			Managed to put clean pyjamas on and I’m trying to work out how I can have a shower or something coz I absolutely hate feeling grubby. We have a shower over the bath so it might be a bit tricky. Suggestions welcome!
		
Click to expand...

My mum fell a few years ago. She tripped in a friend's garden, put out both hands and broke both wrists... She had a cast on each, so to take a shower she would attach a plastic bag over each hand and halfway up to the elbow and held in place by a rubber band.


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

BallyJ said:



			I broke my leg a couple of years ago, please be so careful getting in/out of the bath - I Took a shallow bath with my leg over the edge, but slipped getting out and moved my break by 1cm.

fingers crossed for a quick recovery! Make sure you are resting, your body is busy fixing things (I say this as someone who didn't sit still and refused any help!).
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I’m worried about. I don’t feel very stable at the moment (physically I mean 😂) and I’m worried about falling. My mum would help me though, there’s no dignity left for me after the bed pan incident yesterday in hospital 🙈

I knocked my toe on the floor earlier when I went to get up to go to the loo and everything just moved around in my leg 🤮
If I fell I honestly think I’d pass out from the pain!

Im normally a fiercely independent person so I’m finding it hard to rely on people.  Every bathroom trip is an enormous effort but I have a bladder and kidney condition so I’m there a lot more than normal people 😩

Funny before though- I decided to brush my teeth, so got to the bathroom only to remember my toothbrush was back in my bedroom on charge 🙈 Needless to say I just hobbled back and got into bed again.
Teeth can wait til the next toilet trip.

I’ve been working out my weeks and it’s 6 weeks to Christmas so I’m hoping by then I might be nearly at the point of doing some light weight bearing, or at least things will be easier than they are now.

My poor friend was looking forward to her first horseless winter (she lost her elderly mare this year, after 20 years together), but she’s now landed herself my 2 😂🙈

I’m buying her the biggest Christmas present ever for this!


----------



## EllenJay (10 November 2022)

wow - just caught up on this.  Hoping for a speedy recovery.  
Please don't do too much ATM - you really don't want to re-injure that leg


----------



## GoldenWillow (10 November 2022)

Ouch, ouch, ouch, that sounds horrendous! It was bad enough breaking my fibula and tearing ligaments, the crunching sound with movement was what got me as well. I hope you can get your op very quickly and start mending.


----------



## humblepie (10 November 2022)

Oh no. Poor you and best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## Fjord (10 November 2022)

Blurry hell, absolutely everything about this sounds just awful! That's one traumatic day; please take it easy and rest as much as you can. I really hope you can get the surgery soon.


----------



## Trouper (10 November 2022)

Waterproof stool in bath (providing you can make it really stable)   Another stool at same height beside bath to rest let on.   "Nurse" attendant to help you in and out and pass you shower head etc
Do not attempt this without help!!!


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

I wish I’d got a photo of the leg 😂 When I glanced down in the trauma unit, I could see the end of my leg, a huge massive swelling where my foot should have been and and my foot was at a right angle externally. Bit vomit inducing, I won’t lie!
By then I knew they were preparing to put it back and i was just trying to prepare myself the inevitable trauma that was about to happen.  I’d like to say the anticipation was the worst part, but if only I knew what was to come 😳


----------



## Merrymoles (10 November 2022)

Just ouch!

I hope they can do your op soon - my SIL had to wait ten days after smashing and dislocating her shoulder and arm because the swelling was so bad.

OH has leg ulcers which are permanently dressed but he was given something like, for want of a better description, a giant condom that he can cover the whole lot with to go in the shower so ask if there is anything like that available


----------



## Kunoichi73 (10 November 2022)

You poor thing! That all sounds horrific. I hope you get your op soon.


----------



## Bradsmum (10 November 2022)

I feel your pain Scats  I suffered a very similar injury back in July (so missed our beautiful summer). I dislocated my foot and broke three bones - either side of ankle and one underneath.  was put in a temporary cast to wait for swelling to go down and two weeks later had plate and pinning. New cast on for six weeks and now been out of the cast since end of Aug. Still hobbling around trying to walk normally but have finally ditched the crutches. Make sure when you are out of the cast that they give you physio. I had to insist (you can self request here in Wales). Physio has made a huge difference. Good luck, hope all goes smoothly now and you can feel more comfortable soon.


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			I feel your pain Scats  I suffered a very similar injury back in July (so missed our beautiful summer). I dislocated my foot and broke three bones - either side of ankle and one underneath.  was put in a temporary cast to wait for swelling to go down and two weeks later had plate and pinning. New cast on for six weeks and now been out of the cast since end of Aug. Still hobbling around trying to walk normally but have finally ditched the crutches. Make sure when you are out of the cast that they give you physio. I had to insist (you can self request here in Wales). Physio has made a huge difference. Good luck, hope all goes smoothly now and you can feel more comfortable soon.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you are on the mend, it’s an awful break isn’t it?  I’ve broken my other ankle in the past but that didn’t require surgery, so this is a whole different ball game.  
The orthopaedic specialist yesterday said that physio will play a crucial role in my recovery and in an unusual twist of fate, a new customer that I met less than a week ago happens to work in the physio department at the hospital I am under and he’s been messaging me, so hopefully he can make sure I get everything I need. He’s keeping an eye out for my name on the system.

Can I ask if you felt much relief once the plates were in?


----------



## Quigleyandme (10 November 2022)

No words really except I hope it gets easier and less painful soon x


----------



## PurBee (10 November 2022)

Crikey scats, you're one brave lady! I would have passed-out..but i guess adrenaline is a super-powerful drug when freshly hurt and in shock so we amazingly can function. Thank god you had your phone on you.
Fingers crossed for you the plating operation is very soon.
Its shocking to hear how snowed-under the nhs is - that sounds worse than ever. Not to even get offered some water after such trauma is worrying. I hope that just a&e madness and your plating op conducted with more attention and care, which im sure it will be. A relative needed that recently and got very good treatment/aftercare.

For natural powerful pain relief try these:

https://www.naturalblaze.com/2021/05/natures-most-powerful-pain-relievers.html

Also wasabi has pain relieving properties, i grow it fresh so its ultra potent, if you‘d like some pm me.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 November 2022)

On washing try an over the bath seat and buy a LimbO leg cover you will get one on Amazon .
You should be able to wash today  if your mum will help you buy sitting on the edge of the bath and wriggle back and lean back slightly Use the shower hand held to wash with it on low pressure.
Wrap your plaster in a towel and the put a bin bag with a hole in the top over it .
Put a couple of towels on the floor .
You can wash your good leg by swinging it into the bath or put your foot in a bowl and get your mum to help .
It’s all a bit precarious but it works .
Good luck


----------



## Bradsmum (10 November 2022)

scats said:



			Glad to hear you are on the mend, it’s an awful break isn’t it?  I’ve broken my other ankle in the past but that didn’t require surgery, so this is a whole different ball game. 
The orthopaedic specialist yesterday said that physio will play a crucial role in my recovery and in an unusual twist of fate, a new customer that I met less than a week ago happens to work in the physio department at the hospital I am under and he’s been messaging me, so hopefully he can make sure I get everything I need. He’s keeping an eye out for my name on the system.

Can I ask if you felt much relief once the plates were in?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Scats.  It took a while for everything to calm down after surgery and definitely non-weight bearing for 6 weeks. I lost my balance a couple of times and put bad foot down - big mistake!  I found paracetamol for pain relief was good as long as you take it regularly. I was given liquid morphine in hospital but it didn't hit the mark at all whereas the paracetamol did. I also had to have clexane injections in the stomach for weeks on end. I couldn't do it so OH stepped up to the mark (I think he secretly enjoyed stabbing me - lol). Glad to hear you have a contact in Physio. The day my cast came off, the stupid surgeon said physio wasn't necessary and to just start walking on it. Really wasn't possible besides the fact that still v swollen and couldn't flex foot. Physio has improved that considerably. By the way, I too heard the bone(s) crack and it's quite a shock to see your foot at the wrong angle


----------



## Sealine (10 November 2022)

I broke my knee a few years ago and I was in plaster from toe to the top of my thigh.  I managed to shower using a Limbo cast cover.  Have you got a walk in shower that you could put a stool in?  Please make sure there is someone with you if you try to wash/shower as it's too easy to fall or feel a faint and light headed.


----------



## Bradsmum (10 November 2022)

By the way, you might need to phone them to get back into hospital for surgery - I luckily did and it didn't seem there were any plans to call me in soon, so glad I did. I gave it a couple of weeks, swelling didn't go down much but I wanted it sorted


----------



## luckyoldme (10 November 2022)

Bloody hell Scats, it sounds like a terrible experience, and I know the first few days will all be about learning how to do things that were so easy before.
I have a shower over the bath too, and I figured time was one thing I had a lot of so it didn't really matter how long it took .
I got an old chair (I sort of walked it to the bathroom by resting my poorly leg on it while moving the other leg.)
I sat sideways on to the bath and had an all over wash. I used my poorly leg on chair manoeuvre to get in the bath to hose myself down a little bit.
It wasn't easy but I found the days quite long anyways 
From the word go I did leg strength exercises (loads on you tube) missing out the ones which caused too much pain... there's lots of poorly foot exercises on you tube.
I also do did seated aerobics and loads of jigsaws.
I got some wool and made my daughter a blanket and discovered crotchet (don't knock it till you've tried it)
It's a long road with a lot of frustration but posting on here was a godsend. I swear to god you can ask the most random I'm the only person in the world question on here and someone will be able to help.
I honestly feel for you because I really do know how it feels 🦶😯


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

Thank you all, it’s so nice to be able to pop on here and chat. You’ll all be sick of me in a few weeks time 🤣
I have to inject Fragmin blood thinners into my belly every evening. That’s a painful little job!  I thought the needle would be hidden in a plastic thing like my uncles insulin so you didn’t have to see it much but this is just a bit long needle that I have to stick right in 😳😂 
That took a bit of courage and it actually really stung! Dreading 6pm again now!


----------



## BallyJ (10 November 2022)

Those blood thinners are stingy yes! I found pushing the needle down slowly hurt less!


----------



## Fransurrey (10 November 2022)

Urgh, this all sounds horrific! Second the bathing stool suggestion but make sure you have help. I passed out when my arm was manipulated and know what you mean about being trapped in 'white light'. I'd made the mistake of visiting a lower grade A&E (who bloody knew they were graded??), so they couldn't give me strong pain relief as they weren't equipped for reactions, so I got ye olde Entomox. Did fek all. Fingers crossed surgery is soon (another reason to not move unless you have to - any chance you can get a commode?).


----------



## HorseyTee (10 November 2022)

Ouch @scats 
You've done the same as what I did. Fracture dislocation. Had both my tib and fib screwed back together at the ankle. 
The pain, gosh...I can't have morphine so was also just on the paracetamol, and when they manipulated my ankle back into place I literally shit myself and I think I also screamed. 
I'm pretty sure that's why when I was in labour the midwife didn't believe me as I was just sat there lol. 

Please absolutely do your physio...I know it won't be anytime soon, but I was lazy with it and have had endless issues since, and my ankle has just collapsed 3 times since because my tendons and ligaments are a mess. 

Speedy healing.


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

HorseyTee said:



			Ouch @scats
You've done the same as what I did. Fracture dislocation. Had both my tib and fib screwed back together at the ankle.
The pain, gosh...I can't have morphine so was also just on the paracetamol, and when they manipulated my ankle back into place I literally shit myself and I think I also screamed.
I'm pretty sure that's why when I was in labour the midwife didn't believe me as I was just sat there lol.

Please absolutely do your physio...I know it won't be anytime soon, but I was lazy with it and have had endless issues since, and my ankle has just collapsed 3 times since because my tendons and ligaments are a mess.

Speedy healing.
		
Click to expand...

The manipulation has to be felt to be believed doesn’t it! 🙈 
I remember feeling the most horrendous pain of my life, then hearing a scream and then realising it was me screaming 😂 Awful! 
I wouldn’t have minded if I’d woken up not remembering, like I’d been promised, but I remembered every last bit of it. 
The doctor later asked me exactly what I felt and remembered and he was quite shocked that I quoted him word for word. He did say that me telling him that would actually make him up the dose on his next patient!  So hopefully I’ve saved someone else the trauma (or possibly made their experience worse!) 🙈


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 November 2022)

When I broke the left leg, I was able to sit on a bath seat with my cast outside the bath and use the hand-held shower  to wash the rest of my body. I needed a sturdy seat at the side of the bath to get out onto, which I suggest having your mum around for, at least until you get used to the process. 
To answer your question about the metalwork, as soon as I had the temporary fixator in place on the right leg, while waiting for the swelling to go down, it felt so much more comfortable.


----------



## HeyMich (10 November 2022)

Blimey Scats, sounds like you did a proper job! 

Call your doctor's surgery and ask for the district nurse - they should be able to lend you a shower chair and any other gadgets you need to make your life easier (walking frame etc). I borrowed some things for my MiL who we had stay with us for a month after a knee replacement, even though it wasn't her local surgery or even health board. The district nurses couldn't have been kinder or more helpful!


----------



## HorseyTee (10 November 2022)

scats said:



			The manipulation has to be felt to be believed doesn’t it! 🙈
I remember feeling the most horrendous pain of my life, then hearing a scream and then realising it was me screaming 😂 Awful!
I wouldn’t have minded if I’d woken up not remembering, like I’d been promised, but I remembered every last bit of it.
The doctor later asked me exactly what I felt and remembered and he was quite shocked that I quoted him word for word. He did say that me telling him that would actually make him up the dose on his next patient!  So hopefully I’ve saved someone else the trauma (or possibly made their experience worse!) 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Lol it's not the best moment is it. I remember screaming as well but not quite realising it was me. 
All I had was some entanox, didn't offer me ketamine lol. 
It was about 8 weeks in my cast before it came off. I used to just sit in the bath with my legs dangling out, and used the shower head to wash myself. I also got a trolley on wheels so I could get a drink and food as I was on my own. 
I also borrowed my nans wheelchair so I could walk the dogs...that was a big mistake, I rolled through dog poo and didn't realise until it was all caked up my sleeve lol. Definitely not my fondest memories. 
It's been 11 years since it happened to me. I really hope you mend well.


----------



## Asha (10 November 2022)

Good grief, that sounds horrendous. Injecting yourself as well.. just yuk. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Laurac13 (10 November 2022)

What a dreadful thing to happen 😞 hope the recovery goes well thinking of you


----------



## holeymoley (10 November 2022)

Good grief that sounds awful. Hope you mend quickly x


----------



## Bradsmum (10 November 2022)

Yeah, I think I might have a bit of needle phobia now and dreaded that time each day. Don't know if they told you but don't rub the area of the injection because that will make it bruise more. I was covered in little bruises despite not rubbing and we had trouble finding a good place in the end. Well done for being able to inject yourself. It will all be worth it in the end - I keep thinking if only I'd done the lunchtime feed differently that day. I only slipped a couple of feet down a not very steep bank!


----------



## Esmae (10 November 2022)

Fransurrey said:



			Urgh, this all sounds horrific! Second the bathing stool suggestion but make sure you have help. I passed out when my arm was manipulated and know what you mean about being trapped in 'white light'. I'd made the mistake of visiting a lower grade A&E (who bloody knew they were graded??), so they couldn't give me strong pain relief as they weren't equipped for reactions, so I got ye olde Entomox. Did fek all. Fingers crossed surgery is soon (another reason to not move unless you have to - any chance you can get a commode?).
		
Click to expand...

Shocked!! Indeed, who knew that A&E's were graded!?


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 November 2022)

scats said:



			The manipulation has to be felt to be believed doesn’t it! 🙈
I remember feeling the most horrendous pain of my life, then hearing a scream and then realising it was me screaming 😂 Awful!
I wouldn’t have minded if I’d woken up not remembering, like I’d been promised, but I remembered every last bit of it.
The doctor later asked me exactly what I felt and remembered and he was quite shocked that I quoted him word for word. He did say that me telling him that would actually make him up the dose on his next patient!  So hopefully I’ve saved someone else the trauma (or possibly made their experience worse!) 🙈
		
Click to expand...

They had to manipulate mine as well but luckily I had so much gas and air I didn't what planet I was on so I hardly felt anything, my oh said I was talking utter rubbish then just did a little yelp when they yanked it 😆

Well done for doing the injections I couldn't do it so my friend came and did it for me everyday she is a nurse so I was very lucky really, she would pinch a bit of the skin and put the needle in that and it wasn't that bad and just swapped sides everyday but it still was quite bruised.


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			Yeah, I think I might have a bit of needle phobia now and dreaded that time each day. Don't know if they told you but don't rub the area of the injection because that will make it bruise more. I was covered in little bruises despite not rubbing and we had trouble finding a good place in the end. Well done for being able to inject yourself. It will all be worth it in the end - I keep thinking if only I'd done the lunchtime feed differently that day. I only slipped a couple of feet down a not very steep bank!
		
Click to expand...

I did find myself lying in hospital thinking ‘if only I’d ridden Millie that morning’ or ‘why didn’t I just take Polly in the school’ but decided that was not helpful at all and I just had to accept that what was done was done and I just had to get on with it.

I feel like a huge burden. I’m with my parents and they are having to run around after me, which I hate. 
Bless my dad, I’ve got a pressure sore under my little toe off the cast so he was there with his tools earlier trying to fix the cast to make it more comfortable.

Needle time in 10 minutes. I’m dreading it!


----------



## OldNag (10 November 2022)

Eeek that sounds horrendous .
Sending bone-knitting, swelling-reducing vibes your way xx


----------



## scats (10 November 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			They had to manipulate mine as well but luckily I had so much gas and air I didn't what planet I was on so I hardly felt anything, my oh said I was talking utter rubbish then just did a little yelp when they yanked it 😆

Well done for doing the injections I couldn't do it so my friend came and did it for me everyday she is a nurse so I was very lucky really, she would pinch a bit of the skin and put the needle in that and it wasn't that bad and just swapped sides everyday but it still was quite bruised.
		
Click to expand...

They didn’t offer me gas and air. When they found out I was allergic to strong opiates they seemed to decide that any sort of pain relief was too dangerous, despite my insistence that I can take normal strength codeine, just not the dihydrocodeine, pethadine, morphine band. 🙈. I wasn’t even given paracetamol, apart from in the ambulance.  

Im a bit disappointed about that. Thinking back now, it was a bit inhumane!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 November 2022)

I’m sorry, all I can take in is that you’re allergic to strong painkillers! I hope it heals quickly and without issue, it sounds horrific. I’m delighted you had your phone with you (and a signal!)


----------



## Peglo (10 November 2022)

Yeah I was going to say the injecting the belly was pretty sore when I had to do it after knee surgery but then thought after what you’ve already endured it maybe wouldn’t bother you. Your certainly a tough cookie. The poking in bit was fine, it was the liquid going in that hurt me. OH loved that time of day. Never seen him so happy 😂 but he also had to put me knickers on me as I couldn’t bend that far 😂

Hope you manage to find a way to wash easy enough. I really want to hear you’ve had it pinned. I keep thinking about it crunching and moving.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 November 2022)

So sorry you e had such a horrible accident, sounds extremely painful 😖. Wishing you a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Lucky Snowball (10 November 2022)

That sounds horrific. Wishing you a good, speedy recovery.


----------



## Billyandme (10 November 2022)

You must be exceptionally tough,! I had a tri malleolar ankle fracure at the beginning of Covid and was in hospital for 5 days.  It was tough but I found the best physio I coud find (privvate) and was weight bearing and driving within 3 months.  Admittedly I am a pensioner so I don't bounce like youngsters 😂


----------



## Britestar (11 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thank you all, it’s so nice to be able to pop on here and chat. You’ll all be sick of me in a few weeks time 🤣
I have to inject Fragmin blood thinners into my belly every evening. That’s a painful little job!  I thought the needle would be hidden in a plastic thing like my uncles insulin so you didn’t have to see it much but this is just a bit long needle that I have to stick right in 😳😂 
That took a bit of courage and it actually really stung! Dreading 6pm again now!
		
Click to expand...

I did a month of Fragmin, but injected into my thigh, using alternate legs eaxh day.
Flipping stingy.


----------



## Ceriann (11 November 2022)

So sorry - that injury sounds awful and the painkiller situation is just cruel.    I broke and displaced my left head of femur 8 years ago. I was given no pain relief until I got into the ward and x-rayed.  All this despite my leg being at a different angle and obviously shorter. The clunk when they moved me - yuk. It’s all degrading in recovery and you do have to sacrifice a lot of independence.  I had a raised toilet seat, washed me and my hair in the sink. I was terrified of the shower and eventually got a little stool for it.  I did the thinner thing in little spring like injection packs - they do sting and my belly was covered in bruises.  Physio will def be your friend - I took it so seriously, as much for the soft tissue as the break.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 November 2022)

How did last night go ?


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			How did last night go ?
		
Click to expand...

I was really drowsy last night and fell asleep at around 9pm.  Woke several times when I must have tried to move my leg 🤮 but definitely got better sleep than the previous night.

Been awake since 4am, when my cats had an altercation near my leg and my instinct was to pull it away. Good grief, I felt like someone had grabbed my bones and rattled them.
I think the pain is getting worse though, which is a slight concern.

When I go to the loo, it’s pretty unbearable the whole time it’s not elevated, and my toes go purple. When I get back into bed and get it elevated, the colour goes better but then I just have this non-stop deep ache and severe pain if I move it.

Customer of mine who works in the physio at Aintree messaged me last night to say my name was triaged on their system yesterday morning and did someone ring me with an appointment?  I didn’t hear anything so I will chase it up.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, I can’t lie. I wish I could get even 5 minutes relief from this pain.


----------



## jnb (11 November 2022)

Oh no Scats, so sorry to hear this.
As an aside, please everyone get the "What 3 Words" app as the ambulance service will use it to locate you in an emergency, it's very precise.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 November 2022)

Scats, it’s a miserable experience but you will get through it the days pass, things move forward .
Did you manage to get a decent wash ? .
Its normal to feel sorry for yourself especially now the adrenaline that’s gets you through the initial experience has gone ,the bounce you get from having survived and got home is over .
So it’s natural you feel rotten I used television and radio ( last time was pre me having  iPad ) to get through but I am not going to pretend it is easy.
Chase up every thing to with your appointments .
I don’t think theres anyone that gets through this sort of experience without tears , all you hear is oh X is so brave ,we are horsy we do the most of the crying with pain and frustration on our own it’s normal .
Breathing exercises do help in my experience .
I am thinking of you I remember well exactly how it feels, it’s crap but you will get to the other side .


----------



## little_critter (11 November 2022)

I’m sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you can have your op quickly and it gives you some relief. 
just a thought for passing the time, could you Google some sitting upper body exercise routines / Pilates etc?
There may be some YouTube videos you could follow along just to kill time and give you something to do.


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			Scats, it’s a miserable experience but you will get through it the days pass, things move forward .
Did you manage to get a decent wash ? .
Its normal to feel sorry for yourself especially now the adrenaline that’s gets you through the initial experience has gone ,the bounce you get from having survived and got home is over .
So it’s natural you feel rotten I used television and radio ( last time was pre me having  iPad ) to get through but I am not going to pretend it is easy.
Chase up every thing to with your appointments .
I don’t think theres anyone that gets through this sort of experience without tears , all you hear is oh X is so brave ,we are horsy we do the most of the crying with pain and frustration on our own it’s normal .
Breathing exercises do help in my experience .
I am thinking of you I remember well exactly how it feels, it’s crap but you will get to the other side .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks GS, I’ve had a sponge wash and that made me feel a lot better. Probably sounds weird but I really don’t do being dirty. I’m a stickler for showering and being clean and having clean clothes, nice perfume on etc, so I feel like a grubby horrid thing which isn’t helping.

Might have to wait til after surgery to attempt a shower because I’m not sure my crunchy bones can take it at the moment. I’m struggling with 30 seconds on the loo 🙈

My best mate said she will try and call in today to see me so that will be nice.  I’m still holed up in my bedroom at the moment, which I hate, but the thought of trying to negotiate stairs at the moment is a bit out of my comfort zone.

Im also quite shocked at how scared I am on the crutches!  I have used crutches before but I feel like if I fell, I’m not sure I could take the pain.  Hoping my confidence will grow a bit once I’ve had surgery and I’ll be happier moving around.


----------



## Bradsmum (11 November 2022)

Glad you had a slightly better night. You are right, once the bones have been pinned and everything is secured in a cast the pain does ease. It still needs managing but definitely better.  You will gain more confidence on the crutches when everything is secured too - if you have something to pad the hand grips I would seriously recommend. I used cycle gloves that have a padded palm area. You can buy cushioned grips.  Hope your friend manages to pop in, I'm sure that will lift your spirits.


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

I messaged Nicola Wilson yesterday to tell her that watching her recovery from her accident at Badminton had inspired me to try and approach this accident and recovery with hopefully even a quarter of the strength and grace that she has shown.  She sent the most beautiful and personal message back to me, wishing me well in my recovery and offering some advice of how she got through her dark days.  What a wonderful, wonderful lady to take the time to do that.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 November 2022)

You will feel better after the op .
You might have a different type of pain but the fact you going to be moving forward from that .
Nic is a superstar so kind she’s married to one of my best friends son so I know kind she to others .


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

So I’ve had a text off the hospital with an appointment in clinic for next Wednesday afternoon 😩 
Feel like crying.  I’d accepted it wasn’t going to be until after the weekend but that’s a long time to wait in this level of pain and with everything moving around. Plus it will be potentially another day or two after that before I have any surgery.


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

Update with some good news!
I’ve just had a phone call off the fracture clinic and they’ve told me to come in today at 1.30pm!  Basically my customer who works as a physio there has pulled an absolute blinder for me and got me bumped up the list. The relief is unbelievable!

What’s weird is I only met this customer last Saturday for the first time!  What an absolutely lovely bloke to do this for me!


----------



## catembi (11 November 2022)

I don’t suppose that there is any way that you could go private? That’s what a friend did with a displaced collar bone who was in the same limbo of waiting for it to be pinned. If you have an emergency horse credit card, it might be worth maxing it out. You would do it for your horse! You’re worth it!


----------



## catembi (11 November 2022)

Yay, cross posted. So pleased for you! Good luck!👍


----------



## Peglo (11 November 2022)

So glad to hear that scats. I didn’t like the sound of it feeling worse. Once it’s pinned and less movement in the bones I’m sure you will feel more confident on your crutches.

big shout out to your new physio customer. What a difference having someone look out for you in the hospital.


----------



## wren123 (11 November 2022)

Really pleased for you, I was hoping he’d pull some strings for you.

Not had a break as bad as yours but had to have a general to have my elbow manipulated and they put plaster on while I was asleep. The relief from the pain was immense, such a relief when I woke up.


----------



## MarvelVillis (11 November 2022)

Gosh I've just caught up, felt very ill reading through what you had to experience! Poor you. Glad to hear you've got some good news though and can be seen later. Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Billyandme (11 November 2022)

So often the way. It's not what we know it's WHOwe know. Great news.  I am an retired NHS employee and will willingly admit to pulling every contact I know when my husband was in Hospital for 4 months


----------



## Bradsmum (11 November 2022)

Thats great news Scats - hope the op happens soon so that it feels more stable. Think the physio might have earnt a favour or two!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Fransurrey (11 November 2022)

Fantastic that you're in the clinic today. I remembered this morning about waterless shower caps that I bought for my mum when she was in a similar situation. She said they worked quite well. Maybe try those with bed bath wipes until you can safely shower/bathe?


----------



## Rumtytum (11 November 2022)

Excellent news!


----------



## luckyoldme (11 November 2022)

scats said:



			So I’ve had a text off the hospital with an appointment in clinic for next Wednesday afternoon 😩
Feel like crying.  I’d accepted it wasn’t going to be until after the weekend but that’s a long time to wait in this level of pain and with everything moving around. Plus it will be potentially another day or two after that before I have any surgery.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for this afternoon!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (11 November 2022)

Fantastic news.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 November 2022)

Hope all goes well today and your pain can be managed better 🤞


----------



## Kunoichi73 (11 November 2022)

Great news!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 November 2022)

Eagerly waiting to hear how you got on today. Everything still crossed you get relief soon.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 November 2022)

I've only just seen this thread and, I'm not gonna lie, my ar@e is twitching big time!! 😱😱😱
You are one VERY brave lady. I really have fingers crossed for you that you can get the pain managed better and as fast a recovery as is humanely possible x


----------



## atropa (11 November 2022)

So sorry you've gone through this scats, really hope your appointment this afternoon has brought some relief.
Pretty shocking at the hospital in terms of water and pain relief - I hate to be THAT person and I know the NHS is under immense pressure but wonder if it would be worth lodging a complaint? 
What about wet wipes for freshening up until the break is stabilised a bit more and the pain has reduced enough for you to feel confident showering?


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

Bit of a disappointing appointment, though obviously very grateful to have got in this quickly!
Doctor I saw was quite dismissive and told me that there is a 2-3 week wait for surgery because there are 60 people on the list.  He said the bones moving shouldn’t cause any further problems unless I weight bear, so provided I stay off my foot, it will be fine. He was unconcerned about my pain levels and that things are feeling different in there.  I know he must see broken legs all the time but there’s nothing worse than feeling vulnerable and in pain with an injury that you’ve been told needs surgery and having someone be so dismissive of you.  I told him that the orthopaedic specialist who came to see me in the trauma unit on Wednesday had told me that he was going to do my surgery and had been very definite about the plan and that he wanted it done within 5 days, but this doctor just gave me a sort of rolled eye look and said “you do realise there are loads of orthopaedic surgeons here”… I’m still unsure what that had to do with anything 🙈 

Anyway, I was then sent for a swell check and had the bandage bit of the cast cut open and the areas around my foot and ankle pressed really hard (ouch!!)  They said it didn’t look too bad but to still keep it elevated high.
 Then I went for a pre-op and met 2 lovely nurses and a trainee who took bloods and did an MRSA swab.  I was sent back to wait for the trauma nurse to see me but eventually they told me she couldn’t come down so just to go home and await a phone call for surgery.

I’ve just got to hope that they decide to move me up the list a bit because 2-3 weeks of this seems really barbaric ☹️

If nothing else, it was nice to get out of the house. I’m pretty tired now though.


----------



## catembi (11 November 2022)

Oh gosh! I was really, really hoping that they had whisked you straight into surgery. At least you are on the list a few days earlier than you would have been. Seriously, do you have any way of going private? I really, really feel for you 😢


----------



## Supertrooper (11 November 2022)

I was going to say is there any way you could go private


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 November 2022)

scats said:



			They didn’t offer me gas and air. When they found out I was allergic to strong opiates they seemed to decide that any sort of pain relief was too dangerous, despite my insistence that I can take normal strength codeine, just not the dihydrocodeine, pethadine, morphine band. 🙈. I wasn’t even given paracetamol, apart from in the ambulance. 

Im a bit disappointed about that. Thinking back now, it was a bit inhumane!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was. When you feel more like it, I think you should put in a formal complaint. When I was in hospital, several years ago having a broken leg operated on, the patient in the next bed was very sick, post op. The ward sister told her that she would bring the complaints form, which she felt that she should fill in, as she had been given morphine despite a wristband saying that she was allergic to it.  These things only stop if someone draws attention to them.


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

I’ll have to look into the costs of private but I’d be surprised if I could afford it to be honest.

If anyone wants the technical stuff I got a peek at the CT scan while it was on the screen and managed to get a fuzzy pic of the jargon down the side which I think I’ve interpreted correctly-

Partially displaced fracture through the neck of the medial malleolus extending into the tibiotalar joint
Flecks of bone within the tibiatalar joint medially
Further displaced fractures of the posterior malleolus with small adjacent fracture fragments
Associated Weber C fracture through the distal fibula
A bony fragment is noted inferior to the lateral malleolus Just lateral to the talar neck which is thought to be an avulsion fracture originating from the talus.

I have very little understanding of any of it but I do know it hurts!

This is the front view (I think) CT.


----------



## ponynutz (11 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’ll have to look into the costs of private but I’d be surprised if I could afford it to be honest.

If anyone wants the technical stuff I got a peek at the CT scan while it was on the screen and managed to get a fuzzy pic of the jargon down the side which I think I’ve interpreted correctly-

Partially displaced fracture through the neck of the medial malleolus extending into the tibiotalar joint
Flecks of bone within the tibiatalar joint medially
Further displaced fractures of the posterior malleolus with small adjacent fracture fragments
Associated Weber C fracture through the distal fibula
A bony fragment is noted inferior to the lateral malleolus Just lateral to the talar neck which is thought to be an avulsion fracture originating from the talus.

I have very little understanding of any of it but I do know it hurts!

This is the front view (I think) CT.
View attachment 102482

Click to expand...

I don't know what it's meant to look like but that's screaming all sorts of 'ouch' to me!
Feel better soon!


----------



## luckyoldme (11 November 2022)

Oh god that's awful, I had a two week wait but during that time I did feel that the pain lessened. 
I hope you find the same, it felt like I was desperate for the op.so I could start to recover.
I also had the same feeling as you, that it was just another broken bone  and quite trivial to them and a much bigger deal to me.
I did find some of the fb groups for broken heels/ ankles helpful.
I hope you get your op a my bit quicker than quoted.


----------



## scats (11 November 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Oh god that's awful, I had a two week wait but during that time I did feel that the pain lessened.
I hope you find the same, it felt like I was desperate for the op.so I could start to recover.
I also had the same feeling as you, that it was just another broken bone  and quite trivial to them and a much bigger deal to me.
I did find some of the fb groups for broken heels/ ankles helpful.
I hope you get your op a my bit quicker than quoted.
		
Click to expand...

I’m trying to remind myself that. I am just a number to them, another leg that needs fixing.  The next person who goes in probably feels exactly the same as me. 
Im partly worried because my job involves being on my feet all the time so I now have no income at all and the longer this drags on, the longer I have no income.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 November 2022)

I know it's the weekend now but could you ring your GP and ask for effective pain  relief, pending the op?


----------



## luckyoldme (11 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’m trying to remind myself that. I am just a number to them, another leg that needs fixing.  The next person who goes in probably feels exactly the same as me.
Im partly worried because my job involves being on my feet all the time so I now have no income at all and the longer this drags on, the longer I have no income.
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking, I saw the specialist last week and he said he knew I would heal quick because I was only on SSP, even worse for you as self employed. 
I had to go back too soon, but in some ways I'm glad I did because in the long term I've healed well. 
It's a horrible time and I had quite a few bloody good crys. Later down the line I've got an air boot might come in handy for you if it can be of some use. I lent it to someone else but I can get it back and at least it would save you a few pennies!


----------



## wren123 (11 November 2022)

Oh I'm so sorry, what a disappointment. That seems a ridiculous wait.
As others have said phone your gp on Monday to get better pain relief.

Could you text your physio customer thanking him profusely but at the same time let him know it's a two of three wait for the operation, you never know he may be able to help more.


----------



## LuckyLoki (11 November 2022)

I broke my ankle a few years ago and never once felt secure enough on crutches. The hospital gave me a zimmer frame which was hard work but at least I felt comfortable that I wouldn't fall. I looked into other options for mobility and there are sites where you can hire wheelchairs  for a few months. There are also  knee scooters that you can rest your plastered foot on you can hire  for a reasonable price, although I do appreciate that you are probably too sore  to use them right now. Zimmer frames are not too expensive either if  the hospital won't give you one and you have to buy. If I were you given the pain you're in and the fact your parents are there to help, I would hire a wheelchair.  I didn't hire one, but I did have a wheeled office chair that I used which made life a lot easier. I also placed chairs on any route where I couldn't take the chair so I would have places I coudl rest.
There's also a device called an iwalk which you can look into which might be useful as your healing progresses. I got pinned and plated on both sides too and still find it uncomfortable to be honest and will probably have the metal removed at some stage. (It's a long story why I haven't got it removed.) I'm good to go for walks though so it's not that bad.
I was admitted into hospital the night of my accident and operated on the next day. It was a truely horrible experience, but I realise now how lucky I  was to have everything happen so fast.  Reading your story brings it all back. Best of luck. Can you still attend your Wednesday appointement? You might meet a different doctor and have better luck.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

Barbaric does not cover it 
I did just short three weeks with my leg unplastered but I was in a trauma ward 
That’s such crap news


----------



## Michen (12 November 2022)

Oh scats you brave gal! I am so sorry to read this. So re showering, I bought a special bin bag thing to put around my cast. That and lots of grippy matts.https://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterproof...wer+cast+protectio,aps,457&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

I am sorry to say that when I had my ankle operated on (which was no where near as bad as your injury) it hurt more post op. The ache was horrible. I much preferred the pain pre op! So you need to get sorted with some painkillers that you can take and will work for you.

Nothing to add other than I'm so sorry this has happened xxxxx


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (12 November 2022)

Can you get in touch with the orthopaedic specialist you saw in trauma, and say that you're concerned because they said within 5 days, and you're now being told longer, that you're worried about further damage, and the pain is difficult to manage...
If you have a name you may be able to track down their secretary, and get a callback from one of their immediate team.
I learnt to be persistent otherwise I felt I was being dismissed, and getting lower down the priority list. I also learnt to fully explain the circumstances of the injury to each person I saw, as my notes were either not complete (or not read).
As long as you're polite and good-natured about it, it can't harm, and if nothing else you may get reassurance.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 November 2022)

Ears of a horse said:



			Can you get in touch with the orthopaedic specialist you saw in trauma, and say that you're concerned because they said within 5 days, and you're now being told longer, that you're worried about further damage, and the pain is difficult to manage...
If you have a name you may be able to track down their secretary, and get a callback from one of their immediate team.
I learnt to be persistent otherwise I felt I was being dismissed, and getting lower down the priority list. I also learnt to fully explain the circumstances of the injury to each person I saw, as my notes were either not complete (or not read).
As long as you're polite and good-natured about it, it can't harm, and if nothing else you may get reassurance.
		
Click to expand...


Yes make as much fuss as you can by any means that you can. I started a thread in AAD when I was in hospital with my broken leg. Sister got PALS involved when I was having trouble getting something suitable to eat (allergies), things improved cosiderably after that.



ETA, I was in hospital 10 days waiting for the swelling to subside, with the consultant checking every couple of days and saying "not yet". But, although I was taking up a bed in the middle of Covid, there was no suggestion that I should take an unstable fracture home.


----------



## honetpot (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’ll have to look into the costs of private but I’d be surprised if I could afford it to be honest.

If anyone wants the technical stuff I got a peek at the CT scan while it was on the screen and managed to get a fuzzy pic of the jargon down the side which I think I’ve interpreted correctly-

Partially displaced fracture through the neck of the medial malleolus extending into the tibiotalar joint
Flecks of bone within the tibiatalar joint medially
Further displaced fractures of the posterior malleolus with small adjacent fracture fragments
Associated Weber C fracture through the distal fibula
A bony fragment is noted inferior to the lateral malleolus Just lateral to the talar neck which is thought to be an avulsion fracture originating from the talus.

I have very little understanding of any of it but I do know it hurts!

This is the front view (I think) CT.
View attachment 102482

Click to expand...

Thats nasty.
  This trouble with fractures, is they often see them as non urgent, in surgical terms. I would try making  more fuss and not be stoic, especially as you are SE. The longer it is left it will try and heal and fill in the gap.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

As above you might have to have a bit of a melt down being stoic can definitely work against you .


----------



## Amymay (12 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			As above you might have to have a bit of a melt down being stoic can definitely work against you .
		
Click to expand...

It certainly did when I had appendicitis.


----------



## Cragrat (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’ll have to look into the costs of private but I’d be surprised if I could afford it to be honest.

If anyone wants the technical stuff I got a peek at the CT scan while it was on the screen and managed to get a fuzzy pic of the jargon down the side which I think I’ve interpreted correctly-

Partially displaced fracture through the neck of the medial malleolus extending into the tibiotalar joint
Flecks of bone within the tibiatalar joint medially
Further displaced fractures of the posterior malleolus with small adjacent fracture fragments
Associated Weber C fracture through the distal fibula
A bony fragment is noted inferior to the lateral malleolus Just lateral to the talar neck which is thought to be an avulsion fracture originating from the talus.

I have very little understanding of any of it but I do know it hurts!

This is the front view (I think) CT.
View attachment 102482

Click to expand...


Is there anyway you can send this photo/ notes for a second opinion?  Even unofficially?  

I agree re: kicking up more of a fuss, however much against your nature it is.    I also have experience of how poor communicaion is within and between hospitals and between different professionals - you need to keep repeating your medical notes back to whoever you are currently talking to :/


----------



## Esmae (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			Bit of a disappointing appointment, though obviously very grateful to have got in this quickly!
Doctor I saw was quite dismissive and told me that there is a 2-3 week wait for surgery because there are 60 people on the list.  He said the bones moving shouldn’t cause any further problems unless I weight bear, so provided I stay off my foot, it will be fine. He was unconcerned about my pain levels and that things are feeling different in there.  I know he must see broken legs all the time but there’s nothing worse than feeling vulnerable and in pain with an injury that you’ve been told needs surgery and having someone be so dismissive of you.  I told him that the orthopaedic specialist who came to see me in the trauma unit on Wednesday had told me that he was going to do my surgery and had been very definite about the plan and that he wanted it done within 5 days, but this doctor just gave me a sort of rolled eye look and said “you do realise there are loads of orthopaedic surgeons here”… I’m still unsure what that had to do with anything 🙈

Anyway, I was then sent for a swell check and had the bandage bit of the cast cut open and the areas around my foot and ankle pressed really hard (ouch!!)  They said it didn’t look too bad but to still keep it elevated high.
Then I went for a pre-op and met 2 lovely nurses and a trainee who took bloods and did an MRSA swab.  I was sent back to wait for the trauma nurse to see me but eventually they told me she couldn’t come down so just to go home and await a phone call for surgery.

I’ve just got to hope that they decide to move me up the list a bit because 2-3 weeks of this seems really barbaric ☹️

If nothing else, it was nice to get out of the house. I’m pretty tired now though.
		
Click to expand...

Lovey, this is barbaric. I would complain like no tomorrow!! Get on to PALS, your MP anything to get this moving. It's just not acceptable for this d*ck of a Dr to tell you it's okay for you to be like this for 3 weeks!! It's not his blinkin leg!! I am fuming on your behalf!!!  Is there anyway you can go private? Can we do a crowd fund????? Something???


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

I really wish I’d kicked up more of a fuss in trauma the other day. Initially I was told they would keep me in overnight on a ward and do surgery the next day because although my leg was now straight, it wasn’t anatomically straight and needed to be done sooner rather than later. Then that changed to it might be up to 5 days so we will send you home because it will be better for you and we are struggling for beds.  I didn’t want to be a burden and I felt like a right loser when I told the nurse I was worried about how much my leg was moving in the cast.  She kept saying it’s better for you to go home because you’ll be more comfortable.  They had very quickly chucked me out of the bed that I had been lying flat in for 6 hours and onto a plastic chair with my leg suddenly downwards. I felt dizzy from the sudden movement and I’d not had anything to drink so was a bit dehydrated. I queried the pins and needles in my foot and toes and was told not to worry and I think eventually I just got a bit overwhelmed with everything and said “ok, just push me to the car and I’ll go home”. I just wanted to lie down again. 
Now I just wish I’d refused to go because I think if I’d have been taking up a bed, they would have been forced to do it quickly to get me out. 
Hindsight is a wonderful thing! 🙈


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes make as much fuss as you can by any means that you can. I started a thread in AAD when I was in hospital with my broken leg. Sister got PALS involved when I was having trouble getting something suitable to eat (allergies), things improved cosiderably after that.



ETA, I was in hospital 10 days waiting for the swelling to subside, with the consultant checking every couple of days and saying "not yet". But, although I was taking up a bed in the middle of Covid, there was no suggestion that I should take an unstable fracture home.
		
Click to expand...

Im going to go and search for your thread now x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			I really wish I’d kicked up more of a fuss in trauma the other day. Initially I was told they would keep me in overnight on a ward and do surgery the next day because although my leg was now straight, it wasn’t anatomically straight and needed to be done sooner rather than later. Then that changed to it might be up to 5 days so we will send you home because it will be better for you and we are struggling for beds.  I didn’t want to be a burden and I felt like a right loser when I told the nurse I was worried about how much my leg was moving in the cast.  She kept saying it’s better for you to go home because you’ll be more comfortable.  They had very quickly chucked me out of the bed that I had been lying flat in for 6 hours and onto a plastic chair with my leg suddenly downwards. I felt dizzy from the sudden movement and I’d not had anything to drink so was a bit dehydrated. I queried the pins and needles in my foot and toes and was told not to worry and I think eventually I just got a bit overwhelmed with everything and said “ok, just push me to the car and I’ll go home”. I just wanted to lie down again.
Now I just wish I’d refused to go because I think if I’d have been taking up a bed, they would have been forced to do it quickly to get me out.
Hindsight is a wonderful thing! 🙈
		
Click to expand...

That is appalling treatment! Of course you didn't make a fuss  you weren't in a fit state to do so. Make as much fuss as possible until you get your op.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

The melt down would need to be on Monday , not much point at the weekend .


----------



## Bradsmum (12 November 2022)

Oh that's a bummer.  Definitely try contacting the hospital (not always easy to get the right person/dept). I'm pretty sure I almost got forgotten about until I phoned 2 weeks after the accident. I then got admitted, got told I was going down for surgery and therefore starved only for it to be cancelled twice due to emergencies. Eventually got op on the evening of the 3rd day. If I'd not been taking up a bed I'm not sure I would even have got it then. Sorry but these days you need to push for action unfortunately. Good luck.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			I really wish I’d kicked up more of a fuss in trauma the other day. Initially I was told they would keep me in overnight on a ward and do surgery the next day because although my leg was now straight, it wasn’t anatomically straight and needed to be done sooner rather than later. Then that changed to it might be up to 5 days so we will send you home because it will be better for you and we are struggling for beds.  I didn’t want to be a burden and I felt like a right loser when I told the nurse I was worried about how much my leg was moving in the cast.  She kept saying it’s better for you to go home because you’ll be more comfortable.  They had very quickly chucked me out of the bed that I had been lying flat in for 6 hours and onto a plastic chair with my leg suddenly downwards. I felt dizzy from the sudden movement and I’d not had anything to drink so was a bit dehydrated. I queried the pins and needles in my foot and toes and was told not to worry and I think eventually I just got a bit overwhelmed with everything and said “ok, just push me to the car and I’ll go home”. I just wanted to lie down again. 
Now I just wish I’d refused to go because I think if I’d have been taking up a bed, they would have been forced to do it quickly to get me out. 
Hindsight is a wonderful thing! 🙈
		
Click to expand...

You are going to have to hassle them to get in but nothing is going to happen over the weekend .
How was the sleep last night ?


----------



## ycbm (12 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			The melt down would need to be on Monday , not much point at the weekend .
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about that.  My broken arm was plated  on a Sunday afternoon because there was space on an already scheduled list that night, after a kick that morning. I think if I was Scats I'd be trying,  if it's possible,  to sit in A&E firmly saying that I'm not prepared to go home until my pain levels are under control and somebody has made sure that the bones I can feel moving haven't become displaced again.  And if it needs reducing again I'd insist on a GA this time, which also might encourage them just to do the op.

If you do that Scats, don't eat while you are waiting,  because it will stop them operating immediately if they have an unexpected space on the list.  
.


----------



## Equi (12 November 2022)

So sorry this has happened! If you ever feel it’s really not right go to a&e, they have to see you


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

Honestly the idea of sitting in Aand E at the weekend with an unstable fracture makes me feel sick .


----------



## luckyoldme (12 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			As above you might have to have a bit of a melt down being stoic can definitely work against you .
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely second this! Tried both approaches and crying like a baby got better results!


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			You are going to have to hassle them to get in but nothing is going to happen over the weekend .
How was the sleep last night ?
		
Click to expand...

I slept quite well last night.  Woke quite a bit with the pain but easily went back to sleep again.  It’s amazing how exhausting I found just a few hours out yesterday.  I’ve gone from someone who literally never stops from 5.30am to a person who is shattered from trying to get down the stairs 🙈

I’ve even managed a shower this morning and washed my hair.  Managed to sit on a stool in the bath and keep my leg dangling out with a towel on it and the shower curtain across my knee.  Mum handed me the shower head and placed my shampoos and things around me and I was as happy as Larry.  She stayed there just in case I needed help or felt funny, but I was absolutely fine.
I feel so, so much better for being clean!  You take those things for granted when you are well, but just to have warm water running on me was heaven.  
I am going to order the waterproof cast protector thing though, so I can actually sit with my legs in the tub too.  I had to sort of swing my good leg in to wash that and that required some gymnastics that I wasn’t prepared for 😂


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

That sounds better, a wash and clean hair makes everything less bad  .
Your body is working overtime behind the scenes atm that why you get tried .
Just keep going these times will pass .


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

If you can sit outside for a while it’s a good idea the fresh air and daylight make you feel better and help maintain your sleep pattern .


----------



## catembi (12 November 2022)

Go private! Do a crowd fund! I’d contribute to get you out of pain sooner. Some private places do payment plans. The Private Hospital which is doing my toe surgery does. In 20 years, you won’t look back and begrudge the money. You will be out of pain sooner, mobile sooner and back to work earlier. And you’ve got that X-ray to send to potential consultants.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2022)

By the time a private admission can be arranged hopefully the op will have been done .
I have had private surgery for trauma but the situation was very complicated, the surgery was done in a NHS hospital .


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

PAS- I’ve just read your thread in ADD.  I remember you doing it and I popped in and out to check your progress at the time but my god you went through it!
How did you find riding again?  What are the long term implications for you?

We’ve just had the blokes here trimming the back trees and mum was telling one of them about my accident.  He said he waited 5 weeks for surgery on his elbow this summer after breaking it, and now he is unable to move it past a certain point.  He can no longer climb the trees to trim them so has to leave that to the other lads while he does the lower branches and the bushes.
It’s so scary to hear how many peoples lives are being affected long-term by these delays.

It was amusing talking to the nurses yesterday because the trainee nurse was asking what I’d done and when I said it was a riding accident she thought that was quite exciting because she said that she was surprised how many bad breaks happen just from people simply falling over getting into the car or stepping down a step.  One lady in the waiting room had snapped her Achilles getting out of bed! 🙈


----------



## millikins (12 November 2022)

Glad you're feeling a little better. I wouldn't advocate just going to A&E but it might be worth calling 111, insist on a visit and lay it on thick about your uncontrolled pain, concern about the unstable fracture and the risk to your foot of losing circulation. Or if you can wait until Monday do the same with your GP, insist on a visit, you are essentially housebound since you would be putting yourself at risk travelling in a car.
Re going private, I think you'd find it very expensive, my daughter broke her collarbone badly during lockdown, I was not happy with the local orthopod's decision to treat conservatively as the bone ends were practically in different counties. The cost for that, far simpler than your ankle, would have been around 7.5K which I would have taken a loan out for but contacts within the NHS managed to get her on the list for a London consultant who fixed it next day. I remain eternally grateful to the husband of a friend of a friend.


----------



## twofatladies88 (12 November 2022)

I really feel for you Scats -  I am so grumpy if I cannot do my ponies and have a bath. I am the world’s worst patient ( and I have to be looked after by the world’s worst nurse!). I am livid on your behalf about the treatment you are receiving from the NHS. I really hope you get your operation soon.


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

twofatladies88 said:



			I really feel for you Scats -  I am so grumpy if I cannot do my ponies and have a bath. I am the world’s worst patient ( and I have to be looked after by the world’s worst nurse!). I am livid on your behalf about the treatment you are receiving from the NHS. I really hope you get your operation soon.
		
Click to expand...

Im struggling not seeing the horses.  I only ever take one evening off a year (Boxing Day) so this is just so alien to me.  To not be there every morning and evening is odd and I’m really missing my yard cat.  Friends are sending me daily pictures and updates and I have a stable cam to check in on them but I miss them so much. As soon as the op is done and I’m a bit more stable on crutches, I am going to visit.

I have lodged a complaint with PALS.  I partly felt guilty doing it, but perhaps speaking out might help someone else.  Perhaps not, but I can only try.


----------



## twofatladies88 (12 November 2022)

Fingers crossed for you - it’s so wrong that you have to complain to try to get something done 😡


----------



## Esmae (12 November 2022)

PALS are helping me. They've been very good.  Everything is such a flipping fight these days.  Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution.


----------



## SusieT (12 November 2022)

Not directed at OP as you sound like you are making the best of a bad situation: For all of those advocating laying it on thick and claiming to be housebound etc - yes this isn't nice, but you have to remember that a fracture that's been splinted is actually not that unsafe. Yes - sore and don't get me wrong I'm very sympathetic to how sore this must be - BUT do you really want the GP's who are hard pressed having to take 4-5 appointments worth time out to attend someone with a broken ankle who could probably manage to get into a car albeit it won't be much fun? 

And the reason there's a backlog for surgery is that you will have people with open fractures, dislocated joints, fractures higher up that truly make them bedbound, or are pressing on significant nerves and those who have already waited some time ahead of you. 
Yes- pester them and remind them you exist but please don't make it worse than it is (I accept it's pretty rubbish!) or tell people to try and egg it up to get seen sooner. 

Hopefully as all the bruising goes down you will find it gets much better. I would ask them if you could get the cast changed mid/end next week if not operated on by then as the swelling will be going down and you might find it needs tightened.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 November 2022)

scats said:



			PAS- I’ve just read your thread in ADD.  I remember you doing it and I popped in and out to check your progress at the time but my god you went through it!
How did you find riding again?  What are the long term implications for you?
🙈
		
Click to expand...


I haven't actually ridden again but that is mostly because I have a very green cob and after the accident, was diagnosed with heart arrhythmia, so take blood thinners, and osteoporosis. GP has said that I can ride but not jump and if I still had the old girl, I would do so regularly.  It is my intention to have some sessions on a mechanical horse but the local one is no longer there and i haven't got myself organised.
I did ride after I broke the other ankle and had it plated. I fell just before Spring Bank and was back on board a very sensible Clydesdale mare, who practically knelt down for me to mount, by November.
My leg functions perfectly normally now, the only reminder is the 16 scars that are left where the pins were. My high heeled shoes have had to be mothballed though


----------



## EventingMum (12 November 2022)

So sorry you are going through this. As a self-employed person you should be eligible for ESA which won't be a fortune but will be some income and will cover your NI contributions you should be able to phone DWP to set it up.  Once you are over all this have a look at an income protection policy for some peace of mind in the future although hopefully, you won't need it again.


----------



## scats (12 November 2022)

SusieT said:



			Not directed at OP as you sound like you are making the best of a bad situation: For all of those advocating laying it on thick and claiming to be housebound etc - yes this isn't nice, but you have to remember that a fracture that's been splinted is actually not that unsafe. Yes - sore and don't get me wrong I'm very sympathetic to how sore this must be - BUT do you really want the GP's who are hard pressed having to take 4-5 appointments worth time out to attend someone with a broken ankle who could probably manage to get into a car albeit it won't be much fun?

And the reason there's a backlog for surgery is that you will have people with open fractures, dislocated joints, fractures higher up that truly make them bedbound, or are pressing on significant nerves and those who have already waited some time ahead of you.
Yes- pester them and remind them you exist but please don't make it worse than it is (I accept it's pretty rubbish!) or tell people to try and egg it up to get seen sooner.

Hopefully as all the bruising goes down you will find it gets much better. I would ask them if you could get the cast changed mid/end next week if not operated on by then as the swelling will be going down and you might find it needs tightened.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think I have it in me to ham it up if I’m honest.  I definitely think I have reason to express my concerns to PALS, which I have done, but I will just suck it up and wait it out.  I might chase them up with a phone call if I haven’t heard anything by end of the week.


----------



## SusieT (12 November 2022)

Good plan. It sucks. It should get better in terms of the really horrible pain soon though as a lot of that is bruising so the fact you are getting a bit better is good - hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## misst (12 November 2022)

Oh Scats I'm so sorry I have just read all of this!  I think you have been super unlucky. I am amazed no one offered gas and air and you can request this for plaster changes etc. It is cheap (very) and safe and no "bother" for staff to bring to you - so make sure you request it.

Please speak to PALS about all your concerns. They are probably the best way to contact the team looking after you. It shouldn't be that way but it is sadly.

I am in awe of you. When I had to help with reductions of fractures or dislocations or open fractures it is the only time I ever struggled. I used to even avoid reducing dislocated fingers because I hate the "clunk" when they go back, so I have nothing but admiration for you feeling/listening to that AND feeling it! 

Someone should be checking that little sore on your toe as it should not be happening and you don't want infection. Have they explained that you can check sensation (by touching) and circulation in your toes by pressing gently until the end goes white. It should pink up within 2 seconds ideally. If it takes more than 3 seconds you need the cast splitting/losening. They are the basic safety checks you should have been advised of. 

Please take care, you are doing so well xxxx


----------



## maggiestar (13 November 2022)

I've just read this thread and have to say you are one hell of a trooper OP. I hope you get some good rest despite the pain. Shocking to hear of your treatment so far. I know the NHS is under strain so it shouldn't be surprising but stories like this drive it home somehow. When my mum needed an ambulance in her final illness my Dad had to argue with the person on the phone because it was a bank holiday weekend and they were busy and didn't have the resources. They weren't going to send anyone even though she was paralysed. Dad had to argue even though it's not his nature. Not sure why this is relevant except it shows we have to fight sometimes. I really hope you get the treatment you need. Nobody should be left in such pain.


----------



## twiggy2 (13 November 2022)

Scats this is just an idea but do you read books, do jigsa puzzles or anything else that can while away a few hrs for you?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 November 2022)

How was last night Scats it’s Sunday tomorrow you can get on the phone and start pushing to get in .
Even if have to stretch the truth a bit and say your parents can’t help much longer .
I would want to understand what the implications are for your recovery from delay if you know anyone whose in that line of business then have a talk to them so you understand .
You also should understand their plan for fixing it and check it’s the best option for return to function at the level you need .


----------



## Skib (13 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It is my intention to have some sessions on a mechanical horse but the local one is no longer there and i haven't got myself organised.
		
Click to expand...

@Pearlsasinger I post this as an elderly rider who was recommended years ago to ride a mechanical horse prior to having dressage lessons at BHS recongnised RS. A mechanical horse was useless for me and could have ended my riding for ever.

Our regular RI who worked with RDA always points out that very few people and also very few horses have entirely regular bodies. The answer is to understand one's crookedness and how to compensate for it riding on each rein. And to do this on a living moving horse, rather than on a machine. 

I did so badly on the mechanical horse that I was rejected as a student. 20 years later I am still hacking out and riding in the school both on my own and with the YM. Horses themselves will balance and compensate for some crooked riders, I guess.

Yet I still need to think of those corrections. My first long canter on the present  share, I felt precarious on a long left curve. RI said this was nonsense. Either one could canter or could not canter. And she said, I clearly could canter.

Yes, I can canter, if a horse spooks and makes off. But none the less, as one ages, it doesnt hurt to remind oneself to stay straight on the horse. Last week as we reached a left curve canter I must have remembered my weakness and I told the mare we werent going to canter the first part of the bend. But on a living horse, and taking ones own decisions out there on ones own, ones riding skills come to ones aid.

That doesnt happen on a mechanical horse.


----------



## scats (13 November 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			How was last night Scats it’s Sunday tomorrow you can get on the phone and start pushing to get in .
Even if have to stretch the truth a bit and say your parents can’t help much longer .
I would want to understand what the implications are for your recovery from delay if you know anyone whose in that line of business then have a talk to them so you understand .
You also should understand their plan for fixing it and check it’s the best option for return to function at the level you need .
		
Click to expand...

I had quite a good night last night.  I spent yesterday downstairs after my shower and my brother and sister in law came round with the baby so by the time I went up to bed I was exhausted and ready for sleep.  My wonderful mum had changed all my sheets and I had my lovely thick fleece duvet set on so it was heaven!

I’ve managed another shower this morning and have come downstairs again.  I’m definitely going to try and carry this on as I feel a definite difference between day and night then.

Fib bone is really moving today.  I assume maybe the swelling is coming down so things aren’t being held so tight.  Cast feels looser, until I get up and the blood rushes back down there.  Then it feels like my leg is trying to bust out of it 😂



misst said:



			Oh Scats I'm so sorry I have just read all of this!  I think you have been super unlucky. I am amazed no one offered gas and air and you can request this for plaster changes etc. It is cheap (very) and safe and no "bother" for staff to bring to you - so make sure you request it.

Please speak to PALS about all your concerns. They are probably the best way to contact the team looking after you. It shouldn't be that way but it is sadly.

I am in awe of you. When I had to help with reductions of fractures or dislocations or open fractures it is the only time I ever struggled. I used to even avoid reducing dislocated fingers because I hate the "clunk" when they go back, so I have nothing but admiration for you feeling/listening to that AND feeling it!

Someone should be checking that little sore on your toe as it should not be happening and you don't want infection. Have they explained that you can check sensation (by touching) and circulation in your toes by pressing gently until the end goes white. It should pink up within 2 seconds ideally. If it takes more than 3 seconds you need the cast splitting/losening. They are the basic safety checks you should have been advised of.

Please take care, you are doing so well xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks misst.  I wasn’t told anything about checking my circulation in my toes, but a lovely HHOer messaged me about that the other day.  It was a bit chaotic when they chucked me out so I think a lot got forgotten.  There was a man coming in who had been hit by an HGV and he needed my bay, understandably.  His accident was on the local news later on.  No-one gave me a sharps bin for the needles so I’m collecting them in a bottle at the moment and will contact my GP tomorrow to get one.  The nurses were run off their feet, it’s no wonder things get missed.  




twiggy2 said:



			Scats this is just an idea but do you read books, do jigsa puzzles or anything else that can while away a few hrs for you?
		
Click to expand...

My friend brought me an early Christmas present over to read yesterday, but I’m a fast reader so I’ve nearly finished it already 🙈


----------



## SEL (13 November 2022)

@scats I'm a fast reader too so a single book doesn't entertain for long! I don't think you're anywhere near me sadly or I could drop off a box full.

I feel queasy when you say you can feel that bone moving. Definitely something to tell them to try and hurry them along I think.


----------



## misst (13 November 2022)

Scats do you have a kindle ? You can download so many books free and they are often not that expensive even if they aren't free. Though for me nothing beats a book in my hands.
I hope each day you feel a little better x


----------



## HashRouge (13 November 2022)

scats said:



			I had quite a good night last night.  I spent yesterday downstairs after my shower and my brother and sister in law came round with the baby so by the time I went up to bed I was exhausted and ready for sleep.  My wonderful mum had changed all my sheets and I had my lovely thick fleece duvet set on so it was heaven!

I’ve managed another shower this morning and have come downstairs again.  I’m definitely going to try and carry this on as I feel a definite difference between day and night then.

Fib bone is really moving today.  I assume maybe the swelling is coming down so things aren’t being held so tight.  Cast feels looser, until I get up and the blood rushes back down there.  Then it feels like my leg is trying to bust out of it 😂



Thanks misst.  I wasn’t told anything about checking my circulation in my toes, but a lovely HHOer messaged me about that the other day.  It was a bit chaotic when they chucked me out so I think a lot got forgotten.  There was a man coming in who had been hit by an HGV and he needed my bay, understandably.  His accident was on the local news later on.  No-one gave me a sharps bin for the needles so I’m collecting them in a bottle at the moment and will contact my GP tomorrow to get one.  The nurses were run off their feet, it’s no wonder things get missed. 




My friend brought me an early Christmas present over to read yesterday, but I’m a fast reader so I’ve nearly finished it already 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Scats do you mind giving a rough geographical location? I've got a stack of books waiting to go to the charity shop but I could drop round a selection of good ones if you're anywhere nearish to me (I'm in Sussex).


----------



## Amymay (13 November 2022)

What books do you like?

Maybe we can have a HHO book collection for you?


----------



## scats (13 November 2022)

Thank you so much everyone. I don’t want anyone to go to any trouble!   I’ve already ruined my poor parents life at the moment 🙈😂
But I really appreciate the thought xx


----------



## Amymay (13 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thank you so much everyone. I don’t want anyone to go to any trouble!   I’ve already ruined my poor parents life at the moment 🙈😂
But I really appreciate the thought xx
		
Click to expand...

It’s no trouble. Just shout if you want any. I’m sure we’ve all got lots of books we could send you 😃


----------



## Caol Ila (13 November 2022)

Scats, PM me if you would like my books. The ones I've written. They are long, lol! I will happily wing copies your way. They are about NYPD homicide detectives.


----------



## misst (13 November 2022)

I can recommend Caol Ila books - they are long but they aren't boring


----------



## jnb (14 November 2022)

@scats please get on to PALS today - they will advocate for you and push you to be operated on ASAP. Also, worth telling them you'd be happy to go geographically anywhere to get it done quicker (Robert Jone & Agnes Hunt Orthapaedic hospital is only at Oswestry which isn't that far from you)
Waiting list may not be as long elsewhere.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 November 2022)

misst said:



			Scats do you have a kindle ? You can download so many books free and they are often not that expensive even if they aren't free. Though for me nothing beats a book in my hands.
I hope each day you feel a little better x
		
Click to expand...


Even if you don't have a kindle, you can download the app and read on your phone. You can no longer buy books through the app but you can download all the free ones and access more free through Kindle Unlimited. I spent almost all my time in hospital reading via Kindle.


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

Feeling wiped out today. I’ve had a shower and Im now downstairs on the sofa with my leg up, but I reckon I’ll probably need a nap soon.
Tried to ring the doctors to get more Fragmin injections but they are constantly engaged so will try later.

Bruising on the left side of my leg is impressive, it’s come up round the back of knee.  It was pretty sore and stiff when I woke up but my foot had sort of fallen off the cushion and was hanging a bit and I’d obviously slept with it like that. Ive ordered a proper leg rest pad thing with raised sides to stop that sort of thing happening, which should come today, with my waterproof cast cover.

My other leg muscles are starting to tire now, particularly the thigh of the bad leg that’s being constantly tensed to help move my leg around.  Getting up and down stairs on my bum, but relying on these muscles to keep my cast off the ground, is really exhausting!  I feel pathetic 😂


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)




----------



## SEL (14 November 2022)

Ouch. Not pathetic - you're broken and you need fixing xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 November 2022)

jnb said:



@scats please get on to PALS today - they will advocate for you and push you to be operated on ASAP. Also, worth telling them you'd be happy to go geographically anywhere to get it done quicker (Robert Jone & Agnes Hunt Orthopaedic Hospital is only at Oswestry which isn't that far from you)
Waiting list may not be as long elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Very good shout. I know roughly where you are based, scats, and the world renowned Robert Jones & Agnes Hunt orthopaedic hospital is only about an easy 40 mile/48 minute drive away from you, according to Google maps.

Defo you want a specialist who sees your sort of injury everyday on the job for this. Your long term mobility depends on the surgeons getting your treatment done optimally.

Written as a lay person but as someone who is both a surgeon's daughter and sister (though not orthopods), and that is the advice they would give.


----------



## twofatladies88 (14 November 2022)

That looks horrific Scats - as others have said - chase up with PALS. Definitely agree about Robert Jones - it is a fantastic hospital - very clean and well run. If you manage to get in there I will come and visit you and bring you some grapes! They have voted for strike action though so don’t know how that will pan out re surgery. Sending you some famous HHO vibes😁


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 November 2022)

twofatladies88 said:



			That looks horrific Scats - as others have said - chase up with PALS. Definitely agree about Robert Jones - it is a fantastic hospital - very clean and well run. If you manage to get in there I will come and visit you and bring you some grapes! They have voted for strike action though so don’t know how that will pan out re surgery. Sending you some famous HHO vibes😁
		
Click to expand...

  I rather think that Scats will have had her surgery before any strike action occurs! I certainly hope so, for her sake, it will be weeks if not months before any walkout.  And emergency care, which is what Scats is waiting for, will be unaffected  anyway.


----------



## Birker2020 (14 November 2022)

OMG how horrific for you, they call that a 'reduction' I've seen it on telly.  It must have been agony.  Get well soon.


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Very good shout. I know roughly where you are based, scats, and the world renowned Robert Jones & Agnes Hunt orthopaedic hospital is only about an easy 40 mile/48 minute drive away from you, according to Google maps.

Defo you want a specialist who sees your sort of injury everyday on the job for this. Your long term mobility depends on the surgeons getting your treatment done optimally.

Written as a lay person but as someone who is both a surgeon's daughter and sister (though not orthopods), and that is the advice they would give.
		
Click to expand...

Im happy to travel anywhere to get it done.  Came across some studies about the long-term implications of being left too long before surgery and it’s not the most fun reading for someone in my position.  

The swelling when I get up now is ramping up further, but I will say that the swelling when it’s elevated is definitely Improving coz my cast feels loose.  When I get up though, it feels like the cast is far too tight.  Crazy how fast the swelling comes and goes.


----------



## Tarragon (14 November 2022)

I have only just read this thread from start to finish - My goodness, you are one tough cookie! Incredible what we can do and put up with when needed. I really hope that you get things sorted and can start the long road to recovery. It must be such a comfort to be able to go home and be looked after by your parents! The lovely people you need most in these circumstances


----------



## Annagain (14 November 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			as someone who is both a surgeon's daughter and sister.
		
Click to expand...

That made me chuckle Tiddlypom. It sounds like the surgeon is your father AND brother (or Mother AND sister, no gender bias here) which is all kinds of wrong .

Hope you get the surgery sooner rather than later, Scats. The NHS is a wonderful but woefully underfunded organisation.


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

Rang the GP for some more fragmin but they’d not had the prescription through so told me to ring Aintree.  Got stuck in a loop on switchboard for a while but eventually got through to A&E and they are emailing my GP with the prescriptions so hopefully I can send my mum out later to get those.
Will try and get a sharps box too coz they sent me home without one last week.

I find it amusing how the leg feels at the break sites. Fib is loose and crunchy.  I can feel those bones knocking together, but interestingly the bruising on that side hasn’t come up to my knee. 
The tib/ankle bone break feels more ‘tight’.  I can feel less bones moving there but that one’s more painful in general.  I feel like there’s a vice-like grip on the side and back of the bone and that’s the one with the worse bruising, though that may be due to the dislocation that occurred rather than the break.
My foot is quite cold but I can move my toes easily.  The pinch test takes about 4 seconds for the colour to return, but I did this on the good foot to compare and that wasn’t particularly fast either so I wonder if I may have slow circulation in general.


----------



## catembi (14 November 2022)

Did you manage to get hold of PALS? I feel so sorry for you and it would be fantastic if you could be seen sooner.


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

catembi said:



			Did you manage to get hold of PALS? I feel so sorry for you and it would be fantastic if you could be seen sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to hear back from them but they’ve said there’s a high volume of calls at the moment so it might take a while.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 November 2022)

Annagain said:



			That made me chuckle Tiddlypom. It sounds like the surgeon is your father AND brother (or Mother AND sister, no gender bias here) which is all kinds of wrong .
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it was rather ambiguously written 🤪. My late father was a surgeon, and one brother still is a practising surgeon. Other brother is a retired GP.

scats, glad that you are exploring other hospitals where you can get treated earlier.


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

Best news ever!

The trauma nurse has just rung me and said I’m down for surgery tomorrow!  She said just to be on the safe side and to make sure they don’t drag me in for no reason- they’ll ring me about 9am to make sure they can do me and that no emergencies have come in, but obviously be Nil by Mouth from tonight.
If they can’t do tomorrow, she said the plan is to get it done Thursday so either way, it will be some time this week 🥳 😊


----------



## catembi (14 November 2022)

Yay, brilliant news! I am so happy for you! 😄😄


----------



## NinjaPony (14 November 2022)

I’ve been following this thread and I’m so pleased you’ve been moved up for surgery. It sounds absolutely horrific, you are being amazingly brave and stoical in the circumstances and I’m wishing you the very best for your surgery either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Esmae (14 November 2022)

Oh my word. So pleased at the latest news. Really hope you get fixed tomorrow. Will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Annagain (14 November 2022)

Great news - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Marnie (14 November 2022)

Great news, fingers crossed that it goes ahead x


----------



## Kunoichi73 (14 November 2022)

Brilliant news!


----------



## 2 Dragons (14 November 2022)

Great news- You are being so incredibly brave and calm. I thought I was not squeamish but after reading about your grinding bones I had to go and look at cute Boggle pictures to re-regulate myself. Anyway, good luck tomorrow


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 November 2022)

That's great news!


----------



## twofatladies88 (14 November 2022)

Brilliant news - hope it all goes well. We’ll be thinking of you x


----------



## Red-1 (14 November 2022)

Fabulous news! I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 November 2022)

Drink as much as you can before your cutoff point tonight in case you are hanging around waiting for a late in the day theatre slot. That happened to me, nothing by mouth from midnight, admitted before 8am next day for early surgery but op was delayed by emergencies til 4pm. I was so dry and parched, especially being on a hot hospital ward.


----------



## ycbm (14 November 2022)

I'm so relieved for you Scats, great news.  Good luck for tomorrow! 
.


----------



## Fraggle2 (14 November 2022)

Hope it all goes well for you 2moz x


----------



## SEL (14 November 2022)

Great news! Very relieved for you


----------



## Supertrooper (14 November 2022)

scats said:



			Best news ever!

The trauma nurse has just rung me and said I’m down for surgery tomorrow!  She said just to be on the safe side and to make sure they don’t drag me in for no reason- they’ll ring me about 9am to make sure they can do me and that no emergencies have come in, but obviously be Nil by Mouth from tonight.
If they can’t do tomorrow, she said the plan is to get it done Thursday so either way, it will be some time this week 🥳 😊
		
Click to expand...

I’m so pleased to read this 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞 for tomorrow


----------



## Gloi (14 November 2022)

So pleased for you, the waiting must be awful.


----------



## Titchy Pony (14 November 2022)

Finally got around to posting. What a horrible accident Scats, I'm so glad you've got surgery tomorrow. Fingers crossed all goes well and wishing you a quick and full recovery.
Complete other end of the scale, but I had a lovely bruise when my mare kicked me. I kept myself entertained by considering it as living art and giving it new names as it changed over time. Things along the lines of "Sunset over murky waters..."


----------



## atropa (14 November 2022)

Excellent, very glad to read this. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.. was it the intervention of PALS that did the trick or would that have been too soon for them to have got their ball rolling?


----------



## Peglo (14 November 2022)

Thank goodness! All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Rumtytum (14 November 2022)

Great news! Absolutely everything crossed for you 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Bradsmum (14 November 2022)

Good luck Scats, hope it goes ahead tomorrow.


----------



## webble (14 November 2022)

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## LeneHorse (14 November 2022)

Great news - hopefully by this time tomorrow you will be a lot more comfortable 🤞🤞


----------



## scats (14 November 2022)

Thanks everyone!  Can’t wait for it to be done and then I will hopefully feel like I’m on the first step (ha!) to recovery.

No doubt I’ll share the gory surgery details with you all too 🤣


----------



## twiggy2 (14 November 2022)

Great news


----------



## luckyoldme (14 November 2022)

Fantastic news and fingers crossed for no emergencies tonight or tomorrow.
Good luck !


----------



## rara007 (14 November 2022)

Good luck!!!


----------



## teapot (14 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thanks everyone!  Can’t wait for it to be done and then I will hopefully feel like I’m on the first step (ha!) to recovery.

No doubt I’ll share the gory surgery details with you all too 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Before and after x-rays please! Best of luck Scats, crossing everything it's tomorrow!


----------



## southerncomfort (14 November 2022)

Yay!!

Keeping everything crossed surgery goes ahead tomorrow.

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 November 2022)

Hurrah!

I was allowed to drink water until 6.00 am for an op at 9.00am.

Fingers crossed surgery goes ahead.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 November 2022)

Yay!! Hope all goes well with op tomorrow. Could you get someone in theatre to take a pic of the inside of your leg before it's fixed? The inside and workings of the human are amazing.


----------



## Apercrumbie (14 November 2022)

Oh thank goodness, I was getting so worried for you! Hope you can sleep ok tonight and best of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Amymay (14 November 2022)

Hurrah!!!!

Everything crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## HashRouge (14 November 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yay!! Hope all goes well with op tomorrow. Could you get someone in theatre to take a pic of the inside of your leg before it's fixed? The inside and workings of the human are amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Ew no thanks 🤣
PF you definitely have a stronger stomach than me!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 November 2022)

I love all the medical stuff. Gory me!😛


----------



## Equi (14 November 2022)

More gore the better!!! Sending healing vibes for after surgery. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Cragrat (14 November 2022)

Fingers crossed that it goes ahead, and goes well, tomorrow!


----------



## Fjord (14 November 2022)

That's brilliant news, hopefully you'll be feeling much more comfortable very soon.


----------



## Caol Ila (14 November 2022)

Excellent news. Fingers crossed nothing delays it and it sets you on the road to recovery.


----------



## View (15 November 2022)

Great news. Fingers crossed!


----------



## twiggy2 (15 November 2022)

Good luck today scats


----------



## rabatsa (15 November 2022)

Heres hoping there are icu beds and the op goes ahead without drama.

Good luck.


----------



## HorseMaid (15 November 2022)

rabatsa said:



			Heres hoping there are icu beds and the op goes ahead without drama.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think an ICU bed will be required? Hope it goes well today! You should be allowed clear fluids until 2 hours before surgery 😁


----------



## Hannahgb (15 November 2022)

Everything crossed for today xx


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 November 2022)

Good luck for today, everything crossed here too.


----------



## ycbm (15 November 2022)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## southerncomfort (15 November 2022)

Good luck scats!!


----------



## Trouper (15 November 2022)

Have just been catching up with several pages of posts.   Great news - sitting here now with fingers crossed for that 9am phone call today.


----------



## catembi (15 November 2022)

Me too! Everything crossed…


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 November 2022)

Good luck today!


----------



## julesjoy (15 November 2022)

Hope you get in today, good luck!


----------



## BallyJ (15 November 2022)

Good Luck today!! Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

Unfortunately my surgery has been cancelled 😩

Been given this Thursday at Broadgreen hospital rather than Aintree.  They don’t have an A&E department there so hopefully that surgery won’t be cancelled.

Trying to keep my chin up!


----------



## Bradsmum (15 November 2022)

So sorry Scats. Mine was cancelled twice and I know the disappointment. Nearly there though and at least you already have another slot. Take care.


----------



## ITPersonnage (15 November 2022)

Bad luck but big picture time, you will be sorted soon! NHS really is overstretched, try not to take it personally.


----------



## catembi (15 November 2022)

Oh how disappointing for you 😢. At least it will still be better than the 2-3 weeks that you were originally told, and you can now have some breakfast. 

Hang in there!


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

Yep, disappointing but not the end of the world.  I enjoyed my breakfast!


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 November 2022)

Oh how frustrating but hopefully Thursday will go ahead and the wait is not too difficult for you.


----------



## Marnie (15 November 2022)

So sorry, keeping everything crossed that Thursday goes ahead x


----------



## twofatladies88 (15 November 2022)

Oh no Scats - that’s awful- I wasn’t expecting to read this. Hang on in there - you’re doing amazing- much better than I would do!


----------



## wren123 (15 November 2022)

Oh no that's awful.
I hope Thursday goes ahead, not too long to wait.


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

The swelling pain is really quite intense, far worse than it was.  I keep it elevated all day and night but getting up for the toilet and the throbbing is excruciating- like my foot is on fire and might burst.  It does, however, settle as soon as I get it elevated again.

The A&E department at Aintree still haven’t emailed across my prescription to my doctors for my fragmin injections so Im now without my blood thinners.  This was meant to get sorted yesterday after I chased them up and they promised me they would email it over straight away.  GP can’t go anything about this until the prescription is sent over.  Not sure what I do now other than ring A&E again.  Frustrating.


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

God Aintree are a nightmare!

Rang A&E again and explained no-one had sent my prescription for Fragmin and I’ve ran out.  They told me they don’t deal with that and ring the pharmacy. I told them that yesterday the lady I spoke to said she would get it done straight away so I was surprised to hear that wasn’t their job.
Anyway, rang the pharmacy who told me that no, A&E do that.  I told her A&E said it wasn’t their job and she said it was and they’ve got it wrong.  She said failing that, try the fracture clinic as I am also on their system.  So I rang the fracture clinic to be told, “that’s not our job”.  FFS.
They gave me the number of a nurse who will “definitely be able to help coz it’s her job” so I rang her and a confused woman answered and said that’s not her job at all.  By now I was getting a bit annoyed.  Explained how I’d ended up on her line and eventually she said that she could issue a new prescription for fragmin but the problem is it will only go to the hospital pharmacy so someone will have to come over (45 minute journey to hospital from ours).  I Agreed because I have no injections left.  But now my mum is annoyed because it means she has to drive back over there so I feel like a right pain in the backside.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 November 2022)

scats said:



			God Aintree are a nightmare!

Rang A&E again and explained no-one had sent my prescription for Fragmin and I’ve ran out.  They told me they don’t deal with that and ring the pharmacy. I told them that yesterday the lady I spoke to said she would get it done straight away so I was surprised to hear that wasn’t their job.
Anyway, rang the pharmacy who told me that no, A&E do that.  I told her A&E said it wasn’t their job and she said it was and they’ve got it wrong.  She said failing that, try the fracture clinic as I am also on their system.  So I rang the fracture clinic to be told, “that’s not our job”.  FFS.
They gave me the number of a nurse who will “definitely be able to help coz it’s her job” so I rang her and a confused woman answered and said that’s not her job at all.  By now I was getting a bit annoyed.  Explained how I’d ended up on her line and eventually she said that she could issue a new prescription for fragmin but the problem is it will only go to the hospital pharmacy so someone will have to come over (45 minute journey to hospital from ours).  I Agreed because I have no injections left.  But now my mum is annoyed because it means she has to drive back over there so I feel like a right pain in the backside.
		
Click to expand...

Chin up, it's not for long in the grand scheme of things and you would do it for your mum if things were the other way round, we all take our turn needing and giving- its what makes the world go round.


----------



## twofatladies88 (15 November 2022)

OMG Scats my blood pressure has just risen after reading this - I cannot stand being passed around from pillar to post like this. It makes me so angry when people are treated like this and no one will take ownership. I won’t say anymore as I will probably get banned from the forum 😡


----------



## Rumtytum (15 November 2022)

Exactly what tfl88 says, my life scats they make it bl00dy hard for you, as if life wasn’t hard enough.


----------



## Trouper (15 November 2022)

It is not surprising that nothing happens properly in the NHS these days with nonsense like this.  Sorry about the delay and hope you get the meds you need soon.
I think I might be whiling away the time with a complaint letter to the hospital about this after-care debacle.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 November 2022)

In fact your GP could have written you a prescription, if the hospital emailed your notes across but it would come out of their budget  not the hospital's. Every department is trying desperately to get someone else to pay.


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2022)

Your GP should have done that for you. They did when my OH needed some post surgery.


----------



## SEL (15 November 2022)

Your mum is cross with the hospital not with you - I'm betting she's very worried about you and happy to drive to get your meds.

Naughty of your GP. They could have sorted that for you


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

Pain has ramped up today after settling a bit the last couple of days so feeling very uncomfortable.  My toes are freezing, but I can move and feel them. 
Bruising is a lovely yellow now


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2022)

I’m wondering if it’s worth getting a district nurse around to check everything is ok??


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			I’m wondering if it’s worth getting a district nurse around to check everything is ok??
		
Click to expand...

It seems to have settled a bit now. I’m wondering if things are trying to heal or something in there.  I’m not really sure what displaced bones do or how they even attempt to heal? Obviously whatever efforts it makes will be fixed in surgery anyway.

Ive definitely discovered that I have to keep on top of the pain meds. It’s tempting to not take any until the pain is pretty rough, but the reality is I need to take them every 4 hours really, regardless of how it feels.

Had a couple of visitors today- my Aunty (not my aunty but one of those people you’ve always called Aunty) baked me a huge lemon drizzle cake.  Then my mum and dads friends came round this evening and brought me some chocolates. 
You definitely get spoilt when you’re injured! 😂


----------



## ycbm (15 November 2022)

scats said:



			It seems to have settled a bit now. I’m wondering if things are trying to heal or something in there.  I’m not really sure what displaced bones do or how they even attempt to heal? Obviously whatever efforts it makes will be fixed in surgery anyway.

Ive definitely discovered that I have to keep on top of the pain meds. It’s tempting to not take any until the pain is pretty rough, but the reality is I need to take them every 4 hours really, regardless of how it feels.

Had a couple of visitors today- my Aunty (not my aunty but one of those people you’ve always called Aunty) baked me a huge lemon drizzle cake.  Then my mum and dads friends came round this evening and brought me some chocolates.
You definitely get spoilt when you’re injured! 😂
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you've broken any bones before,  Scats, but the one bonus is that it takes a phenomenal amount of energy to fix them and every time I've been able to scoff whatever I wanted without putting on an ounce. Silver linings and all that ... 😁


----------



## scats (15 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure if you've broken any bones before,  Scats, but the one bonus is that it takes a phenomenal amount of energy to fix them and every time I've been able to scoff whatever I wanted without putting on an ounce. Silver linings and all that ... 😁
		
Click to expand...

Ive broken my other ankle twice and my wrist and finger but never one that’s needed surgery.
I was so worried about gaining weight coz I’m permanently hungry but I’ve been surprised at how little appetite I have! Im guessing my body normally uses loads of calories and now not needing so much. 
I did read that an impressive amount of energy goes into bone healing though, so I’m looking forward to getting started on that lemon drizzle! 😂🙈


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 November 2022)

Yes, I lost a stone while I had the rings on my leg and spent most of my time sitting on the settee at home. Then I went out and about, doing the horses and walking the dogs and put it all back on!


----------



## Kunoichi73 (15 November 2022)

Sorry to hear your surgery has been postponed.


----------



## mustardsmum (15 November 2022)

@scats just been reading your thread and am keeping everything crossed that your op goes ahead Thursday. Def don’t worry about weight gain - eat and enjoy the cake and chocolates!


----------



## Billyandme (16 November 2022)

As an ex NHS worker I am appalled at reading this.  I have no useful suggestion I can make to help but as someone whho has had the misfortune to have had several dealings with the NHS over the past 2 years I am sadly not surprised.   My own GP who has been fantastic to me and my husband over this period admitted to me only last week that he doesn't know how much longer the NHS will survive.  Desperately worrying times.........


----------



## Supertrooper (16 November 2022)

Scats - I’ve got fibromyalgia so pretty used to dealing with crappy pain. I was told by pain team to always always take pain meds when they are due and not wait till you are in pain.

It’s much harder to get on top of the pain so take whatever you are on at the correct intervals 

Been thinking of you and hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## scats (16 November 2022)

Had a pretty good night.  Managed another shower this morning.  Swelling is definitely at a new level and it’s very uncomfortable when not elevated.  I’m fascinated by how it’s all behaving.

Need to ring the hospital I’m having surgery at to find out if I should or should not take my blood thinning injection tonight.  Don’t want to bleed to death on the table tomorrow 🤣

What’s really hard is being aware of how much trouble you’re being for other people.  I’m finding that tougher than anything.


----------



## cauda equina (16 November 2022)

You would do the same for them if the positions were reversed
Fingers crossed all goes smoothly from now on xx


----------



## Skib (16 November 2022)

scats said:



			What’s really hard is being aware of how much trouble you’re being for other people. I’m finding that tougher than anything.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about that. Human beings are social creatures because none of us can survive without the society around us. It is reciprocal. I coudnt ride if I didnt have help from lovely people on the yard.


----------



## scats (16 November 2022)

Skib said:



			I wouldnt worry about that. Human beings are social creatures because none of us can survive without the society around us. It is reciprocal. I coudnt ride if I didnt have help from lovely people on the yard.
		
Click to expand...

My mum is amazing, bless her, but she’s never been very good at hiding her true feelings 🙈  I can tell she’s finding this extremely stressful and difficult, despite me trying to keep it all very light and not asking for much.  

I’ll be in hospital all day tomorrow so she can hopefully get a bit of a break from me.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (16 November 2022)

scats said:



			My mum is amazing, bless her, but she’s never been very good at hiding her true feelings 🙈  I can tell she’s finding this extremely stressful and difficult, despite me trying to keep it all very light and not asking for much. 

I’ll be in hospital all day tomorrow so she can hopefully get a bit of a break from me.
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this Scats.  Hope you're not in too much pain and best of luck for tomorrow.

I obviously don't know your Mum or your relationship but I'm sure her stress is more from seeing you in pain/in a bad way rather than any imposition you are on her.  Florence had her first bad tumble the other day and my reaction scared me! I was beside myself whereas I am normally a pretty horizontal person.


----------



## wren123 (16 November 2022)

Good luck tomorrow, I hope they go ahead with the operation.


----------



## Cragrat (16 November 2022)

Did you find out whether or not to take your blood thinners tonight?   I really hope tomorrow is going ahead!


----------



## Rumtytum (17 November 2022)

Good luck for today🤞🤞🤞!


----------



## LeneHorse (17 November 2022)

Hope your op goes ahead today 🤞


----------



## luckyoldme (17 November 2022)

Good luck for today .


----------



## twofatladies88 (17 November 2022)

Good luck Scats - thinking of you x


----------



## asmp (17 November 2022)

Hope it all goes ahead. 🤞


----------



## scats (17 November 2022)

Cragrat said:



			Did you find out whether or not to take your blood thinners tonight?   I really hope tomorrow is going ahead!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they said to take last night as normal. Thanks everyone! Headed to the hospital in a minute. I’ve got a banging head though and can’t take anything for it 🙈


----------



## julesjoy (17 November 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## Amymay (17 November 2022)

Good luck today xx


----------



## Supertrooper (17 November 2022)

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## skinnydipper (17 November 2022)

Good luck.  I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Bradsmum (17 November 2022)

Good luck. Fingers crossed op goes ahead today.


----------



## Marnie (17 November 2022)

Good luck, everything crossed that the op goes ahead x


----------



## ycbm (17 November 2022)

ycbm said:



GOOD LUCK!

Click to expand...


Again!   Hoping to hear later that it's done.  
.


----------



## catembi (17 November 2022)

Good luck! Hopefully you will soon be a lot more comfortable!


----------



## luckyoldme (17 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Again!   Hoping to hear later that it's done. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Look at you with your fancy text 🙂


----------



## mustardsmum (17 November 2022)

Good luck for today! Hope it all goes well 😊


----------



## Errin Paddywack (17 November 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## rabatsa (17 November 2022)

Fingers crossed for an operation today that goes without a hitch.


----------



## Billyandme (17 November 2022)

Best of luck for today xx


----------



## View (17 November 2022)

Hoping it all goes well and that you are early on the list.

Good luck!


----------



## tda (17 November 2022)

Hope all goes well today x


----------



## scats (17 November 2022)

Thanks all. I’m here now, got a nice private room with a toilet.
Surgeons seen me and finally someone has explained the situation. I’ve made a right mess of it and it’s a complex break because there’s so many bits that have come off and the tib break has gone right through the joint. Surgery is going to be about 2 hours long but they want to keep me in tonight (which I hadn’t planned for!🙈) because my pain levels might not be able to be controlled at home.
They looked mildly concerned when I explained all the things I’m allergic to!


----------



## Hannahgb (17 November 2022)

You poor thing, at least they can help control the pain better from there. Will keep fingers crossed it goes smoothly xx


----------



## Trouper (17 November 2022)

I would say "break a leg" but that would be somewhat tasteless!!!  Hope you get the very best surgeon to do a great job.

Have they said they will nerve block the foot after surgery? - when I had a (much simpler) foot op they did that and honestly I only needed the occasional paracetamol during the 6 weeks healing time.

Good luck with it all - see you on the other side.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 November 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## Fraggle2 (17 November 2022)

Hope it all goes well today. Look forward to hearing your OK after the op 🙂


----------



## scats (17 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			I would say "break a leg" but that would be somewhat tasteless!!!  Hope you get the very best surgeon to do a great job.

Have they said they will nerve block the foot after surgery? - when I had a (much simpler) foot op they did that and honestly I only needed the occasional paracetamol during the 6 weeks healing time.

Good luck with it all - see you on the other side.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I’m having a nerve block too, but the anaesthetist said that will only last 8 or so hours?  I did the actual break and realignment with no more than paracetamol so I’m hoping I’ll be ok.

Surgeon is lovely and very personable.


----------



## BallyJ (17 November 2022)

Good Luck Scats! Don't rush yourself out of there x


----------



## catembi (17 November 2022)

A nice person makes all the difference 😄


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (17 November 2022)

Sounds like you're in good hands, and staying overnight is probably a good thing.

Hope it all goes smoothly, and the pain is manageable.  It's a big step (excuse the pun) on the road to recovery.


----------



## Annagain (17 November 2022)

I'm hoping you don't see this as you're already in surgery but best of luck. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Supertrooper (17 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thanks all. I’m here now, got a nice private room with a toilet.
Surgeons seen me and finally someone has explained the situation. I’ve made a right mess of it and it’s a complex break because there’s so many bits that have come off and the tib break has gone right through the joint. Surgery is going to be about 2 hours long but they want to keep me in tonight (which I hadn’t planned for!🙈) because my pain levels might not be able to be controlled at home.
They looked mildly concerned when I explained all the things I’m allergic to!
		
Click to expand...

I’m so glad finally someone is on the ball and sorting you out 

Take any pain meds they give you and if it’s morphine or codeine make sure you take laxatives


----------



## Asha (17 November 2022)

Good luck today , and hope you feel better and pain free very soon x


----------



## twiggy2 (17 November 2022)

Hope it all goes well today


----------



## Peglo (17 November 2022)

Best of luck for your recovery. So glad it’s getting done today! Hope you feel ok after your anaesthetic and the pain is controllable.


----------



## Fjord (17 November 2022)

All the best for today!


----------



## Bradsmum (17 November 2022)

Glad it all looks promising for going ahead today. You and I sound like we did similar breaks as one of mine was also in the joint!  I went in on 14 July, op was late evening 16th July and I came home on the 19th. Also like you I had a private room but also had a glimpse of the sea (Aberystwyth) but it was during the heatwave and baking hot!  I had my first proper dog walk today so am feeling quite pleased that at long last I can start building up the distance.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 November 2022)

Good luck 🤞xx you will feel so much better once its plated I literally had 10 days non weight bearing then had to try and walk, luckily I got given a sort of zimmer frame with a seat on it from a friend that had it for an operation it was the best thing ever I used it indoors and was ideal for hanging stuff on and could put food on the seat, I even took it outside and did my hay nets whilst sitting on it and hung the haynets for the horses.

So if you can get hold of one they are so handy and so much easier than crutches.


----------



## j1ffy (17 November 2022)

Just catching up - I hope it's all going smoothly and that we see a positive update once you're back.


----------



## Esmae (17 November 2022)

Good luck love. Hope it all goes well and you can start mending.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 November 2022)

scats said:



			Ive broken my other ankle twice and my wrist and finger but never one that’s needed surgery.
I was so worried about gaining weight coz I’m permanently hungry but I’ve been surprised at how little appetite I have! Im guessing my body normally uses loads of calories and now not needing so much.
I did read that an impressive amount of energy goes into bone healing though, so I’m looking forward to getting started on that lemon drizzle! 😂🙈
		
Click to expand...

Ha, funny girl! You need protein for healing. I think cake too, it's only fair! 

Hope today went well.


----------



## Bionic Boy (17 November 2022)

Hope it all went well.


----------



## HorseyTee (17 November 2022)

Hope surgery has gone well Scats. 
I imagine you're very sleepy and half drugged but I'm sure you'll feel better tomorrow after a good rest.


----------



## Amymay (17 November 2022)

There’s been an update on fb.

Out of surgery, which was longer than expected.

Hopefully we’ll get a proper update tomorrow.


----------



## scats (17 November 2022)

Hi all, Surgery all done. It took 4 hours rather than the expected 2. Unfortunately I had a bizarre reaction to the anaesthetic in recovery so have landed myself a spot in the high dependency unit overnight.  My poor mother was frantic!


----------



## View (17 November 2022)

Glad you are doing well enough to update.  I landed up in High Dependency twice, so please reassure your Mum that you’ll be home soon.


----------



## Rumtytum (17 November 2022)

Glad you got through it although not without trauma, hope you (and your mum) are both ok now; looking forwards to hearing it’s onwards and upwards 🤞


----------



## Kunoichi73 (17 November 2022)

Wishing you well for a swift as possible recovery.


----------



## catembi (17 November 2022)

So glad that it's all sorted.  Everything crossed for an uneventful recovery


----------



## HorseyTee (17 November 2022)

Oh dear, things can never just go smoothly can they. 
But hopefully legs all pinned and can start to mend now.


----------



## Trouper (17 November 2022)

Good to know it's done - sleep well tonight.


----------



## southerncomfort (17 November 2022)

Glad to hear that the op is done and you're OK.

I was going to say hope you get a good night's sleep but I imagine they'll be waking you up all night to do your obs!


----------



## Supertrooper (17 November 2022)

scats said:



			Hi all, Surgery all done. It took 4 hours rather than the expected 2. Unfortunately I had a bizarre reaction to the anaesthetic in recovery so have landed myself a spot in the high dependency unit overnight.  My poor mother was frantic!
		
Click to expand...

Oh lovely, poor you ❤️ take it easy xxx


----------



## Bionic Boy (17 November 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 November 2022)

Glad that you had the surgery. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SEL (17 November 2022)

Hoping you'll be out of HDU, home and on the mend quickly!


----------



## Marnie (17 November 2022)

Hope you are on the mend soon x


----------



## Bowie (17 November 2022)

Good to hear you are in recovery etc. Well done for sheer bravery through all of this. Rest up. Chocolate cake has no calories in a break of this kind. (I looked it up on tinternet so it has to be true 😉🙄) xx


----------



## Haniki (17 November 2022)

Hope you have a smooth recovery after everything you have been through.
Take care.


----------



## teapot (17 November 2022)

Hope you’re home soon Scats and you can heal with a bit less pain and stress than the last week or so!


----------



## Cragrat (17 November 2022)

I am so glad it is done, and hope you are out of HDU and on the road to recovery soon


----------



## NightStock (17 November 2022)

Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery, it sounds like you have had a dreadful time so hoping it will get easier now!


----------



## Bradsmum (18 November 2022)

Hurrah I'm sure you are relieved to have got that part done and dusted.  Hope you get some rest now, between being woken for obs!  Give yourself proper time to heal and no weight bearing for 6 weeks. It's difficult relying on others but you know you would do it in return and to be honest, I couldn't have put any weight down anyway. For the first time in donkey's years, I stayed in bed til 10:00 at the earliest.  I'm not a good sleeper but I certainly did for the first few weeks and I think that helped recovery in the long run. Good luck for a speedy recovery.  Don't envy you the blood thinning injections saga that now continues but it will be worth it.


----------



## misst (18 November 2022)

Wow Scats you are a trouper! Just caught up on this thread as not been able before now. I hope you are doing ok and that you are now out of high dependency and your pain is not as bad as it was. 
I am so sorry you have had such an awful time but hopefully things will improve from here on in.
I would have a chat with your GP surgery when you feel better as they definitely should be doing your fragmin prescription. The hospital do the initial one and then the surgery should follow on. They don't need "permission" or a letter from the hospital but they will have had a discharge letter from AE and likely a follow up letter from orthopaedics and they will know what has happened to you so it shouldn't be a big deal - it's routine to give fragmin to anyone in a cast especially with a lot of swelling.


----------



## rabatsa (18 November 2022)

Now for getting healed and well.  You will have knockout drops in your system for a while so no going mad on the alcohol ect.


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

Morning everyone! Back in the land of the living (well, sort of)
Still in HDU but I’ve had breakfast and they’ve taken a lot of my monitors off so they can’t think I’m at risk of croaking now.
I remained tachycardic til the early hours and only managed 1 and a half hours sleep coz I had a bad headache and this place is noisy. I’m the worlds lightest sleeper which doesn’t help. So I’m tired but ok. Pain ramped up around 4am but had to wait til 6.30 for my next lot of paracetamol. My allergies to top strength opiates means I’m limited in what I can have but I’m coping ok. 
I had a nerve block in my leg in surgery that caused me endless amusement all night coz it randomly fires the nerves across your leg and then your leg just jolts on its own.  Occasional fiery pain over the tib break, but only to be expected. Fib break is behaving!  
Hoping to see doctor and physio today and going to beg to go home!


----------



## j1ffy (18 November 2022)

scats said:



			Morning everyone! Back in the land of the living (well, sort of)
Still in HDU but I’ve had breakfast and they’ve taken a lot of my monitors off so they can’t think I’m at risk of croaking now.
I remained tachycardic til the early hours and only managed 1 and a half hours sleep coz I had a bad headache and this place is noisy. I’m the worlds lightest sleeper which doesn’t help. So I’m tired but ok. Pain ramped up around 4am but had to wait til 6.30 for my next lot of paracetamol. My allergies to top strength opiates means I’m limited in what I can have but I’m coping ok.
I had a nerve block in my leg in surgery that caused me endless amusement all night coz it randomly fires the nerves across your leg and then your leg just jolts on its own.  Occasional fiery pain over the tib break, but only to be expected. Fib break is behaving! 
Hoping to see doctor and physio today and going to beg to go home!
		
Click to expand...

So good to see you back online, you're very stoic but it must have been a worry to go through all that!! Fingers crossed you can go home today


----------



## catembi (18 November 2022)

Well done. Onwards and upwards. Hopefully now it’s all stable, your world will begin to expand again, a little at a time. Hospitals are the worst places for sleep. I was supposed to be in for 5 days with hysterectomy but went home on the morning of day 3!


----------



## Fjord (18 November 2022)

So glad you got through it all OK, that must have been a scary experience for you and your mum. Hopefully you can go home and have some proper rest. Just make sure you take it easy, don't try to do too much too soon.


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

My poor mum rang and couldn’t find where I was, then found out there’d been a problem and I’d had a reaction and taken to HDU. 
Im now dressed but they won’t let me leave my bed til physio has seen me 🙄 Not even allowed to sit on the chair even though I’ve just got myself dressed completely on my own. Rules are rules I suppose.


----------



## Annagain (18 November 2022)

So glad you're still with us Scats!  Hopefully you'll be home soon to get some proper rest. Now that you're stable, you'll be on the road to recovery before you know it.


----------



## twofatladies88 (18 November 2022)

Great news Scats - just take it easy, your body has been through a lot of trauma x


----------



## nagblagger (18 November 2022)

Great update, we could organise a HHO escape for you. I'll bring my trailer, a couple of HHOs keep the drs and nurses occupied while we get a wheel chair and run it up the ramp, or you and the bed if you 'haven't seen the physio' yet!


----------



## little_critter (18 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Great update, we could organise a HHO escape for you. I'll bring my trailer, a couple of HHOs keep the drs and nurses occupied while we get a wheel chair and run it up the ramp, or you and the bed if you 'haven't seen the physio' yet!
		
Click to expand...

Careful, Scats might be a bad loader.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 November 2022)

Glad you have had your op and will be going back home soon.

Fingers crossed for a smoother recover from here on out 🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 November 2022)

I'm glad it's all positive news and understand that you want to get home but don't rush if the physio doesn't want you to.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 November 2022)

Great to hear from you and get the updates!  You’ve been an absolute stoic through everything.  Please give your mum our best wishes too, she’s had a torrid time!


----------



## Trouper (18 November 2022)

I'm amazed that you are so alert as to write up such a comprehensive report!  Hope they let you out soon.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2022)

Just back in GS world after a trip dealing with the in-laws stuff so glad to hear it’s done.
Every hour now is an hour nearer to being back to normal life .


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

I’m a bit of a rubber ball and have a tendency to bounce back from things fast, always have done.
Slightly pathetic look this morning that I sent to my mum to show her I was alive 



I got moved to a side room on a ward mid-morning and the physios have been and tested me out going up and down stairs and have said I’m good to go from their perspective.
So I’m just waiting to be discharged, get meds etc. I haven’t had any pain relief since 6.30am (seem to have been forgotten) but I’m ok to be honest.  No major pain at the moment. Apart from this bloomin headache is back!
Had some soup and bread for lunch.


----------



## View (18 November 2022)

Scats, wonderful that you are so positive, and great that the physios are happy with you.  Hope you are home soon, and can recover in peace.


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

I’d read a lot on a FB group for broken ankles about horror stories of post surgery pain, just to be fully prepared really. Apart from in recovery, when the severe pain in my leg turned out to be from a tourniquet on my upper leg, I’m managing it on paracetamol. 
Everything in my leg feels ‘normal’ again.  I’m aware everything is back where it belongs and can’t move and that’s such a nice feeling!

Enjoy your legs fellow forumers, they are quite important!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 November 2022)

That all sounds good but do pursue the pain relief. Can you take ibuprofen or Naproxen, for example? Friend who can't take codeine was prescribed both those (not together) after hip replacement.


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			That all sounds good but do pursue the pain relief. Can you take ibuprofen or Naproxen, for example? Friend who can't take codeine was prescribed both those (not together) after hip replacement.
		
Click to expand...

I can take lower dose codeine. Just waiting for them to come round with my meds to take home, but think codeine, paracetamol and ibuprofen have all been mentioned.  Naproxen and me don’t get on unfortunately.


----------



## quizzie (18 November 2022)

I can't take codeine, but can take Tramadol....might be worth asking ?


----------



## Skib (18 November 2022)

Did you hit your head when you fell? My own only serious riding injury was to my head and the pain was delayed. Can you have them take a look in case? They may start by looking into your eyes with a light.


----------



## Esmae (18 November 2022)

Really pleased to hear that you are on the journey to being mended. Fantastic news. Take your time and relax a bit. Your body has been through something of an ordeal.  Let yourself have a rest before getting stuck in again.


----------



## meleeka (18 November 2022)

Gosh you are hardcore Scats.  When I was in the nurse said they could always tell a horsey person because we aren’t normal about pain.


----------



## Trouper (18 November 2022)

Scats - have you been drinking enough? (Water I mean!!).  When you are incapacitated and trips to the loo are a trial it is easy not to get enough fluid on board.  Now you are more comfortably mobile it might be an idea to really up the fluids - help to flush the drugs out too.  However, if the head pain persists please get a conversation with your GP going.



meleeka said:



			Gosh you are hardcore Scats.  When I was in the nurse said they could always tell a horsey person because we aren’t normal about pain.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we are especially immune to the pain itself but there are always horses to care for so we learn early on to just push on through it!!


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			Scats - have you been drinking enough? (Water I mean!!).  When you are incapacitated and trips to the loo are a trial it is easy not to get enough fluid on board.  Now you are more comfortably mobile it might be an idea to really up the fluids - help to flush the drugs out too.  However, if the head pain persists please get a conversation with your GP going.


Not sure we are especially immune to the pain itself but there are always horses to care for so we learn early on to just push on through it!!
		
Click to expand...

I was definitely guilty of not wanting to drink last night coz of the bed pan saga but now I’ve got my own toilet I’ve been drinking more today.
Still here. Feel like I’ve been abandoned in my side room. Have had a little nap though coz I got really chilly and sleepy. Struggling to get warm. It’s visiting now so mum and dad are coming up (can have 2 visitors) and hoping this might chivvy the nurses along to letting me go home with them. 
Luckily I ordered me evening meal coz I think I’ll still be here til later this evening!


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

meleeka said:



			Gosh you are hardcore Scats.  When I was in the nurse said they could always tell a horsey person because we aren’t normal about pain.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely don’t feel pain like a normal person, whatever one of those is. I register it but I can detach myself from it.
The ambulance man last week was telling me I was seriously hardcore joking away with my Dad while I was lying on the ground with my foot facing east, having not had a jot of pain relief  🤣
On the way into hospital he said he’s learnt to treat all equestrian injuries as very serious because if you listen to the patient, they’ll completely convince you they are fine.  He said he saw a lady who had come off over a jump and the pole had crushed her rib cage into her lung and collapsed it. When he asked her how she felt she just said “yeh to be honest I think I’m fine to get back on” 🙈


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’m a bit of a rubber ball and have a tendency to bounce back from things fast, always have done.
Slightly pathetic look this morning that I sent to my mum to show her I was alive
View attachment 102837


I got moved to a side room on a ward mid-morning and the physios have been and tested me out going up and down stairs and have said I’m good to go from their perspective.
So I’m just waiting to be discharged, get meds etc. I haven’t had any pain relief since 6.30am (seem to have been forgotten) but I’m ok to be honest.  No major pain at the moment. Apart from this bloomin headache is back!
Had some soup and bread for lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see that you're on the mend.


----------



## webble (18 November 2022)

Great to see you are all put back together, now for the healing.


----------



## misst (18 November 2022)

Lovely update scats though a bit worrying if they left a tourniquet on!!!
Horsie people are extremely hard core. When I worked in AE I saw a lady with an unstable tib/fib fracture who came in because it was "jolly difficult" turning 2 horses out over frozen rutted ground unless she wore her leather long boots which were painful to put on and pull off! I could not believe she had walked around for 3 days on an unstable fracture. The xray was horrendous. A year after that she was bucked off in the school by a youngster and landed on her back. She got back on but had trouble getting off. She shuffled in very oddly the next day with a badly fractured pelvis! God knows how she rode with that it should have been agony and she was lucky she didn't have massive internal bleeding. She had taken "lots" of paracetamol and a bottle of wine for pain relief overnight. She was amazing like you .


----------



## scats (18 November 2022)

I’m home!  Mum and Dad said they’d head up for visiting hours, and then mum went up to the nurses desk and said she’d come to collect me. Still took over an hour to get out!  Eventually handed a huge bag of meds and we were on our way.  Foot has swollen a bit in the car but it’s up high now. Reunited with my dogs and cats. The dogs acted like I’d been gone for three years 🤣🤣

Had a lovely hot chocolate made by my Dad and being treated to a take away for tea.  Then going to have a shower, wash my hair and have an early night.

I can’t thank you all enough for your support over the last week.  It’s the most horribly lonely time breaking a bone, even when your surrounded by people, so to have an escape I can come to here with people who understand the enormity of an injury like this for a rider and horse owner is just overwhelming really.
 Love to you all, I genuinely mean that xx


----------



## Amymay (18 November 2022)

So glad you can now start to properly recover at home xx


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2022)

Terrific news Scats, onwards and upwards now,  you tough cookie!
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 November 2022)

Best wishes for a nice smooth recovery now.


----------



## EventingMum (18 November 2022)

Glad you're home and have family looking after you so well!


----------



## nagblagger (18 November 2022)

Brilliant news 
I'm going to still 'nag'you to keep it elevated, keep doing physio, keep taking painkillers and keep drinking..!


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2022)

So pleased to hear you are home .
You are going to have some down times but it is forward from now on .


----------



## Rumtytum (18 November 2022)

Hurrah! and more Hurrahs!


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2022)

scats said:



			I definitely don’t feel pain like a normal person, whatever one of those is. I register it but I can detach myself from it.
The ambulance man last week was telling me I was seriously hardcore joking away with my Dad while I was lying on the ground with my foot facing east, having not had a jot of pain relief  🤣
On the way into hospital he said he’s learnt to treat all equestrian injuries as very serious because if you listen to the patient, they’ll completely convince you they are fine.  He said he saw a lady who had come off over a jump and the pole had crushed her rib cage into her lung and collapsed it. When he asked her how she felt she just said “yeh to be honest I think I’m fine to get back on” 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same as you Scats, they've got my records marked at the local hospital.  Do you mind if I start a new thread about horse people and pain using this post? I know it's been done before but it would be fun to have a new one,  I think? 

Sleep well tonight. 
.


----------



## Supertrooper (18 November 2022)

Brilliant news you are home ❤️❤️


----------



## twofatladies88 (18 November 2022)

Thank god you’re home - there’s nothing like your own bed (and bathroom). Enjoy your pampering while it lasts!


----------



## rara007 (18 November 2022)

Glad  you’re home


----------



## Kunoichi73 (18 November 2022)

Really glad to hear that you're home. Take it easy, take your meds and do your physio and you'll be up and around before you know it!


----------



## Skib (18 November 2022)

That is odd about horse peope and pain. I had no pain releif when my daughters were born but that was my choice and was years before i startted riding.


----------



## twiggy2 (18 November 2022)

Glad your home scats, hope everything from here is straight forward for you.


----------



## tda (18 November 2022)

Ooh your own bed, sleep well and continued healing vibes.
How long does the cast stay on for ?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 November 2022)

So glad to hear you are home! 

🤞🤞🤞 for a speedy recovery!


----------



## southerncomfort (18 November 2022)

Hoping your recovery is smooth sailing from here on. 🙂


----------



## Marnie (18 November 2022)

Really pleased you are home, everything crossed that healing is speedy x


----------



## teapot (18 November 2022)

Glad you're home and fingers crossed for a quieter night


----------



## wren123 (18 November 2022)

So pleased you're home and that things feel normal.


----------



## Esmae (18 November 2022)

Hooray!! Home!!  Now you can have peace, your own bed and chips whenever you want, and start mending.  Well done.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 November 2022)

Great news that you're home. May the recovery time be swift.


----------



## Bradsmum (19 November 2022)

Great news.  Time to listen to your body now and rest up - have that afternoon nap if you need it and let yourself mend. It gets a bit frustrating and boring but keeping that leg elevated is important though I still had swelling when the cast was removed. Have they told you they will see you in 2 weeks to remove cast to take out the stitches and put a new cast on?  By the way, what colour cast have you got?  I had a rather fetching purple!


----------



## Barton Bounty (19 November 2022)

scats said:



			Hi all, Surgery all done. It took 4 hours rather than the expected 2. Unfortunately I had a bizarre reaction to the anaesthetic in recovery so have landed myself a spot in the high dependency unit overnight.  My poor mother was frantic!
		
Click to expand...

You dont do things by half scats 😂 so glad its over! Here to a speedy recovery 😬


----------



## Barton Bounty (19 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’m home!  Mum and Dad said they’d head up for visiting hours, and then mum went up to the nurses desk and said she’d come to collect me. Still took over an hour to get out!  Eventually handed a huge bag of meds and we were on our way.  Foot has swollen a bit in the car but it’s up high now. Reunited with my dogs and cats. The dogs acted like I’d been gone for three years 🤣🤣

Had a lovely hot chocolate made by my Dad and being treated to a take away for tea.  Then going to have a shower, wash my hair and have an early night.

I can’t thank you all enough for your support over the last week.  It’s the most horribly lonely time breaking a bone, even when your surrounded by people, so to have an escape I can come to here with people who understand the enormity of an injury like this for a rider and horse owner is just overwhelming really.
Love to you all, I genuinely mean that xx
		
Click to expand...

Keep those painkillers in your system till you genuinely dont need them, if you think ‘oh im actually ok’ you might not be in a  few hours 😬 
Enjoy your time being pampered. Take full advantage 😂


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2022)

Fantastic news! Here's to an uneventful recovery. 

I too am curious as to how they left a tourniquet on!


----------



## rabatsa (19 November 2022)

Now rest and recover.


----------



## scats (19 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Fantastic news! Here's to an uneventful recovery.

I too am curious as to how they left a tourniquet on!
		
Click to expand...

No idea but it did get taken off swiftly!  I didn’t know they used one in ankle surgery, so I read up about it and apparently some surgeons do and some don’t. It leads to an easier working area as less blood flow to deal with but the after pain for the patient is worse as the blood flows back in to the leg. The pain in recovery was pretty intense, even for me, but that explains it 😂🙈

I slept well but the pain has ramped up a bit after pottering about to get washed, so teeth etc. So Im on the sofa with leg up and a blanket and have taken all my pain meds. I’ve set a load of alarms on my phone to remind me what to take when.  Think today will be mostly napping as I feel a bit washed out.


----------



## Supertrooper (19 November 2022)

scats said:



			No idea but it did get taken off swiftly!  I didn’t know they used one in ankle surgery, so I read up about it and apparently some surgeons do and some don’t. It leads to an easier working area as less blood flow to deal with but the after pain for the patient is worse as the blood flows back in to the leg. The pain in recovery was pretty intense, even for me, but that explains it 😂🙈

I slept well but the pain has ramped up a bit after pottering about to get washed, so teeth etc. So Im on the sofa with leg up and a blanket and have taken all my pain meds. I’ve set a load of alarms on my phone to remind me what to take when.  Think today will be mostly napping as I feel a bit washed out.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely rest as much as your body is telling you too. You need to sleep for your body to heal and it takes a huge amount of energy 

I couldn’t believe how much I slept!

Big hugs x


----------



## LeneHorse (19 November 2022)

Glad to hear you're home and on the road to recovery. Having a general anaesthetic can really knock you for six and your experience sounds worse than most. No wonder you are feeling tired. Just enjoy the opportunity to have a good rest.  How's your headache today?


----------



## HorseMaid (19 November 2022)

With regards to the tourniquet and I hope this helps, we do use them in surgery but they're a bit like a blood pressure cuff that gets put on and attached to a machine that inflates, so if something was left on it would have only been the deflated cuff as it would have been detached from the machine in order for you to go to recovery!


----------



## scats (19 November 2022)

HorseMaid said:



			With regards to the tourniquet and I hope this helps, we do use them in surgery but they're a bit like a blood pressure cuff that gets put on and attached to a machine that inflates, so if something was left on it would have only been the deflated cuff as it would have been detached from the machine in order for you to go to recovery!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I was so out of I have no idea, just something was taken off my leg, but that would definitely explain it 😂

On a side note, does anyone suffer from a naturally high heart rate? This is something that I’ve had mentioned to me at pretty much every hospital appointment over the last 10 or so years, but it just gets glossed over and I shrug it off as I had no idea it was an issue. But I seem to have a very naturally high resting heart rate. I’m slim, I don’t smoke or have any heart problem that I know of, but I do get palpitations occasionally.  It was mentioned that this might be why I react so badly to drugs because my blood pressure is naturally very low (I get dizzy when I stand and it’s always on the verge of being a bit too low) and my natural body temperature is very low (34.4-35.1), but my heart rate is high. So when I have a drug that causes my body stress, those things go too far the other way and I’m in trouble.  Not sure if this should be a concern or if it’s just me. I’ve always been a bit of a medical mystery so I guess I can add this to the list of things!  Anyone ideas? 
Im not too bothered really, just curious as to why I’m like this.


----------



## HorseMaid (19 November 2022)

Well if your blood pressure runs naturally low anyway, anaesthetic drugs basically make it crash then they're pumping drugs in to get your BP up to a safe level! I was in surgery yesterday and the patients BP was 48 over something at one point. With regards to your body temperature that is classed as hypothermia and I'm not sure how your body is still functioning properly at that temperature!


----------



## scats (19 November 2022)

HorseMaid said:



			Well if your blood pressure runs naturally low anyway, anaesthetic drugs basically make it crash then they're pumping drugs in to get your BP up to a safe level! I was in surgery yesterday and the patients BP was 48 over something at one point. With regards to your body temperature that is classed as hypothermia and I'm not sure how your body is still functioning properly at that temperature!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s on my medical notes that I am considered hypothermic but I continue to function completely ‘normally’ so no-one is concerned.  I’ve had these problems since I got ill when I was 11.  I will admit that when I drop to 34.4 I don’t feel well, but I function fine above 34.6, albeit I feel like my bones are cold and slow and my system is sluggish. 
It came to light when I started having endless kidney infections and they realised my fever was anything above 36.  I am happiest around 35.1-35.4. I feel like I’m dying if I hit 36 degrees.  The amount of times I’ve been in hospital and caused a lot of head scratching among medics. 
Nearly 30 years after getting ill and I still don’t have a real answer about any of it.  I’ve been passed from pillar to post and was eventually just told it’s a form of auto immune disease that has affected my hypothalamus.  No idea if it is or not, but that’s all I have to go on.


----------



## Tarragon (19 November 2022)

There is no place like home and M&D to make you feel better


----------



## sky1000 (19 November 2022)

Very glad you have had op and are home.  Also sending good wishes to your mum - must have been terrifying for her when she couldn't find you and learnt there had been complications.


----------



## nagblagger (19 November 2022)

How high is your resting heart rate (pulse)? 
The hypothalamus does control/influence body temperature so could be related to your low temperature.


----------



## catembi (19 November 2022)

So glad that you're home.  Once you're allowed, it will be nice when you can be taken out n about.  Won't be long, hopefully!


----------



## mum_gone_rogue (19 November 2022)

So glad you’re home! I’m a smidge over 2 months down the line from a similar injury and surgery ( though only one plate), and a tendon graft. Elevate as much as you physically can for as long as possible. Fingers crossed you have a smooth recovery!

if it gives you any hope/reassurance at all, I had my cast and stitches removed after 2 weeks and was put into an air boot and was non weight bearing for a further 6 weeks. Since then, I’ve gently started walking and have started riding again!

mid you’re not squeamish, at your check up, ask for the X-rays. They’re awesome to see the before and afters!


----------



## scats (19 November 2022)

mum_gone_rogue said:



			So glad you’re home! I’m a smidge over 2 months down the line from a similar injury and surgery ( though only one plate), and a tendon graft. Elevate as much as you physically can for as long as possible. Fingers crossed you have a smooth recovery!

if it gives you any hope/reassurance at all, I had my cast and stitches removed after 2 weeks and was put into an air boot and was non weight bearing for a further 6 weeks. Since then, I’ve gently started walking and have started riding again!

mid you’re not squeamish, at your check up, ask for the X-rays. They’re awesome to see the before and afters!
		
Click to expand...

So glad you’re getting back to normal. I’m desperate to see the X-rays with the plates and pins. I was saying to my mum that I wish they filmed the ops coz I’d love to watch it 🤣

I get this cast off in 2 weeks but have got to go into a normal one then for 4 weeks. Then after those 6 weeks non-weight bearing I’m going in to a boot and will start physio. I’ve been given some exercises to keep my quad strong so I’ll start those this week when I’m feeling less knackered.

I’m absolutely washed out just going to the loo at the moment.


----------



## Bernster (19 November 2022)

Been following this epic journey. Adding my good wishes and glad you’re home and hopefully on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2022)

Continued wishes for a really quick recovery, scats.

You've had a similar break to that which my late Dad did when in his early 50s. He was trying to push my mum's car off our drive in the snow in the infamous 1962/3 winter. He knew what he'd done, and lay on the ground directing everyone including the ambulance drivers!

He was back working in the operating theatre propped up on crutches before long 😳  - I don't think that health and safety would permit that nowadays! Though he had lost the sideways stablising ligaments in his ankle, so he always had to be careful not to roll an ankle on rough ground, the break healed well and didn't give him on going problems. He lived for nearly another 50 years.


----------



## ycbm (20 November 2022)

scats said:



			So glad you’re getting back to normal. I’m desperate to see the X-rays with the plates and pins. I was saying to my mum that I wish they filmed the ops coz I’d love to watch it 🤣

I get this cast off in 2 weeks but have got to go into a normal one then for 4 weeks. Then after those 6 weeks non-weight bearing I’m going in to a boot and will start physio. I’ve been given some exercises to keep my quad strong so I’ll start those this week when I’m feeling less knackered.

I’m absolutely washed out just going to the loo at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


I'm wincing more at having to do 3 months in casts/boots than I was at your description of the reductions.  Thank goodness it's winter,  I guess,  but poor you!
.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2022)

I would have a look at vitamins too. I had an awful vitamin D deficiency, making me rather ill and now, I discover, vitamin B12 too. I had awful neurological symptoms, including numb legs and collapsing whenever I did any work on a horse, and the GP was quite dismissive. Turns out he shouldn't have as I was recovering from major dental treatment at the time, and was having gas and air pretty much every week for 6 weeks, for a long time each time. It is a known thing that nitrous oxide depleted vitamin B12. 

I would make sure you have a good vitamin supplementation regime. 

here is an article about vitamin D and surgical outcomes... Vitamin D and Anaesthesia - PMC (nih.gov) 

It is easy and cheap to supplement, and it may help.


----------



## scats (20 November 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Continued wishes for a really quick recovery, scats.

You've had a similar break to that which my late Dad did when in his early 50s. He was trying to push my mum's car off our drive in the snow in the infamous 1962/3 winter. He knew what he'd done, and lay on the ground directing everyone including the ambulance drivers!

He was back working in the operating theatre propped up on crutches before long 😳  - I don't think that health and safety would permit that nowadays! Though he had lost the sideways stablising ligaments in his ankle, so he always had to be careful not to roll an ankle on rough ground, the break healed well and didn't give him on going problems. He lived for nearly another 50 years.
		
Click to expand...

Your Dad sounds like he was amazing!  What type of surgeon was he? 
The surgeon did warn me that I won’t get away without some long-term problems, simply because of the type of break.  The tib might not heal properly apparently, due to the joint involvement, but we’ll cross that if we come to it.  The ligament that holds your ankle joint stable has also completely gone, with no guarantees it will heal properly.  I’m prepared that I might have a permanent limp and early onset arthritis is a high possibility.

I found it frustrating to get told so many different things.  In trauma, they told me it was a bad break but a clean and easy break. It would take months rather than weeks but they weren’t too worried.  Then the orthopaedic specialist came and said he wanted to do a CT to get better info about it and he’d come back and chat about it after that. So had a CT, but then they needed my trauma bed asap so I was chucked out.  We did ask the nurse if my CT had been looked at and she said yes all fine.
So two days later in fracture clinic, the rather rude doctor who hadn’t read my notes told me that after surgery I’d be in a boot within 2 weeks so it really wasn’t going to be a major issue (when I said I was concerned about a 2-3 week wait for surgery).  I told him what the trauma doctors had told me and he just sort of laughed a bit sarcastically.  So I came away optimistic that recovery might be quicker than expected.

So surgery day rolls around and I meet my surgeon and he sits down to talk to me and tells me that I’ve done a very unusual and complex break, one they rarely see and surgery will be heavy going because of the sheer amount of fragments that are in the joint and the fact I’ve broken through the middle of the joint.  He asked if I was aware I had done a life changing injury.  I wasn’t really, because that was the first time anyone had sat me down and talked properly about it.  I’d read the CT notes off the computer screen in fracture clinic but had no idea what any of it meant and the fracture clinic doctor was so rude and unapproachable.  No-one had told me anything other than I’d broken my lower leg and my ankle.

I think that’s what I find so frustrating, the fact that no-one seems to sing off the same hymn sheet and you get told so many different things.  You come away from every encounter having been told something completely different. 🙈


----------



## catembi (20 November 2022)

Sorry to hear - that must be so frustrating.

How are you feeling now?  Are you starting to be able to do a little bit more for yourself or is it too early for that?  I hope that your pain levels aren't too bad.  My toe surgery (very minor & virtually off the chart minor compared with yours) is on 28th so I will be joining you on the sofa for a week.

Hope you have a good, positive day!


----------



## scats (20 November 2022)

catembi said:



			Sorry to hear - that must be so frustrating.

How are you feeling now?  Are you starting to be able to do a little bit more for yourself or is it too early for that?  I hope that your pain levels aren't too bad.  My toe surgery (very minor & virtually off the chart minor compared with yours) is on 28th so I will be joining you on the sofa for a week.

Hope you have a good, positive day! 

Click to expand...

Im ok thank you.  Pain is easily controlled with paracetamol, ibuprofen and an occasional low dose of codeine. Any pain I do get is more the cast rubbing on the skin/incisions rather than deep bone pain.  It does swell and throb when I get up, but nowhere near as bad as pre-surgery.

I had to help out yesterday with the Guinea pigs, so I was in a chair and occasionally on my crutches for about an hour.  Guinea pigs had to move to a new set up coz they’d started fighting (all happened the days before surgery, so new cages had been ordered and they’d been temporarily split to the two halves of original cage).  I got quite worn out and my foot went huge, so once pigs were settled into their new set up (2 huge cages in an L-shape so they can see and touch but can’t fight!) I had to go and have a lie down and pop some pills.  
Today I’ve managed a shower and I hayed and fed the Guinea pigs while my mum went and chopped their veg and sorted the tortoises breakfast.

I don’t feel the steadiest on my crutches if I’m honest.  My balance on one foot has never been very good so I’m quite wary of venturing too far.  I’m really frightened of breaking anything else- not from a pain perspective, just the general dreadful upheaval to everyone around me.  It’s really made me aware of how much my lifestyle, whilst I love it so much, is a nightmare for others to pick up the pieces. Sobering stuff.


----------



## GoldenWillow (20 November 2022)

I've just had a massive catch up with this. Very glad you've had your surgery and are now back home. So sorry you're going through so much. It's nothing on the scale of yours but I hope this might help. My medial ankle ligament is snapped and now can't be fixed, I have tears in two other ligaments and my ankle is classed as unstable. I did this in 2015 and although I have to  keep this in mind with what I do and make sure I do my physio exercises it's not to bad. It does ache and I have been told early onset arthritis is likely, although as I have arthritis in so many other joints what's another one.

Hope your recovery goes smoothly and take care.


----------



## scats (20 November 2022)

It was quite amusing in the anaesthetic room coz they were asking how I’d broken it and I told them about falling off.  They started asking about the horses and how long I’d been riding for etc. One of the younger anaesthetists said she was never allowed to ride a horse because her Dad was an orthopaedic surgeon and said the injuries he saw from equestrian injuries were some of the worst he dealt with so he banned her from ever sitting on one!  We must be mad really 😂


----------



## Cragrat (20 November 2022)

The communication is truly appalling, and quite worrying.  It makes me wonder just how many mistakes are made, or people are upset, needlessly.  I realise there is rarely time for whichever professional you are sat in fron of to have read all  your notes, and the huge system of large hospitals and specialised  doctors means you rarely see the same person twice.  
Incredible detail seems to be written up on paper notes, but not all of it ends up on the computer.  Then not all computers systems talk to each other..  Doctors temd to skim over the notes once they are in front of you - or on a zoom with you.   It's a problem I'm coming across time and again with my mother, and it could have caused far more problems for her  than it already has if I wasn't constantly checking, repeating, checking, correcting with every professional.

I am glad you are stuck back together - but do keep nicely pestering at each stage to ensure the  professional in front of you actually knows the all the relevant details!


----------



## Supertrooper (20 November 2022)

scats said:



			It was quite amusing in the anaesthetic room coz they were asking how I’d broken it and I told them about falling off.  They started asking about the horses and how long I’d been riding for etc. One of the younger anaesthetists said she was never allowed to ride a horse because her Dad was an orthopaedic surgeon and said the injuries he saw from equestrian injuries were some of the worst he dealt with so he banned her from ever sitting on one!  We must be mad really 😂
		
Click to expand...

So many doctors I’ve met have said this to me about horse riders and the accidents we have


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2022)

scats said:



			Your Dad sounds like he was amazing! What type of surgeon was he?
		
Click to expand...

Eye surgeon . Probably the best speciality for a surgeon with limited mobility, as once he was lined up in in the right place he didn't need to move/hop around during the op 🙃.

He was a proper old fashioned senior consultant of the sort that they don't make any more. He made it his business to know every member of staff in his small specialist regional eye hospital from the cleaners and porters upwards. He would always enquire after their families. So it all ran really well.


----------



## Peglo (20 November 2022)

scats said:



			It was quite amusing in the anaesthetic room coz they were asking how I’d broken it and I told them about falling off.  They started asking about the horses and how long I’d been riding for etc. One of the younger anaesthetists said she was never allowed to ride a horse because her Dad was an orthopaedic surgeon and said the injuries he saw from equestrian injuries were some of the worst he dealt with so he banned her from ever sitting on one!  We must be mad really 😂
		
Click to expand...

when I was seeing my orthopaedic surgeon before my knee op he asked what hobbies I had. I told him I liked running and had horses and he said horse riders will always keep him in a job 😂 I told him it was actually netball that wrecked me knee. He wasn’t a fan of running either 😂

my sister works in theatre up here and was gutted she wasn’t allowed to work the day I got my surgery as I was the first person to get an ACL reconstruction up here and she wanted to see it. She lived through my injury with me and would  have taken pictures for me when I was in surgery if she was allowed.  

so glad your home and surgery is done. Hope you have a decent recovery now.


----------



## little_critter (21 November 2022)

I was so lucky when I broke my wrist, it just didn’t hurt at all. To the extent that I was adamant it couldn’t be broken (despite it looking rather wonky)
When it was reduced I had an injection (nerve block maybe?) and gas and air. I honestly didn’t feel a thing (didn’t bother with the gas and air after a few gulps)
At one point, when I had 3 people playing tug of war with my arm I asked them what we were waiting for. Apparently they have to pull and hold to allow everything to stretch a bit. 
My shoulder was the bit that I found most painful, it wasn’t injured but I guess landing in my wrist jarred my shoulder.


----------



## scats (21 November 2022)

little_critter said:



			I was so lucky when I broke my wrist, it just didn’t hurt at all. To the extent that I was adamant it couldn’t be broken (despite it looking rather wonky)
When it was reduced I had an injection (nerve block maybe?) and gas and air. I honestly didn’t feel a thing (didn’t bother with the gas and air after a few gulps)
At one point, when I had 3 people playing tug of war with my arm I asked them what we were waiting for. Apparently they have to pull and hold to allow everything to stretch a bit.
My shoulder was the bit that I found most painful, it wasn’t injured but I guess landing in my wrist jarred my shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

The last 2 breaks I did I didn’t realise and was quite shocked when they were x-rayed.  There was no doubt about this one though- I heard it go and when i went to lift it, I could feel all my bones insides sort of crackling 😂


----------



## Trouper (21 November 2022)

Scats I am with you on the feeling of instability with crutches.   I had managed to bend the exposed end of the pin in my toe before I even left hospital trying to practise their crutches stair routine (devised my own toddler shuffler for stairs after that).
What I found much better was a walking frame - https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9353394?clickSR=slp:term:walking frames:4:1271:1
OH ordered one the day I came home and it was delivered that evening.   They are not too expensive and, despite having to be strictly non-weight bearing on my foot for 6 weeks, I found I could scoot around quite safely.  They are also very light so can be thrown around with gay abandon!!

I hope you will think about giving the hospital some feedback on the conflicting information you were given.  That was just not acceptable.  I know it feels as if nothing we say or do can influence the way the NHS behaves at times but it may help to put this on the record at least.


----------



## scats (21 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			Scats I am with you on the feeling of instability with crutches.   I had managed to bend the exposed end of the pin in my toe before I even left hospital trying to practise their crutches stair routine (devised my own toddler shuffler for stairs after that).
What I found much better was a walking frame - https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9353394?clickSR=slp:term:walking frames:4:1271:1
OH ordered one the day I came home and it was delivered that evening.   They are not too expensive and, despite having to be strictly non-weight bearing on my foot for 6 weeks, I found I could scoot around quite safely.  They are also very light so can be thrown around with gay abandon!!

I hope you will think about giving the hospital some feedback on the conflicting information you were given.  That was just not acceptable.  I know it feels as if nothing we say or do can influence the way the NHS behaves at times but it may help to put this on the record at least.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that link, a couple of people on the broken ankle groups I’ve joined (🙈) have suggested using a frame so I think I might get one ordered. I don’t trust myself on crutches at all, I’m really quite frightened of falling. 
The physios in hospital showed me how to do stairs but I’m too scared to be honest as it felt like such a huge and tiring effort and I was aware that one caught toe and I was over!  So I go up and down them on my bum.  We have a little chair at the top of the stairs so I lift up onto that and then I find I can stand up from there.


----------



## nikkimariet (21 November 2022)

Jesus wept. Owch. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Skib (21 November 2022)

scats said:



			some of the worst he dealt with so he banned her from ever sitting on one!
		
Click to expand...

That is why I didnt start riding till I was 61. When we married, OH gave up smoking and I promised not to ride.


----------



## planete (21 November 2022)

Skib said:



			That is why I didnt start riding till I was 61. When we married, OH gave up smoking and I promised not to ride.
		
Click to expand...

Promised not to ride? Oh my, you must have been madly in love! I am both admiring and shocked to the core.


----------



## scats (21 November 2022)

planete said:



			Promised not to ride? Oh my, you must have been madly in love! I am both admiring and shocked to the core.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, don’t think I could do that for anyone to be honest!  Though I am going to be mindful of not riding daft ones from now on, because the impact this has had on those closest to me is pretty big.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			I hope you will think about giving the hospital some feedback on the conflicting information you were given. That was just not acceptable. I know it feels as if nothing we say or do can influence the way the NHS behaves at times but it may help to put this on the record at least.
		
Click to expand...

If you do do this,  I would consider also asking why it was reduced,  twice,  with inadequate pain relief. When my double broken wrist was reduced, they put a tourniquet on my arm and filled the arm full of anaesthetic. I couldn't feel a thing but it was fun watching them do a tug of war with it, with the one at my shoulder hanging on to the furniture! I can't help wondering why that couldn't also have been done with an ankle.  
.


----------



## Skib (21 November 2022)

planete said:



			Promised not to ride? Oh my, you must have been madly in love! I am both admiring and shocked to the core.
		
Click to expand...

But I had never ridden regularly in the modern way. In those days (1950s) it was different and teenagers could go for an occasional treat,  a hack on a lead rein on Epsom Downs, including canter. My mother bought us smart jods and caps for this. 

It was a battle between her and my father. My father loved boyish girl riders in breeches. My mother's father prefered his horses to his kids and she wasnt keen for me to be horse obsessed. I was horse obsessed but never had a voice of my own. 
Since I had never ridden regularly as a child, and we were living in Sudan with no H & S it wasnt hard for me to agree not to ride. OH agreed not to fly.

I began to ride properly when I was 61 and am still riding. A very safe share.


----------



## little_critter (21 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			If you do do this,  I would consider also asking why it was reduced,  twice,  with inadequate pain relief. When my double broken wrist was reduced, they put a tourniquet on my arm and filled the arm full of anaesthetic. I couldn't feel a thing but it was fun watching them do a tug of war with it, with the one at my shoulder hanging on to the furniture! I can't help wondering why that couldn't also have been done with an ankle. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Same experience here.


----------



## scats (21 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			If you do do this,  I would consider also asking why it was reduced,  twice,  with inadequate pain relief. When my double broken wrist was reduced, they put a tourniquet on my arm and filled the arm full of anaesthetic. I couldn't feel a thing but it was fun watching them do a tug of war with it, with the one at my shoulder hanging on to the furniture! I can't help wondering why that couldn't also have been done with an ankle. 
.
		
Click to expand...

It was quite barbaric when I think back but in fairness to the doctors, my allergy to drugs does concern them and I genuinely think it’s fear of causing me a seizure that made them decide to just go for it without pain relief. That and the fact my foot was attempting to shuffle off this mortal coil, I really think they weren’t left much choice.  Though why I wasn’t given gas and air, I’m not sure.
 Even last week having surgery, absolutely everybody knew I was the lady with the drug allergies and every new person I met read my allergy notes and made some sort of “good grief, you’re in trouble for pain relief” kind of comment.
They attempted to give me something in recovery when the pain from the tourniquet was pretty horrific.  Oxy something?  They gave it me 1ml at a time, every 5 minutes, but my blood pressure dropped even more and even lying down I started to go dizzy, so they had to stop.  That was another one added to the list, just in case.


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2022)

scats said:



			It was quite barbaric when I think back but in fairness to the doctors, my allergy to drugs does concern them and I genuinely think it’s fear of causing me a seizure that made them decide to just go for it without pain relief. That and the fact my foot was attempting to shuffle off this mortal coil, I really think they weren’t left much choice.  Though why I wasn’t given gas and air, I’m not sure.
Even last week having surgery, absolutely everybody knew I was the lady with the drug allergies and every new person I met read my allergy notes and made some sort of “good grief, you’re in trouble for pain relief” kind of comment.
They attempted to give me something in recovery when the pain from the tourniquet was pretty horrific.  Oxy something?  They gave it me 1ml at a time, every 5 minutes, but my blood pressure dropped even more and even lying down I started to go dizzy, so they had to stop.  That was another one added to the list, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Well we all knew you were speshul 🤣


----------



## scats (23 November 2022)

I’ve got my next check-up through for Friday 2nd December at Aintree.  Think that’s stitches out, x-rays and cast change.  It’s given me something to countdown to, so that’s good.

I was absolutely exhausted yesterday, fell asleep after lunch and then went up to bed and fell asleep around 8.45pm.  I’m finding I’m wanting to go up to bed around 7pm every night.  I seem to hit a wall and get very washed out around that time so it helps to be in bed where I can just fall asleep if need be.

It’s interesting how much energy the body must use to heal itself.  I don’t have much appetite at all at the moment (so not like me!) and the weight is quite noticeably dropping off me.  I do make sure I have 3 meals though.  I’ve got that much chocolate and cake in the house from friends, family and neighbours but I haven’t got the appetite to eat it. My Dad, on the other hand, is having a whale of a time! 😂


----------



## Titchy Pony (23 November 2022)

Nice to hear you've got something to count down to. Perhaps you need multiple advent calendars ( just pull out the extra chocolate) so that you can use them to count down to all the important recovery event? Get as much sleep as you need and hopefully your dad will leave you a bit of chocolate and cake for when you feel like eating it!


----------



## Britestar (23 November 2022)

I lost just over a stone after my accident.  Have even managed to keep it off!


----------



## scats (23 November 2022)

Britestar said:



			I lost just over a stone after my accident.  Have even managed to keep it off!
		
Click to expand...

I was so worried that I was going to gain weight but the reality is quite the opposite.  Having to make myself eat really.
I wonder how many calories it takes to mend a few broken bones?


----------



## Izzwall (23 November 2022)

I can relate to your injury journey so much! I got badly injured September last year and every post you write I have my utmost sympathies. It's utter crap! The guilt you feel when everyone around you is having to do everything for you, watching them struggle at times covering your lifestyle (horses) as you sit there feeling useless. Every task taking 50x longer, the tiredness, the hopelessness, I felt it all too! Pressuring the hospital to listen to you!! I'm a laid back person, often too much so with no assertiveness at times and I lost my shit eventually at one of the fracture clinic doctors. I feel awful about it now but I had so many failings on my injury I just lost it. I got my foot crushed bringing in a clients horse. Knew it was broken so drove to hospital (what a muppet), they xrayed it, said nothing wrong and to start walking on it after 24 hrs. Sent me on my way with no crutches or pain relief. 3 days later it was worse, went back to hospital. They wouldn't do anything but at least got pain relief. Foot got even worse so 24 hrs later was back in hospital again where they CT scanned it. Massive break, lisfranc ligament which stabilises the foot snapped off taking the bone with it, needed operating so casted up and fracture clinic 5 days later to plan operation. Turned up at fracture clinic, had a similar consultant to you, completely dismissive, said nothing wrong with foot, cut my cast off and put me in an air boot. Told to come back 4 weeks later to check healing. Next appointment saw different consultant, said it was a major injury, if no improvement in 4 weeks they'll pin it. No improvement in foot so was gearing up for an op, saw dismissive consultant again who said nothing is wrong, ignore the pain and get walking on it. Doesn't want to see me again. Asked him if having an MRI scan may help, he said no and if it did show anything his advice would be the same, ignore the pain and get walking normally. I couldn't work for 7 months and couldn't put a normal shoe on until I hit the 5 month mark. 

Fast forward to today and my foot is a mess, it's deforming, I can't run, can only wear one pair of shoes, riding hurts and can't walk near as much as I did. Got a second opinion few months ago from a top foot surgeon at the hospital, he MRI'd it and basically my foot dislocates when I walk, my navicular joint got pushed to dislocation and now has post traumatic arthritis. Seeing my surgeon this Friday and its looking like my foot will have to be pinned, plated and bone grafted back together. 3 months no weight bearing and having to go through all that again makes me want to cry 😭 if only they listened to me that whenever I walked it felt like my foot was going to callapse!

My main advice is celebrate the little wins! As you heal and you can do a little more each day it really spurs you on! I'll never forget the day I walked one step and when I managed to put fuel in my car all by myself 😁 or doing an entire shopping isle with one crutch! Hang in there! The mental side is sometimes tougher than the physical part.


----------



## scats (23 November 2022)

Izzwall said:



			I can relate to your injury journey so much! I got badly injured September last year and every post you write I have my utmost sympathies. It's utter crap! The guilt you feel when everyone around you is having to do everything for you, watching them struggle at times covering your lifestyle (horses) as you sit there feeling useless. Every task taking 50x longer, the tiredness, the hopelessness, I felt it all too! Pressuring the hospital to listen to you!! I'm a laid back person, often too much so with no assertiveness at times and I lost my shit eventually at one of the fracture clinic doctors. I feel awful about it now but I had so many failings on my injury I just lost it. I got my foot crushed bringing in a clients horse. Knew it was broken so drove to hospital (what a muppet), they xrayed it, said nothing wrong and to start walking on it after 24 hrs. Sent me on my way with no crutches or pain relief. 3 days later it was worse, went back to hospital. They wouldn't do anything but at least got pain relief. Foot got even worse so 24 hrs later was back in hospital again where they CT scanned it. Massive break, lisfranc ligament which stabilises the foot snapped off taking the bone with it, needed operating so casted up and fracture clinic 5 days later to plan operation. Turned up at fracture clinic, had a similar consultant to you, completely dismissive, said nothing wrong with foot, cut my cast off and put me in an air boot. Told to come back 4 weeks later to check healing. Next appointment saw different consultant, said it was a major injury, if no improvement in 4 weeks they'll pin it. No improvement in foot so was gearing up for an op, saw dismissive consultant again who said nothing is wrong, ignore the pain and get walking on it. Doesn't want to see me again. Asked him if having an MRI scan may help, he said no and if it did show anything his advice would be the same, ignore the pain and get walking normally. I couldn't work for 7 months and couldn't put a normal shoe on until I hit the 5 month mark.

Fast forward to today and my foot is a mess, it's deforming, I can't run, can only wear one pair of shoes, riding hurts and can't walk near as much as I did. Got a second opinion few months ago from a top foot surgeon at the hospital, he MRI'd it and basically my foot dislocates when I walk, my navicular joint got pushed to dislocation and now has post traumatic arthritis. Seeing my surgeon this Friday and its looking like my foot will have to be pinned, plated and bone grafted back together. 3 months no weight bearing and having to go through all that again makes me want to cry 😭 if only they listened to me that whenever I walked it felt like my foot was going to callapse!

My main advice is celebrate the little wins! As you heal and you can do a little more each day it really spurs you on! I'll never forget the day I walked one step and when I managed to put fuel in my car all by myself 😁 or doing an entire shopping isle with one crutch! Hang in there! The mental side is sometimes tougher than the physical part.
		
Click to expand...

Your story is absolute shocking. I can’t believe (actually, sadly I can) that you were treated that way and left in that state. I really hate to moan about the NHS but there is so much wrong with it and the failings are really quite horrendous. The more I hear from people, the more horrified I feel.  When you end up in the system for something urgent, it really hits home what a mess the whole thing is. No-one communicates with anyone else, there are some completely arrogant medical professionals out there (but equally some lovely ones) and you are, sadly, just a number in the end of year data sheet.

I hope they are able to fix you properly and that the recovery isn’t too bad x


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2022)

scats said:



			I was so worried that I was going to gain weight but the reality is quite the opposite.  Having to make myself eat really.
I wonder how many calories it takes to mend a few broken bones?
		
Click to expand...

I have read,  up to 6000 a day for bedridden with multiple fractures,  and that certainly fits with every broken bone I've done,  even one metatarsal let me eat as much cake as I wanted for a week.   My broken ulna, broken shoulder blade and double wrist break all gave me licence to eat pretty much unrestricted for weeks.  If you can get your appetite back,  enjoy! .

Good diet advice here I think (and the 6,000 calories mentioned)

https://www.betterbones.com/fractures-and-healing/speed-up-fracture-healing/


----------



## catembi (23 November 2022)

Glad that you've got an appointment to look forward to, Scats, if that's the right word for it!  At least you haven't been forgotten about.  Hopefully the itching that you mentioned on your other post means that it's healing...?  It must be infuriating!

I have got an appt time for my toe surgery - 7.30 am.  It's in London (on Monday), so that will be a 4 am start to do the horses before leaving at 5.20 to catch the train...

I am worried about my ADHD going nuts if I can't exercise!  I am hyperactive & self-medicate with heavy exercise & lots of outdoor work.  If I am going to be immobile on box rest (might not be...fingers crossed...) I will need to break out the ACP...!


----------



## scats (23 November 2022)

catembi said:



			Glad that you've got an appointment to look forward to, Scats, if that's the right word for it!  At least you haven't been forgotten about.  Hopefully the itching that you mentioned on your other post means that it's healing...?  It must be infuriating!

I have got an appt time for my toe surgery - 7.30 am.  It's in London (on Monday), so that will be a 4 am start to do the horses before leaving at 5.20 to catch the train...

I am worried about my ADHD going nuts if I can't exercise!  I am hyperactive & self-medicate with heavy exercise & lots of outdoor work.  If I am going to be immobile on box rest (might not be...fingers crossed...) I will need to break out the ACP...!
		
Click to expand...

The itching is pretty horrific. It seems to come in stages. It calmed down a bit today but it’s ramped up now. I’ve got to be careful where I poke a knitting needle incase I hit the incisions as I’m not entirely sure where they are in there.

Hope all goes well with the op, what are you having done?


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2022)

scats said:



			The itching is pretty horrific. It seems to come in stages. It calmed down a bit today but it’s ramped up now. I’ve got to be careful where I poke a knitting needle incase I hit the incisions as I’m not entirely sure where they are in there.

Hope all goes well with the op, what are you having done?
		
Click to expand...


Can you take antihistamines Scats? That's what they told me to do when a cast itched. 
.


----------



## Amymay (23 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Can you take antihistamines Scats? That's what they told me to do when a cast itched.
.
		
Click to expand...

Your gp should be able to prescribe higher level antihistamines for you.


----------



## catembi (23 November 2022)

I know it's probably not much consolation, but at least you're plated up & mending rather than stuck in the queue for another couple of weeks with broken bones moving about!  So you're ahead of where you would have been, even if it's not much fun.

My little toe on my right foot has always been curled up and it's uncomfortable as it's in the wrong place in shoes so gets pinched & I also never wear shoes that show my toes.  I have now ordered 3 pairs of open toed shoes from ebay!  Not going brilliantly so far - first pair turned up today with 2 x right shoes and no left.  The second pair are stunningly beautiful - but the seller can't find them!  The third pair haven't arrived yet.  All I ever wear are slippers, trainers, wellies & riding boots so I am making up for lost time!


----------



## scats (24 November 2022)

I’ve taken over the counter antihistamine but do you think my doctor would prescribe some just over the phone? Doubt I’ll get an appointment there at the moment, you can be half dead but they still don’t want to see you!


----------



## planete (24 November 2022)

scats said:



			I’ve taken over the counter antihistamine but do you think my doctor would prescribe some just over the phone? Doubt I’ll get an appointment there at the moment, you can be half dead but they still don’t want to see you!
		
Click to expand...

You might.  I got a prescription after a phone appointment, worth trying.


----------



## rabatsa (24 November 2022)

I went and spoke to a pharmacist about antihistamines and he told me i could take a fair bit more of the over the counter ones when needed.


----------



## Bradsmum (24 November 2022)

Izzwall, that is shocking treatment. It is worrying that so often you see different consultants and they each have very differing opinions on what is wrong and the subsequent treatment. Surely our notes should be available to authorised consultants and should be updated with diagnosis and appropriate treatment. How can they differ so much?  Good luck on Friday, hope the op goes ahead and is successful.


----------



## Skib (24 November 2022)

It is not unusual for consultants to disagree. There is often a different approach to risk and to intervention. and to the type and extent of intervention. 
Our daughter is a consultant and progress in any specialty may depend on people exploring different ways of treating people, or leaving things.
That is why the NH allows patients to seek a second opinion.
And then discuss any conflicting advice with their GP.
These are not black and white situations. Our grandson recently broke his leg playing football and had to keep it non load bearing (not touch the ground) and in a cast. It was eventually decided at the main fracture clinic that his leg looked to be healing without surgery. But medics cant always forecast how things will be.  Nor in the long term once back in normal use and he is playing football again.


----------



## scats (24 November 2022)

Another day feeling washed out and looking really quite pale and rough.  I can only assume it’s from lack of exercise/fresh air but I’m pretty much see-through at the moment.  Even my mum commented on how unwell I look and I’ve started scaring myself in the mirror 🤣
I think the plan is to get some fresh air tomorrow and head to a garden centre for a couple of hours.  We have my nans old wheelchair so I can be pushed around in that (I’m wobbly on crutches and very exhausted doing just short hops through the house).
My leg itself feels good though!  It feels far better than the rest of me anyway  🙈 I think my body’s just trying to get over the trauma, surgery, drug reaction etc


----------



## Amymay (24 November 2022)

scats said:



			Another day feeling washed out and looking really quite pale and rough.  I can only assume it’s from lack of exercise/fresh air but I’m pretty much see-through at the moment.  Even my mum commented on how unwell I look and I’ve started scaring myself in the mirror 🤣
I think the plan is to get some fresh air tomorrow and head to a garden centre for a couple of hours.  We have my nans old wheelchair so I can be pushed around in that (I’m wobbly on crutches and very exhausted doing just short hops through the house).
My leg itself feels good though!  It feels far better than the rest of me anyway  🙈 I think my body’s just trying to get over the trauma, surgery, drug reaction etc
		
Click to expand...

Don’t underestimate how much the surgery and its length (let alone your injury) will be impacting your body.  Don’t push yourself too hard, you really do need to allow your system to heal as much as your leg.

Did you manage to get some stronger antihistamines?


----------



## scats (24 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			Don’t underestimate how much the surgery and its length (let alone your injury) will be impacting your body.  Don’t push yourself too hard, you really do need to allow your system to heal as much as your leg.

Did you manage to get some stronger antihistamines?
		
Click to expand...

Yep 👍🏻 At least that’s one thing sorted.  Fingers crossed they work!


----------



## webble (24 November 2022)

Hope you manage to get out and have a lovely day tomorrow. Its forecast dry too finally yay


----------



## catembi (24 November 2022)

Hope you have a good time tomorrow!  Getting out of the house & having a change of scene and some fresh air might be just the thing.  It might help you to feel more 'normal'.


----------



## D66 (24 November 2022)

You need a week to get over just the general anaesthetic.  Enjoy the garden centre and fresh air.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2022)

Agree with others. Just having the GA will have knocked the stuffing out of you. I had an overnight stay in hospital inc a planned GA as an otherwise healthy person of your age for an uneventful varicose vein strip, and the GA left me feeling woozy for days.

Do take it steady, and don't get frustrated if you find even short outings too much for now. You will pick up, given time.


----------



## Trouper (25 November 2022)

As I have mentioned before on this Forum, we have forgotten the art of convalescence - which our forefathers understood much better than we do.    Just because the physios get us up and moving quickly and modern drugs give rapid results, it doesn't negate millenia of evolution to get our complicated bodies to where they are today.

You need to take it slowly.  The accident and the waiting time to get the leg stabilised will have been a serious trauma on your body and will also have taken a toll on you mentally.  If you try to rush the recovery you will only have a set back.   I am sure you are eating sensibly but possibly a multi-vitamin might just top anything you are missing at the moment while your body is using so much energy to heal?

Right - lecture from Aunty Trouper over - hope you have a good day today!!


----------



## Bradsmum (25 November 2022)

Enjoy your day out. I couldn't get out for some time after my accident because we have steps down to the garden and yard.  Managed to edge into the car via our side gate near the house but even negotiating the doorstep was terrifying!  I ended up shuffling out on my bum with my legs out the French doors during the summer just to get some sun. I didnt get out unaided to do horse feeds until  Oct so 3 months after the accident and I'm still not able to walk far without looking like a penguin. I'm afraid you just have to be patient and listen to your body.


----------



## scats (25 November 2022)

I knew the pain and leg stuff wouldn’t bother me, but I am a nightmare when I’m stuck in.  Even as a baby and toddler I had to be out the house for a few hours a day, weather regardless.  Whereas my brother would happily stay in and play, I was like a caged animal 😂


----------



## Skib (25 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			we have forgotten the art of convalescence - which our forefathers understood much better than we do.
		
Click to expand...

The system still exists in France. Not a riding injury but a well known historian who was hospitalised after a heart attack and subsequent operation in Paris,  was released from hospital and sent to a convalescent nursing home for recuperation.


----------



## scats (25 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			As I have mentioned before on this Forum, we have forgotten the art of convalescence - which our forefathers understood much better than we do.    Just because the physios get us up and moving quickly and modern drugs give rapid results, it doesn't negate millenia of evolution to get our complicated bodies to where they are today.

You need to take it slowly.  The accident and the waiting time to get the leg stabilised will have been a serious trauma on your body and will also have taken a toll on you mentally.  If you try to rush the recovery you will only have a set back.   I am sure you are eating sensibly but possibly a multi-vitamin might just top anything you are missing at the moment while your body is using so much energy to heal?

Right - lecture from Aunty Trouper over - hope you have a good day today!!
		
Click to expand...

We definitely live in a society where you’re expected just to carry on!  Most of my customers have been amazing but I did have one yesterday who messaged “I heard about your accident but you are still going to groom my two in December aren’t you?”  🙄


----------



## scats (25 November 2022)

Little trip out today 😀
First stop was to the yard to see the girls. To my great amusement, they both completely ignored me/pretended I didn’t exist. To be fair to them, they’d just had a new strip of grass opened to them this morning. Either that or they thought Polly had finished me off and had clearly made peace with my passing 🤣

Little picture of me being snubbed by the two things that I literally gear my whole life around!
	


Then on to a garden centre with my long suffering Dad (thankfully also my best mate!) and my wheelchair. We laughed the whole time and I managed to avoid crashing into anything when I decided to take control of the chair myself. Nice lunch in the cafe and then a scenic drive home. 
I feel so much better for that!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2022)

Glad you have had a trip out it will help .
Your body has got a lot on it working very hard .


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2022)

scats said:



			We definitely live in a society where you’re expected just to carry on!  Most of my customers have been amazing but I did have one yesterday who messaged “I heard about your accident but you are still going to groom my two in December aren’t you?”  🙄
		
Click to expand...

Focused that’s horsy people .


----------



## SEL (25 November 2022)

scats said:



			Little trip out today 😀
First stop was to the yard to see the girls. To my great amusement, they both completely ignored me/pretended I didn’t exist. To be fair to them, they’d just had a new strip of grass opened to them this morning. Either that or they thought Polly had finished me off and had clearly made peace with my passing 🤣

Little picture of me being snubbed by the two things that I literally gear my whole life around!
	View attachment 103168


Then on to a garden centre with my long suffering Dad (thankfully also my best mate!) and my wheelchair. We laughed the whole time and I managed to avoid crashing into anything when I decided to take control of the chair myself. Nice lunch in the cafe and then a scenic drive home.
I feel so much better for that!
		
Click to expand...

It's so typical - we manage our whole lives around our animals and they're just like 'yeah whatever'! At least you had the sun out and didn't need armbands as well as your crutches. 

And well done on your driving skills


----------



## catembi (25 November 2022)

Great stuff! I was hoping that you’d enjoy your trip out.


----------



## Kunoichi73 (25 November 2022)

Lovely to see you getting out and about!


----------



## YorksG (25 November 2022)

When I was a child our old school GP used to sign sick notes for at least a week if he gave a script for antibiotics. His view was that you needed to help the medication to do its job. Breaks and surgery take a lot of healing.


----------



## Billyandme (25 November 2022)

If its any consolation I was completely unaware of my surroundings for at least 3 days following open reduction a trimalleolar fracture of my ankle 2 years agi.  They kept me in Hosptal for 5 days.  When I was at home I slept on a blow up mattress in the lounge and as our main bathroom is downstairs I could just about get tk the loo.  Admittedly I was 63 years of age when I did this but your body has undergone a huge trauma.  

Within 6 weeks I was mobile with a walking boot but the key to it was private physio.    I was driving 2 months later and although I was horseless due to my accident I am still riding albeit less but I have diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and this affected me far more than the ankle fracture


----------



## scats (25 November 2022)

Billyandme said:



			If its any consolation I was completely unaware of my surroundings for at least 3 days following open reduction a trimalleolar fracture of my ankle 2 years agi.  They kept me in Hosptal for 5 days.  When I was at home I slept on a blow up mattress in the lounge and as our main bathroom is downstairs I could just about get tk the loo.  Admittedly I was 63 years of age when I did this but your body has undergone a huge trauma. 

Within 6 weeks I was mobile with a walking boot but the key to it was private physio.    I was driving 2 months later and although I was horseless due to my accident I am still riding albeit less but I have diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and this affected me far more than the ankle fracture
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx 
I need to remind myself that I’m doing well really, considering everything my body and brain has been through.  I feel so much better tonight from having been out today. I’m definitely a person who needs fresh air and time outside the house.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thank you xx
I need to remind myself that I’m doing well really, considering everything my body and brain has been through.  I feel so much better tonight from having been out today. I’m definitely a person who needs fresh air and time outside the house.
		
Click to expand...

Much as your body needs conventional healthcare, your mind and spirit need nature to heal. Really pleased you had such a great day.


----------



## scats (28 November 2022)

Little update from the one-legged one!  I’ve got my 2 week post-op check on Friday which can’t come quick enough because this cast is rubbing the top of my foot something rotten and I think it might have caused a graze. It’s gone very loose now because the swelling has gone down and I’ve lost muscle, so I think that’s why.

Apart from that I’m doing ok.  Still finding it hard to eat much but I am trying to get at least 2 meals in me a day.  Again, no real pain other than my big dog walked into my foot the other day while it was hanging over the footstool and just ploughed forward to get through the gap between the footstool and coffee table, bending my foot inwards (well, as far as plated and casted foot will bend). Blimey that hurt!  I mean really, really deep intense bone pain hurt. My teacher friends from my old job had come to see me so I just laughed it off and carried on chatting but it throbbed for hours afterwards. I hope to god she didn’t damage anything!

Im off out tomorrow to another garden centre (are you sensing a theme?) with my mum, so I’m looking forward to that.


----------



## Rumtytum (28 November 2022)

Thanks for the update! Very (non) helpful of your dog but so very pet…
Roll on Friday, hopefully it’s mostly the swelling going down and not too much muscle loss, keep stuffing your face (I have to eat when I really don’t want to, can sympathise) and have a lovely time tomorrow with your mum 😊


----------



## scats (28 November 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Thanks for the update! Very (non) helpful of your dog but so very pet…
Roll on Friday, hopefully it’s mostly the swelling going down and not too much muscle loss, keep stuffing your face (I have to eat when I really don’t want to, can sympathise) and have a lovely time tomorrow with your mum 😊
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  😊  We used to always go to the garden centres at Christmas- me, my mum and my Nan.  It was our little tradition.  When Nan died 4 years ago, me and mum kept the tradition up because we felt my Nan would have wanted us to, so I’m certainly not letting a broken bone ruin it this year!
It’s lovely to have something to look forward to doing.  I’m going to try and have something lined up every week to help pass the time as it really does help. I’m ridiculously excited about my hospital appointment on Friday, simply coz it’s a trip out 😂 Oh how sad my life has become!


----------



## SEL (28 November 2022)

scats said:



			Thank you  😊  We used to always go to the garden centres at Christmas- me, my mum and my Nan.  It was our little tradition.  When Nan died 4 years ago, me and mum kept the tradition up because we felt my Nan would have wanted us to, so I’m certainly not letting a broken bone ruin it this year!
It’s lovely to have something to look forward to doing.  I’m going to try and have something lined up every week to help pass the time as it really does help. I’m ridiculously excited about my hospital appointment on Friday, simply coz it’s a trip out 😂 Oh how sad my life has become!
		
Click to expand...

Both our local garden centres have put on great displays this year. When you add in cake it's a very nice tradition!


----------



## scats (29 November 2022)

Second trip out today.  You’ve all come this far on the journey with me so you might as well come the rest of the way!

Went to another garden centre, with my mum this time.  In my faithful wheelchair.  Looked at all the Christmas stuff, had a nice lunch and then looked at more Christmas stuff.
Lovely little ‘village’ display with those lit up houses and things



Leg got a bit achey towards the end of the day because it hadn’t been elevated for a while, but I’ve got it back up again now.

I feel so much more human when I get out the house.  Next trip out- fracture clinic!


----------



## Rumtytum (29 November 2022)

That’s so pretty 🤩. Really pleased you got out again and had a super day!


----------



## catembi (29 November 2022)

Glad you're getting out n about more!  I just PM'd you to see how you're doing.  Should have checked here first!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 November 2022)

I'm glad you are feeling more like yourself, now. I recognise the feeling if excitement at being able to get out of the house to attend fracture clinic, too. My recovery was partially during lockdown, as well


----------



## scats (29 November 2022)

The only slight issue that’s arisen now is my lower back/SI, which I’ve struggled with for years, has decided that now is a fantastic time to go into spasm everytime I’m on my crutches. It must be to do with the angle or way I twist or move.  It spasms that much sometimes that I’m doubled over on my crutches and can’t move. Not terribly helpful, I have to say 🙈
Im having to take a ridiculous amount of painkillers, not for my ankle, but my stupid back 🤣🤣


----------



## Esmae (29 November 2022)

Pleased to hear you are on the mend.  Hope that you progress without further problem.  Great that you can get out and about a bit. It does wonders for your mental well being.


----------



## Trouper (29 November 2022)

scats said:



			The only slight issue that’s arisen now is my lower back/SI, which I’ve struggled with for years, has decided that now is a fantastic time to go into spasm everytime I’m on my crutches. It must be to do with the angle or way I twist or move.  It spasms that much sometimes that I’m doubled over on my crutches and can’t move. Not terribly helpful, I have to say 🙈
Im having to take a ridiculous amount of painkillers, not for my ankle, but my stupid back 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Your body has been through a hell of a lot - not just the leg - and the muscle/fascia tensions must be all over the place.  Is there any way you could get an appointment with a physio/masseur to release some of this tension now you are more mobile?  Releasing any of the tension may enable you to move more freely now.
We would do it for our horses.


----------



## ycbm (29 November 2022)

scats said:



			Second trip out today.  You’ve all come this far on the journey with me so you might as well come the rest of the way!

Went to another garden centre, with my mum this time.  In my faithful wheelchair.  Looked at all the Christmas stuff, had a nice lunch and then looked at more Christmas stuff.
Lovely little ‘village’ display with those lit up houses and things
View attachment 103356


Leg got a bit achey towards the end of the day because it hadn’t been elevated for a while, but I’ve got it back up again now.

I feel so much more human when I get out the house.  Next trip out- fracture clinic!
		
Click to expand...


Keep it coming,  we're all rooting for you and it's strangely compelling reading 😁


----------



## scats (29 November 2022)

Trouper said:



			Your body has been through a hell of a lot - not just the leg - and the muscle/fascia tensions must be all over the place.  Is there any way you could get an appointment with a physio/masseur to release some of this tension now you are more mobile?  Releasing any of the tension may enable you to move more freely now.
We would do it for our horses.

Click to expand...

That’s a really good idea actually!  I might have a ring around tomorrow.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 November 2022)

I'd hoped that you had already been offered physio by the NHS - you are bound to be on the wonk after all you've been through. A good physio would also help with how best to manage getting about with your cast and crutches.

You might have to go private, but it would be well worth it.


----------



## scats (30 November 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'd hoped that you had already been offered physio by the NHS - you are bound to be on the wonk after all you've been through. A good physio would also help with how best to manage getting about with your cast and crutches.

You might have to go private, but it would be well worth it.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering this.  I assume they don’t trigger the physio part until I’m weight bearing again.  I did see a physio in hospital but that was really just to check I can get up and down stairs (as soon as I got home I reverted to the bum shuffle- far safer!). 
I would go private but unfortunately my dreadful rookie mistake of not having personal injury on my insurance means I have no income at all now.
Fortunately I have savings in my help to buy ISA that I am sadly going to have to dip into, but I’m trying to keep that to an absolute minimum


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2022)

I wouldn't assume that physio will automatically be triggered at all.  It wasn't for my wrist,  and I broke both bones,  one into the joint,  and my hand was hanging off. Scream and shout if you don't get offered it Scats, it makes all the difference.  
.


----------



## Fransurrey (30 November 2022)

scats said:



			I was wondering this.  I assume they don’t trigger the physio part until I’m weight bearing again.  I did see a physio in hospital but that was really just to check I can get up and down stairs (as soon as I got home I reverted to the bum shuffle- far safer!).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's offered routinely, now. My mum had a serious leg break nearly two years ago and was never offered physio, despite major surgery on it and not being weight bearing for nearly 6 months. She had to specifically request it and is still on the list waiting (which probably answers the question as to why it's not offered at the outset - no bloody point!). Agree with physio suggestion. Also when I was laid up (pelvis injury) and had the same issue, I took a low dose of diazepam, which helped a lot.


----------



## Fraggle2 (30 November 2022)

Have a look and see if your local NHS physio is self referral.  As down here in the south it is.  You have to fill all the forms etc yourself. If you can speak to your gp they should send you the forms.


----------



## scats (30 November 2022)

They told me on surgery day that I’d need physio to walk again and that they were going to arrange it for this side of the water (I’m under Liverpool for my break as they take major traumas to Aintree) but having been told so many different things at every appointment, I will push for this and make sure it’s happening.

This current cast is quite loose now so I’m able to flex my ankle joint up and down a bit.  Have tentatively tried sideways movement but that’s a bit of a no-go because of the pain in my tib and joint. 
I felt and heard a very strange ‘ping’ last night when I moved my leg in bed.  Hoping it was just a nerve firing and not a screw breaking!


----------



## Muddy unicorn (30 November 2022)

I did get offered physio after breaking 5 vertebrae and 4 ribs recently but unfortunately the appointment was for the day we were moving house.  My file was supposed to be being transferred over to our local hospital but I’ve not heard anything from them so far 🤷‍♀️.  I decided to get some sessions with a private physio as in my experience the quicker you start physio, the better the results.


----------



## scats (30 November 2022)

I did a bit of Christmas shopping online and couldn’t resist getting myself a present….
Lanky cat!



And Oakley meeting Lanky cat


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2022)

scats said:



			The only slight issue that’s arisen now is my lower back/SI, which I’ve struggled with for years, has decided that now is a fantastic time to go into spasm everytime I’m on my crutches. It must be to do with the angle or way I twist or move.  It spasms that much sometimes that I’m doubled over on my crutches and can’t move. Not terribly helpful, I have to say 🙈
Im having to take a ridiculous amount of painkillers, not for my ankle, but my stupid back 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


Can you speak to the physio who showed you how to use the crutches? You might need to ring the ward. You might find that heat patches work on your back muscles, I do.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2022)

scats said:



			I did a bit of Christmas shopping online and couldn’t resist getting myself a present….
Lanky cat!
View attachment 103385


And Oakley meeting Lanky cat
View attachment 103386

Click to expand...

You have the strangest taste in cuddly toys 🤣  How's the Orang?
.


----------



## twiggy2 (30 November 2022)

not sure how i feel about lanky cat but I dont think its positive


----------



## scats (30 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			You have the strangest taste in cuddly toys 🤣  How's the Orang?
.
		
Click to expand...

Orang is doing well! She’s sat across the room from me now 🥰😂



twiggy2 said:



			not sure how i feel about lanky cat but I dont think its positive
		
Click to expand...

Ah lanky is gorgeous, he reminds me of a witches cat!  I saw him a while back but refrained from adding him to my basket, but this week I decided I needed cheering up 😂


----------



## scats (30 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Can you speak to the physio who showed you how to use the crutches? You might need to ring the ward. You might find that heat patches work on your back muscles, I do.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a physio attached to the fracture clinic I’m at on Friday so I will see if I can speak to someone about it. 

Already had my next appointment through! 30th December, exactly 4 weeks from this Friday. Hopefully that’s the day I get my cast off and go into a boot 😎


----------



## Bradsmum (30 November 2022)

I hope you do get a boot.  My stupid consultant told me to just start walking when my cast was finally removed!!!  Absolutely impossible when foot and ankle were still swollen and I could not flex my foot. I then gave it a couple of weeks to see if swelling would go down but it didn't so phoned GP.  She told me to do a self referral to physio dept. Best thing I did. Physio was cross that hospital hadn't referred me but I've had 4 sessions now since end of Sept and at long last am feeling the benefit though still not walking comfortably.


----------



## Britestar (1 December 2022)

Remedial massage was a god send for me. I walked (hobbled) in and she asked me if I was standing straight. To which I confidently said yes.

She then stood me straight and I felt like I was a V shape!

I went every 4 weeks for about 6 months then every 6 weeks.  After about 7 months I felt confident enough to go back to the osteopath. I've been to him a few times,  but last time we hit a bit of an issue ( me swearing at him when he barely touched m, and I'm back seeing a consultant to try and sort long term issues.

Defo go for massage, as your body is over compensating so much.


----------



## catembi (2 December 2022)

Hope you got on okay at the fracture clinic, Scats


----------



## scats (2 December 2022)

Finally saw the war wounds and the x-ray from surgery!  Had my stitches out- 17 altogether I think.  Stung a bit but all good.  Nurse went and checked with the doctor who was in that day because my surgery notes said another 4 weeks in cast, whereas normally people go into a boot at this stage, but due to the fact that the inner one is also plated and not just pinned, he said I need to be completely non-weight bearing and the leg needs to be held in place.  Bit disappointed because a woman in the waiting room had convinced me I’d go into a boot then, but hey-ho, just following the original plan I suppose.

So onto the cast room.  Unfortunately I just had to have a white cast as they don’t seem to do colours there.  I’d been planning a festive red 😂 They needed to get my foot basically at 90degrees to my leg but it really didn’t want to and was basically stuck.  They pushed and pushed it which was a bit painful because it just wouldn’t budge at all 🙈.  Eventually they got it fairly straight anyway by sticking my foot on the blokes chest and him leaning on it.

If you don’t like scars/stitches, please don’t scroll down.  X-ray taken in surgery also added 
Apologies for my hairy leg 😩😂





Last warning…


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2022)

You look like a hardware store 😁
.


----------



## Rumtytum (2 December 2022)

😳😳😳
It is a very neat job!


----------



## Titchy Pony (2 December 2022)

Ouch! Your poor leg. But those stitches look really neat. Hopefully you know a few artists who can liven up your plain white cast for the festive season. Take care of yourself.


----------



## rara007 (2 December 2022)

Very neat!


----------



## Esmae (2 December 2022)

Oh Lord love!  That will take a bit of mending.  At least you are on the mend though.  Just keep on keeping on and take care of yourself.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2022)

Oof, you did do a proper job, didn't you. But that's great to see a nice healthy pink looking foot now pointing in the the correct direction 👍👏.


----------



## scats (2 December 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oof, you did do a proper job, didn't you. But that's great to see a nice healthy pink looking foot now pointing in the the correct direction 👍👏.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the last time I saw it, it wasn’t looking very well 🤣


----------



## NinjaPony (2 December 2022)

Blimey that’s a lot of hardware! They’ve done a very neat job and it’s good to hear you are onto the next phase of recovery. Time to get creative with the new white cast!


----------



## Honey08 (2 December 2022)

Some of these surgeons can’t half sew well! That’s a great job.  Did you ask about physio?  I’d have thought it was a bit early for much yet, while it’s still needing to be in a cast.


----------



## scats (2 December 2022)

Physio will begin as soon as I go into a boot, so hopefully 30th December at my next appointment. I’ve definitely realised how important physio is going to be though because that ankle was stuck solid.  Even them pushing and leaning on it, it wouldn’t budge.  Hope I’m not stuck like that forever 😂🙈


----------



## misst (2 December 2022)

That all looks good  hopefully this is the end of the first stage and in January you'll be moving positively forwards


----------



## scats (2 December 2022)

Oh and that bit that I could feel on the inner ankle bone thats been rubbing is actually the bottom of that fib plate.  When my ankle is flexed you can see it poking under the skin.  It’s still rubbing now even in this cast 🙄.
Annoyingly I thought it was the cast and would go away but sadly not. Think that’s going to be my new not-so-wanted constant companion!


----------



## Sealine (2 December 2022)

Lanky cat is a bit scary!

Something else to think about for the future is maybe joining a gym with a pool.  When I had my cast off after a straight forward patella fracture I couldn't bend my knee at all. My physio recommended joining a gym where I could do exercises in the pool and the steam room as well as use the gym equipment for strengthening work. I was determined to be able to get my heel on my bum but it took quite a while to achieve it.


----------



## tda (2 December 2022)

scats said:



			Oh and that bit that I could feel on the inner ankle bone thats been rubbing is actually the bottom of that fib plate.  When my ankle is flexed you can see it poking under the skin.  It’s still rubbing now even in this cast 🙄.
Annoyingly I thought it was the cast and would go away but sadly not. Think that’s going to be my new not-so-wanted constant companion!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo that's making me feel a bit wierd 🤐😮 but looks neat so positive healing vibes to you


----------



## catembi (2 December 2022)

That sounds positive overall, and you're so much further on than you were two weeks ago!  Well done - hang in there!  The next four weeks will pass in no time!


----------



## Bradsmum (3 December 2022)

The leaning on foot to get it at 90 degrees sounds uncomfortably familiar. I understand why they do it but they must realise that when a foot/ankle is that swollen it's not going to bend. Just take it easy, your still mending. I haven't got copies of my x-Ray's but managed a few photos when the first cast was removed.  Was a bit worried how raised the scars looked but pleased to say they went down and looking good. As I say rest up.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 December 2022)

At least now everything is going in the right direction!

You could always wrap the white cast in red Vetwrap to brighten it up!


----------



## nagblagger (3 December 2022)

[QUOTE="PearlsaCarolsinger, You could always wrap the white cast in red Vetwrap to brighten it up![/QUOTE]
or you could draw a Father Christmas face on it, your foot as his beard red vetwrap for his hat.


----------



## cauda equina (3 December 2022)

Or paint it like a candy cane, it's roughly the right shape


----------



## scats (3 December 2022)

I’m definitely going to festive it up for Christmas.  I’m thinking some of those little battery fairy lights wrapped around it 😂


----------



## chaps89 (3 December 2022)

I love that after all you’ve gone through you felt the need to apologise for hairy legs 😂 
I’ve read this thread from the start and cannot believe what a trooper you are.


----------



## suebou (3 December 2022)

That’s a truly admirable effort Scats! Long slow recovery forecast but you’ll get there.😁


----------



## scats (3 December 2022)

chaps89 said:



			I love that after all you’ve gone through you felt the need to apologise for hairy legs 😂
I’ve read this thread from the start and cannot believe what a trooper you are.
		
Click to expand...

I thought they’d be long enough to plait by now 🤣


----------



## ycbm (3 December 2022)

scats said:



			I’m definitely going to festive it up for Christmas.  I’m thinking some of those little battery fairy lights wrapped around it 😂
		
Click to expand...

We'll need a picture! 
.


----------



## webble (3 December 2022)

Wow sounds like you have done a tour of garden centres. Great to see you're on such good spirits.

Not sure how busy she is but Naomi Wright is lovely and does house visits for physio as well as having a clinic and doing horses


----------



## scats (5 December 2022)

26 days since the accident!  And 25 days to go til I have the cast off, so I’m kind of at the half way point.

Leg is feeling ok, I can still feel the plate in the fib, but I think I’ll get used to that.  Other weird feelings I get are electric shock-like zaps.  It feels almost identical to the kind of shock you get off an electric fence, and it tends to be right over the breaks/incisions so I’m guessing it’s nerves fixing or firing up?  Weirdly I oddly enjoy them (but if you came at me with an electric fence, I wouldn’t enjoy that 🤣)

This week I’ve got a few things planned.  Yesterday I hobbled over the road to my second family for the afternoon.  Today I am going to see my 3-month old niece, tomorrow we’ve got friends coming round, Wednesday we are doing another garden centre trip and Friday me and mum are babysitting niece while SIL gets her hair done.  Next weekend I’m back over at my second family’s for a little celebration of one of the kids 3rd birthdays.  Lots of things to keep me busy so that hopefully the next few weeks go quickly.

Im also forcing my animals to have photos with me 😂


----------



## Annagain (5 December 2022)

It's good that you're getting out and about to keep your spirits up. Things are only going to get better from here on in.


----------



## catembi (5 December 2022)

Yay, great update!  The time will soon pass!

I have 17 days to go til my dressing change, so I'm another one on a countdown.  I got to dispense with the lovely compression stocking on my other leg last night, so that was a nice milestone.

Onwards & upwards!


----------



## Supertrooper (5 December 2022)

scats said:



			26 days since the accident!  And 25 days to go til I have the cast off, so I’m kind of at the half way point.

Leg is feeling ok, I can still feel the plate in the fib, but I think I’ll get used to that.  Other weird feelings I get are electric shock-like zaps.  It feels almost identical to the kind of shock you get off an electric fence, and it tends to be right over the breaks/incisions so I’m guessing it’s nerves fixing or firing up?  Weirdly I oddly enjoy them (but if you came at me with an electric fence, I wouldn’t enjoy that 🤣)

This week I’ve got a few things planned.  Yesterday I hobbled over the road to my second family for the afternoon.  Today I am going to see my 3-month old niece, tomorrow we’ve got friends coming round, Wednesday we are doing another garden centre trip and Friday me and mum are babysitting niece while SIL gets her hair done.  Next weekend I’m back over at my second family’s for a little celebration of one of the kids 3rd birthdays.  Lots of things to keep me busy so that hopefully the next few weeks go quickly.

Im also forcing my animals to have photos with me 😂
View attachment 103622

Click to expand...

So so pleased you are doing well and have got lots planned ❤️❤️


----------



## Kunoichi73 (5 December 2022)

Really glad to hear you're getting out and about more. I can't believe it's been 26 days already!


----------



## scats (5 December 2022)

We popped in this evening to see the horses and the cat, who are being well looked after by my friends.  Polly gave me lots of kisses, think it was an apology 😂


----------



## scats (6 December 2022)

Kunoichi73 said:



			Really glad to hear you're getting out and about more. I can't believe it's been 26 days already!
		
Click to expand...

Its gone fast but at the same time it’s gone slow.  I keep thinking that after this week there’s only 2 more full weeks and then the Friday of the following week I get the cast off.  For the first time ever I want Christmas over with, which is unheard of!  I dream of lying in a hot bath with both legs submerged.  I’m definitely not taking little luxuries for granted again after this!  The ability to walk and drive where I want, have a hot bath, carry a cup of tea to a different room… 

I know the hard work will start when physio begins and I have no doubt there will be a lot of ups and downs along the way, but that will feel like such progress from where I am now.


----------



## scats (7 December 2022)

Another garden centre trip today (I’m becoming obsessed!).  Had a look at all the festive things and a nice scone and a side of chips in the cafe.
Yesterday I knelt on the knee of the bad leg while on my bed, to open the transom window.  I don’t think that was a good idea as I did feel a bit of a twinge, but hopefully no damage done, just a reminder not to try anything too gymnastic at the moment.
Itching was bad last night. I’m afraid the knitting needle was poked down there a lot..!
Cast feels ever so slightly looser than it did so I have a bit of movement in there occasionally.  Side to side hurts whereas dorsiflexion just feels stiff.  I get hilarious twitches that I can’t control and my leg jumps. A bit like that thing your body does occasionally just before you fall asleep.  The cat was very alarmed when it did it last night right next to her! 🤣

Feeling very glad I can get fluffy socks over my cast in this weather!



This is mentally still such a challenge for me.  Not once I have felt remotely bothered by the pain, but losing my independence smacked me right in the chops and that will forever be my fear now.    Sobering really.


----------



## luckyoldme (7 December 2022)

scats said:



			Another garden centre trip today (I’m becoming obsessed!).  Had a look at all the festive things and a nice scone and a side of chips in the cafe.
Yesterday I knelt on the knee of the bad leg while on my bed, to open the transom window.  I don’t think that was a good idea as I did feel a bit of a twinge, but hopefully no damage done, just a reminder not to try anything too gymnastic at the moment.
Itching was bad last night. I’m afraid the knitting needle was poked down there a lot..!
Cast feels ever so slightly looser than it did so I have a bit of movement in there occasionally.  Side to side hurts whereas dorsiflexion just feels stiff.  I get hilarious twitches that I can’t control and my leg jumps. A bit like that thing your body does occasionally just before you fall asleep.  The cat was very alarmed when it did it last night right next to her! 🤣

Feeling very glad I can get fluffy socks over my cast in this weather!
View attachment 103749


This is mentally still such a challenge for me.  Not once I have felt remotely bothered by the pain, but losing my independence smacked me right in the chops and that will forever be my fear now.    Sobering really.
		
Click to expand...

The independence thing really got to me too.
Hubby was working away so I was on my own Monday to Friday, if it had been any longer I would have invested in one of those knee walker things..I was sorely tempted but paltry sick pay put a stop to that idea!
Being grounded made me think a lot about getting older, as you say it's a real eye opener.


----------



## luckyoldme (7 December 2022)

Look at that!
I really did want one of these!


----------



## scats (7 December 2022)

luckyauldme said:



View attachment 103758

Look at that!
I really did want one of these!
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure how safe I’d be on that 🤣


----------



## catembi (7 December 2022)

Glad you've managed to get out n about.  Every day ticked off is another one towards getting the cast off and another day of your body cracking on with the healing.

Two weeks tomo to my dressing change.  I am sick of having a (literally) bloody bandage on my foot.  I really wish I could have had it changed for a clean one.


----------



## scats (8 December 2022)

catembi said:



			Glad you've managed to get out n about.  Every day ticked off is another one towards getting the cast off and another day of your body cracking on with the healing.

Two weeks tomo to my dressing change.  I am sick of having a (literally) bloody bandage on my foot.  I really wish I could have had it changed for a clean one.
		
Click to expand...

That must be horrible having a dirty bandage.  You’d think you could have it changed at the mid-way point wouldn’t you? 
Three weeks tomorrow for me!  I’m already dreaming about my first tentative steps.  And the first proper wash of my leg is going to be heaven!


----------



## catembi (8 December 2022)

Oh yes, I can't wait to have a shower without the plastic protective waterproof bag on my foot!  To be fair, it's been really good as in it has kept my foot 100% dry while showering.  I didn't trust it the first time I used it as when you're standing in warm water, it's v hard to tell if it's getting inside.


----------



## scats (8 December 2022)

catembi said:



			Oh yes, I can't wait to have a shower without the plastic protective waterproof bag on my foot!  To be fair, it's been really good as in it has kept my foot 100% dry while showering.  I didn't trust it the first time I used it as when you're standing in warm water, it's v hard to tell if it's getting inside.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one but I’m struggling to get my cast through the hole, so I’m still wrapping it in a towel and keeping that leg out of the tub.  I’m able to shower sitting down (shower over bath) and I wash that leg up to my knee and then just baby wipe the rest of that limb as best I can.  I’m amazed it doesn’t smell yet!  Even my toes are clean, albeit the skin is a bit dry.  I suppose my toes are getting a lot of air and I’ve never suffered from smelly feet anyway.
I normally love a bath in the winter though, so I can’t wait for my first one.  It’s going to be heaven!

How’s your pain levels with your foot?


----------



## catembi (8 December 2022)

Pain levels have been fine throughout.  I didn't bother with anything for the first week & just had a couple of paracetamol and ibuprofen earlier this week as it went a bit stiff.  The main issue now is keeping it elevated when not in use!  It still doesn't like being down for long.

How are you getting on?  More comfortable yet?

I can't wait to wear my totally impractical shoe collection!  I now have several pairs of v v high strappy platforms courtesy of eBay.  Might be joining you on the pinned ankle bench if I'm not careful!


----------



## scats (8 December 2022)

catembi said:



			Pain levels have been fine throughout.  I didn't bother with anything for the first week & just had a couple of paracetamol and ibuprofen earlier this week as it went a bit stiff.  The main issue now is keeping it elevated when not in use!  It still doesn't like being down for long.

How are you getting on?  More comfortable yet?

I can't wait to wear my totally impractical shoe collection!  I now have several pairs of v v high strappy platforms courtesy of eBay.  Might be joining you on the pinned ankle bench if I'm not careful!
		
Click to expand...

My pain levels are fine really.  I get twinges of nerve pain and I still feel the fib plate under my skin, which rubs quite a bit, but apart from that I’ve had very little pain from it. 
I quite enjoy the very occasional twinge I get, it’s like “oh, somethings happening!” but then it’s gone again.  
The worse pain I’ve had all through this has been the stupid headache that’s been coming and going since surgery day 😂

I long to put shoes on again!  When I visited the farm the other day, I saw my poor mangled boot that was cut off in the ambulance 🤣🤣


----------



## Fjord (8 December 2022)

Great to hear you are improving Scats! Getting out must make a big difference, it's horrible being stuck inside. How's lanky cat settling in? 😊


----------



## scats (13 December 2022)

Well the physio department are on the ball!
I got a phone call yesterday asking me to attend a physio appointment this Thursday.  They were a bit shocked when they found out I’m still in my cast!  Told them the cast is due off on the 30th so they are going to reschedule me for the first or second week in Jan.  

Physio going to be at my local hospital, so I don’t have to keep going over to Aintree.  



Fjord said:



			Great to hear you are improving Scats! Getting out must make a big difference, it's horrible being stuck inside. How's lanky cat settling in? 😊
		
Click to expand...

Lanky cat is fabulous 😁 He’s got a lovely velvety coat that is very relaxing to stroke!


----------



## catembi (13 December 2022)

17 days to go for you!  That's only two and a bit weeks!  And Christmas in between to distract you.  You're getting there.

That's great news re the physio.


----------



## scats (16 December 2022)

Two weeks to go! 
I’ve been stuck in quite a bit this week because of the weather. I decided that icy conditions and crutches are not a good combination!
Wednesday, however, I did make it to my hair appointment and went back to a lighter blonde to cheer myself up.  Amused everyone in the salon with my gory broken ankle story 😂
Yesterday the parental unit were going to Costco for some stuff for Christmas so I tagged along in the chariot.  Managed to wheel myself to the freebie stations and enjoyed some sticky toffee pud, hotdog and chocolate cake with cream.  On the way home we called into a garden centre for a bite to eat and a drink.
The day was slightly dampened by witnessing a man being given CPR in the entrance, a sight that I still can’t get out of my head.  The ambulance arrived just as we were getting in the car.  I so hope he made it 😞

My cast is feeling loose and given how snug it was, I have clearly lost a lot of muscle in that leg.  I’ve only got quite skinny legs anyway, so I’ll look like a sparrow when this comes off.  Appointment for first physio is through for the 6th jan and my customer who works as a physio at the fracture clinic messaged to tell me to make sure I am seen by a physio there on the cast removal day, as they’ll give me things to go in that first week in preparation for the first official physio session.

I have been doing my own bit of physio/prep.  When hopping around the house on my crutches, I am doing the ‘walking’ action with the casted leg, but without any weight on it.  So I put heel down, then foot, then lift off the toe, so I move my foot as if I was going to walk, but I don’t put any weight on it.  I can do this no problem now and I’m hoping it will help a bit when the boot goes on because I’m already training those structures in how it’s going to feel.


----------



## catembi (16 December 2022)

I’m really glad that you’re able to do some normal activities! And mobilising a bit more. Only two weeks and then the worst will be over! Agree that ice and crutches are probably not good. Having your hair done has hopefully perked you up. 

I am starting to abandon my surgical shoe as it no longer makes much difference. I also investigated my uncomfortable bandage. There is some blue roll under it which had rolled over and made a nice blood encrusted lip, so I snipped it off with my embroidery scissors. It felt like bra underwiring digging into the top of my foot with every step. Then put an elastoplast cushion under that bit of the bandage. Sooo much better not to have the rubbing!

I have attached a photo of my countdown board! You are only a week and a day behind me!


----------



## scats (16 December 2022)

catembi said:



			I’m really glad that you’re able to do some normal activities! And mobilising a bit more. Only two weeks and then the worst will be over! Agree that ice and crutches are probably not good. Having your hair done has hopefully perked you up.

I am starting to abandon my surgical shoe as it no longer makes much difference. I also investigated my uncomfortable bandage. There is some blue roll under it which had rolled over and made a nice blood encrusted lip, so I snipped it off with my embroidery scissors. It felt like bra underwiring digging into the top of my foot with every step. Then put an elastoplast cushion under that bit of the bandage. Sooo much better not to have the rubbing!

I have attached a photo of my countdown board! You are only a week and a day behind me!
		
Click to expand...

I keep thinking that there’s only 1 more proper week left really, coz Christmas week will fly by 😁 I’ve been on my computer all afternoon, with my leg down for a few hours, so it’s swollen up massively.  I can tell because it suddenly feels my foot is trying to burst out of it it feels that tight.  I’ve just pottered downstairs to put it up on the sofa!


----------



## scats (18 December 2022)

My Dad and I were on bring-in duties this afternoon, as my friends were having an afternoon out.  It was lovely to see the girls and spend some time with them, but my god it was cold!
Dad did all the running round and I just pottered about.  Friends had done everything in the morning so all we had to do was bring in and feed.
Millie is starting to miss me, after being a big nonchalant at first.  She’s not an affect pony in the stable but she stood at the door and let me give her lots of kisses and cuddles, which she normally hates!  Then she chewed my crutches 😂
Polly was her usual cheeky self, she was very interested in my poor foot (checking out her handy work!) and when I sat opposite her, she reached over and nibbled the sock!  Also had a lovely cuddle with the cat.


----------



## catembi (18 December 2022)

Lovely to see you back with your babies where you belong!  Not much longer now!  Tomorrow, I'll be on 3 days & you'll be on 11...nearly down to single figures!  And you might get out of your cast altogether while I suspect that I'll get another bandage of some description & still have to shower with that surgical plastic bag thing on my foot.

You're nearly there!  Christmas will fly by and then by the NY you'll be freeeeeeeeee...!


----------



## scats (18 December 2022)

catembi said:



			Lovely to see you back with your babies where you belong!  Not much longer now!  Tomorrow, I'll be on 3 days & you'll be on 11...nearly down to single figures!  And you might get out of your cast altogether while I suspect that I'll get another bandage of some description & still have to shower with that surgical plastic bag thing on my foot.

You're nearly there!  Christmas will fly by and then by the NY you'll be freeeeeeeeee...!
		
Click to expand...

I love your countdown board 😂
I am so excited about my first bath!  Showers are lovely, but sometimes you just want a nice hot bath.  I’m trying to not get too excited because in my ridiculously positive mind, I’m going to get that boot on and be walking out of that clinic, but I know that’s not the reality.  I have been preparing though, and the last few days I’ve started putting a tiny bit of weight through it (I know, I know). To be honest, if I thought the cast would take it, I’d be doing a bit more.  I feel it’s ready for it.


----------



## catembi (18 December 2022)

Yeah, I've been up to stuff that I shouldn't as well!  I have ditched the surgical shoe while in the house as it has stopped making any difference whatsoever.  I've been in wellies outside for ages as they felt fine from the beginning.  I have very carefully tried on my various new stupidly high shoes (didn't try walking in them!) & my toe is now the right shape to fit into them.  I tried running on the treadmill a couple of times wearing a trainer, but it still doesn't like being squeezed sideways so I've gone back to the surgical shoe for running.  I ordered some new trainers as my existing t'mill trainers are worn to holes, so I'll see if they have a bit more room.  It's the little things...!


----------



## scats (29 December 2022)

Tomorrow is the big day!  If all goes well, I’ll be getting a boot and the go ahead to do a bit of weight bearing.  
Its 6 weeks today since I had surgery and 7 weeks since my accident.  It’s been a looooong time.

Bets on how long my leg hair is? 🤣🤣


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2022)

Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## catembi (29 December 2022)

Yay, I have been mentally doing your countdown for you! You might be freeeeee in time for the weekend! Please do an update tomorrow! Everything crossed for a great result!


----------



## Marnie (29 December 2022)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Rumtytum (29 December 2022)

🤞🤞🤞 🍀 🍀🍀 and I’d guess at least half an inch 😀


----------



## luckyoldme (30 December 2022)

Good luck today!


----------



## View (30 December 2022)

Hope things continue on track for you today


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 December 2022)

Yayyyy… today is the day!!!!
Hope all goes well 😬


----------



## GoldenWillow (30 December 2022)

Good luck today, hope all goes well.


----------



## catembi (30 December 2022)

Good luck! Hope it’s healed really well and that you’re allowed to walk. And that you can have a lovely shower later to celebrate! 😄


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2022)

Hope it all goes well today , now the fun part starts the end will be in sight .

Our woes continue , my collar bone is sore and cuts down what you can do a lot .
MrGs has had a fall ( he has limited control of his legs because of the nerve damage )and it all went wrong coming down a couple of steps and he fell breaking a rib and getting a spectacular black eye .
Hes now in a terrible plight .


----------



## rabatsa (30 December 2022)

Good luck and hoping that you are plaster cast free afterwards.


----------



## cauda equina (30 December 2022)

Goodness GS that sounds grim
I hope you've got some able-bodied help to call upon?


----------



## Red-1 (30 December 2022)

Good luck and, from experience, don't be disheartened if you come out less able than before the cast is off. It will soon strengthen.

Wishing you both well also GS.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2022)

cauda equina said:



			Goodness GS that sounds grim
I hope you've got some able-bodied help to call upon?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it’s going to be a long haul and I don’t want to impose especially at this time of year .
It’s really bad timing from me not the best timing for a silly slip in the ice , the not driving is the worse problem .
I have sort loosened the kept warm with logs system and turned the heating on it will cost an extra tank of oil but MrGS was cold and miserable and I have to carry the logs one at a time .


----------



## Hannahgb (30 December 2022)

Good luck for today

Healing vibes for you both GS


----------



## scats (30 December 2022)

Thanks everyone! Appointment is at 10.40 so I’m up, showered and just had breakfast.
Feels like it’s been a long time, but also feels like it was just last week.  Strange how time can feel so different.  Looking forward to getting my leg back, but I hate that weird feeling when a cast comes off that your limb doesn’t belong to you 😂

Sending speedy healing vibes GS- what is the plan with your collarbone? Is it just sling and rest?  Best wishes to MrGS too, you must look like a right pair at the moment.


----------



## catembi (30 December 2022)

I know what you mean, Scats. I felt like that with my toe. I didn’t really want to touch it or even look at it to start with. It soon wears off! 😄


----------



## Kunoichi73 (30 December 2022)

Good luck Scats. 

GS, sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2022)

scats said:



			Thanks everyone! Appointment is at 10.40 so I’m up, showered and just had breakfast.
Feels like it’s been a long time, but also feels like it was just last week.  Strange how time can feel so different.  Looking forward to getting my leg back, but I hate that weird feeling when a cast comes off that your limb doesn’t belong to you 😂

Sending speedy healing vibes GS- what is the plan with your collarbone? Is it just sling and rest?  Best wishes to MrGS too, you must look like a right pair at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s sling and rest until the ninth when they will assess and decide if they need to intervene . Finders crossed they don’t because my doctor on demand ( brother ) says mending a clavicle / sternum break is a diffcult job to get right .
So it’s one handed everything .
We are a right pair and might need to buy some help but there’s no point in trying to sort anything until after the new year .
I think you will find the lighter Pot on your leg much nicer and I hope you will be able to lie still for periods without it .My leg was in a long brace and I could undo it and lie sitting in bed after ten weeks it was bliss .


----------



## atropa (30 December 2022)

Good luck for today Scats, hope everything goes well! 

Gs that sounds horrendous for you and your poor hubby, I hope you are both getting by okay and heal up soon!


----------



## OldNag (30 December 2022)

Good luck for today,  Scats.


----------



## scats (30 December 2022)

What a long day!  Cast off and sent for a standing x-ray.  I’m glad I’d been doing a bit of weight bearing coz I had no problem with this, as they asked me to bear weight through it for the x-ray.  Then I saw my lovely surgeon who was pleased with how it’s looking.  He said everything is in place and the metal work is secure, but we aren’t out of the woods yet.  The injury was complex and will need careful monitoring, but he tested my range of movement and was impressed.

 I then got sent to have a vacocast, which is a boot that you get given a pump for which vacuums the air out to tighten around your leg.  I have to wear this for the next 6 weeks, weight bearing as tolerated with 2 crutches, then to 1.  If I can manage without crutches in the house after a week, that’s fine, but I must keep a crutch with me when I’m out. 
Saw physio who checked my movement and gave me some exercises to do until my first proper physio next Friday.  I’ll have physio for the next 4-6 weeks and then back to clinic for another X-ray in about 4 weeks to check things are starting to knit.  No riding for at least another 2 months, which wasn’t what I wanted to hear

Ankle is swollen and still bruised, particularly on the inside.  Incisions looks amazing!
Just got home and washed my leg and it was heaven.  Pics of todays X-rays, boot, ankle and skinny leg!


----------



## wren123 (30 December 2022)

Oh my gosh your poor ankle.
That all sounds good though, everything is healing as it should, really pleased for you.


----------



## bonny (30 December 2022)

Sounds like it’s all good news even if you still have a long road ahead. That’s some impressive bruising you’ve got but I imagine you are very relieved to see your leg again after getting the cast off. Will you have any of the metalwork removed or does it stay in place now ?


----------



## meleeka (30 December 2022)

You forgot to update how long the leg hair is 😂

That’s good news that it’s all healing well. The incision is very tidy, if a bit larger than I was expecting.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2022)

Two months will just take you to the best time of year for getting riding again .
once your on active rehab it goes much quicker .
That first wash is such a pleasure .


----------



## Meredith (30 December 2022)

Very pleased everything is healing well


----------



## Rumtytum (30 December 2022)

Impressive engineering work!  Great you have lots of positives plus the heaven of washing your leg… now how long was that hair?


----------



## Kunoichi73 (30 December 2022)

meleeka said:



			You forgot to update how long the leg hair is 😂
		
Click to expand...

This^!😁

Glad to hear that things are going well with the healing process. 😃


----------



## catembi (30 December 2022)

That sounds like good news! Sounds as if you will be able to start doing a bit more. Will you be able to start dog grooming soon? Now, get in that shower and shave your leg! 😄


----------



## scats (30 December 2022)

The hair wasn’t as long as I thought, but it had sort of curled because of the cast, so I’m sure you can imagine what it looked like 🤣🤣
Do you want to see a gross picture of what my foot looked like straight after the cast removal? It was pretty grim 😂😂


----------



## Amymay (30 December 2022)

scats said:



			Do you want to see a gross picture of what my foot looked like straight after the cast removal? It was pretty grim 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, yes 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## scats (30 December 2022)

If you’re eating your dinner, look away now… 
Fresh from the cast!


----------



## tda (30 December 2022)

Making me cringe slightly, but good news it's going well☺


----------



## scats (30 December 2022)

bonny said:



			Sounds like it’s all good news even if you still have a long road ahead. That’s some impressive bruising you’ve got but I imagine you are very relieved to see your leg again after getting the cast off. Will you have any of the metalwork removed or does it stay in place now ?
		
Click to expand...

Metalwork will stay in unless it causes a problem.  The screw across will probably break at some point but shouldn’t cause a problem.




catembi said:



			That sounds like good news! Sounds as if you will be able to start doing a bit more. Will you be able to start dog grooming soon? Now, get in that shower and shave your leg! 😄
		
Click to expand...

Going to try and groom two small dogs a day once I’m walking without crutches a bit, so maybe in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 December 2022)

It look like Meccano!
Great news and a fancy boot too!


----------



## oldie48 (30 December 2022)

Oh wow, that's a pretty impressive structure, Scats! I hope your recovery continues to go to plan and you can begin working again.
GS, I'm really sorry to hear about Mr GS, that's really tough. I hope 2023 has a much better ending than 2022. Didn't want to "like" your post as basically it's just really sh!t.


----------



## Fjord (30 December 2022)

Ooh, fancy metalwork! The incision is tidy, and looks to be healing nicely.

GS, I hope you and Mr GS are both better soon.


----------



## Peglo (30 December 2022)

That X-rays are impressive. Glad you’ll be able to get about a bit more easily and things are mending.

GS sending best wishes to you both. Hope you both get better soon.


----------



## Trouper (30 December 2022)

Very impressive.  Now all you have to do is follow the rules!!
The scars will heal and fade more quickly now you can get some air to them.  Are you allowed to use BioOil on them yet?  Swear by it - my war wounds are scarcely visible now.


----------



## Rumtytum (30 December 2022)

Those pics are pretty gruesome.  You’ve been through the mill for sure.


----------



## OldNag (30 December 2022)

Wowzers, that's  impressive!

Glad you are healing well.


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 December 2022)

Im so pleased you have it off now! E45 cream on the skin and the scar has healed nicely, its very neat too , will fade a lot 😬


----------



## Jeni the dragon (31 December 2022)

So glad things seem to be progressing well!


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

First night with a naked leg!
It took me about 2 hours to work out what to do with it 😂 I propped it on a pillow but it’s been so used to being kept in a 90 degree position that it sort of wouldn’t relax and then when I tried to relax it, it was pretty sore.  Managed to come up with a system that worked with 5-10 minutes in a position and then change.  Thankfully it did settle and I got some sleep between repositioning.  It felt amazing under the duvet!
It’s aching this morning when I weight bear, think it’s a bit angry today.

On a side note, why do they make these stupid boots so high off the ground?  There’s about 2 inch difference in height so even with a trainer on the other foot, I’m crooked.  My back and hips are already complaining.  It’s not going to be easy to walk without any support, simply because of the height difference.  Answers on a postcard!


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			Very impressive.  Now all you have to do is follow the rules!!
The scars will heal and fade more quickly now you can get some air to them.  Are you allowed to use BioOil on them yet?  Swear by it - my war wounds are scarcely visible now.
		
Click to expand...

Im allowed to massage the fib scar, that one’s healed pretty much fully, so can’t see why I couldn’t put stuff on that one.  The tib scar is still a bit scabby so they said to leave that a few days before touching it.  I have been peeling my shedding skin from around it though 😂


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2022)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through but I have to confess to loving your picture diary! 
.


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2022)

Trouper said:



			Very impressive.  Now all you have to do is follow the rules!!
The scars will heal and fade more quickly now you can get some air to them.  Are you allowed to use BioOil on them yet?  Swear by it - my war wounds are scarcely visible now.
		
Click to expand...

I second this but a vitamin E capsule mixed in Sudocrem seems to do the same job.  My arm and OHs chest scar are barely visible.


scar is full length of the photo, you can see the bar below it.



.


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm so sorry for what you are going through but I have to confess to loving your picture diary!
.
		
Click to expand...

I am worried I’m boring everyone 😂 
But no doubt some poor soul will search riding broken ankle on Google one day and if this pops up and helps them out a bit, then it’s been worth it.


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

ycbm said:



			I second this but a vitamin E capsule mixed in Sudocrem seems to do the same job.  My arm and OHs chest scar are barely visible.
.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I’d end up with quite bad scars but I think they’re going to be really hard to detect.  Quite disappointed really 😂


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2022)

scats said:



			I thought I’d end up with quite bad scars but I think they’re going to be really hard to detect.  Quite disappointed really 😂
		
Click to expand...


🙇‍♀️  no trophies,  how unfair is that! 
.


----------



## meesha (31 December 2022)

Amazing pics ....really appreciate the updates, unbelievable how well its looking.  I'm sure you will have a super quick recovery being a tough horse owner.  Just don't get drunk tonight and fall over 🙃


----------



## catembi (31 December 2022)

No, not boring at all...I am always really pleased to read about your progress.  Have you managed to do anything yet that you couldn't do with the cast on?  Carry a cup of tea...?  The small things all add up!


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

catembi said:



			No, not boring at all...I am always really pleased to read about your progress.  Have you managed to do anything yet that you couldn't do with the cast on?  Carry a cup of tea...?  The small things all add up!
		
Click to expand...

Still using 2 crutches this weekend (surgeons orders!) so no carrying cups yet, but yesterday I walked quite a long way from the hospital to the car park and then happily popped into McDonald’s to get a takeout for my uncle (drive-thru queue was horrendous!) 
I can also go up and down the stairs on my feet and not my bum 😁

Today I’m popping to the shops with my mum and if I’m not too sore, I’ll do the evening dog walk with Dad.
Hoping to start pottering at the farm this week.  Friends said they are happy to carry on with the hard stuff, so I can groom the girls and cuddle the cat 😂

Full shower this morning, sat down as usual, but with the bionic limb in the tub as well.  The feel of the water on it was bliss and a lot of the dead skin is coming off now.  Might attempt a bath later, if I can get in and out.


----------



## Esmae (31 December 2022)

Really glad at hearing your progress.  You have done really well.  Now that you can begin to do small stuff you will progress quite quickly.  Just don't rush and put yourself back again.  All good luck love. So pleased for you.


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

catembi said:



			No, not boring at all...I am always really pleased to read about your progress.  Have you managed to do anything yet that you couldn't do with the cast on?  Carry a cup of tea...?  The small things all add up!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just carried a small cup of tea from the kitchen to the living room! One crutch (sshhhh!) and very small steps!
And cleaned the Guinea pig out on my own… I’m on a roll today!


----------



## YorksG (31 December 2022)

When sis was on crutches, she got a pinny with lots of pockets and a thermos cup, which she could put in one of the pockets, made tea making and carrying much easier


----------



## Amymay (31 December 2022)

FestiveG said:



			When sis was on crutches, she got a pinny with lots of pockets and a thermos cup, which she could put in one of the pockets, made tea making and carrying much easier
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

FestiveG said:



			When sis was on crutches, she got a pinny with lots of pockets and a thermos cup, which she could put in one of the pockets, made tea making and carrying much easier
		
Click to expand...

Great idea!

Just been for a potter around Home Bargain with my mum to pick up a few bits.  It was so lovely to see things from my height again 😂 Loving my new freedom.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 December 2022)

scats said:



			First night with a naked leg!
It took me about 2 hours to work out what to do with it 😂 I propped it on a pillow but it’s been so used to being kept in a 90 degree position that it sort of wouldn’t relax and then when I tried to relax it, it was pretty sore.  Managed to come up with a system that worked with 5-10 minutes in a position and then change.  Thankfully it did settle and I got some sleep between repositioning.  It felt amazing under the duvet!
It’s aching this morning when I weight bear, think it’s a bit angry today.

On a side note, why do they make these stupid boots so high off the ground?  There’s about 2 inch difference in height so even with a trainer on the other foot, I’m crooked.  My back and hips are already complaining.  It’s not going to be easy to walk without any support, simply because of the height difference.  Answers on a postcard!
		
Click to expand...


I bought some 'flatform' trainers to lift me up to the height of the boot. I have back muscle problems at the best of times, so couldn't possibly have coped with being lop-sided for 6-8 weeks .


----------



## teapot (31 December 2022)

That's some meccano kit!


----------



## paddy555 (31 December 2022)

scats said:



			On a side note, why do they make these stupid boots so high off the ground?  There’s about 2 inch difference in height so even with a trainer on the other foot, I’m crooked.  My back and hips are already complaining.  It’s not going to be easy to walk without any support, simply because of the height difference.  Answers on a postcard!
		
Click to expand...

I found that you could improve this situation with something like Mountain horse ankle boots which have a pretty thick sole. There are also similar walking type boots with a higher/thicker sole. 

I used an old shoulder bag round my neck or over my neck and shoulder and kept everything in it that you would normally just get up without thinking for, phone, glasses, paper, pen, I could put an empty cup in there to carry it, paper hankies,  book, it went everywhere with me. 

So that I could actually get on and do things but try to rest the leg I found I could stand on the good leg but bend the bad one and rest it on a chair knee face downwards. That really helped with the feeling of independence and usefulness.


----------



## webble (31 December 2022)

Will your docs or the hospital provide physio or chiro to help with your back hip shoulder alignment once you're waking again? Bet you can't wait,  great update


----------



## Trouper (31 December 2022)

scats said:



			I thought I’d end up with quite bad scars but I think they’re going to be really hard to detect.  Quite disappointed really 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - but the metalwork is impressive!!   I still wince when I see the xray pictures of the pointy ends of the screws in my spine.

I sympathise about foot height variance.  As well as getting a shoe/boot with a very thick sole - get one as large as possible and add a couple layers of chiropody felt as liners.  You can get quite thick felt if you can manage to insert it.   Even a slight height adjustment will help to offset the strain on your back etc.


----------



## Bradsmum (31 December 2022)

Oh Scats that all sounds so familiar. The relief of the cast being removed but the manky foot was pretty grim. Your scars look like they have healed well which is always a relief. Not heard of that type of boot. I was told to just walk once my cast came off which as you will know is bl**dy impossible due to swelling. Sorry to say that I'm still limping 6 months later despite doing the exercises but it is getting better. Meanwhile 3 weeks ago the OH broke his ankle and is now in a boot. Luckily he didn't need surgery but cant believe it!!!!


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

webble said:



			Will your docs or the hospital provide physio or chiro to help with your back hip shoulder alignment once you're waking again? Bet you can't wait,  great update
		
Click to expand...

I start physio on the 6th Jan, but I did see a physio at clinic yesterday who gave me some exercises to do this week.  I imagine they’ll only be interested in the ankle though, but I might ask if they can recommend ways to keep everything else in check.


----------



## webble (31 December 2022)

scats said:



			I start physio on the 6th Jan, but I did see a physio at clinic yesterday who gave me some exercises to do this week.  I imagine they’ll only be interested in the ankle though, but I might ask if they can recommend ways to keep everything else in check.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's better than nothing, after I had crutches admittedly only for 2 weeks my back and shoulders were all over the place so might be worth getting a full work over if you can


----------



## scats (31 December 2022)

Bradsmum said:



			Oh Scats that all sounds so familiar. The relief of the cast being removed but the manky foot was pretty grim. Your scars look like they have healed well which is always a relief. Not heard of that type of boot. I was told to just walk once my cast came off which as you will know is bl**dy impossible due to swelling. Sorry to say that I'm still limping 6 months later despite doing the exercises but it is getting better. Meanwhile 3 weeks ago the OH broke his ankle and is now in a boot. Luckily he didn't need surgery but cant believe it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you not get a boot at all??  Gosh, that must have been horrid going from a cast to nothing. 
My boot is weird. You have a little pump that sucks the air out of the ‘wrap’ that goes on before the boot and it closes against your leg and holds it.
The inside of my ankle is particularly swollen and it gets quite angry when I first weight bear, but the pain does ease off the more I do.  The difference in it tonight in bed compared to last night though! Last night it felt so vulnerable and could hardly move but tonight I’m flexing it up and down really well.  I had a proper soak in a hot bath this evening 😁
Wishing your OH a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bradsmum (31 December 2022)

Not only was I not given a boot but the useless consultant said I wouldn't need physio. Thankfully you can self refer and when I got to see the physio she was furious that he'd been so dismissive and refused physio as the sooner I'd have got it the better. It was about 3 weeks before my first session. I'm at that slow point now where the progress doesn't seem to be going anywhere until you think back a couple of weeks and realise I can go downstairs easier by the end of the day!  Happy New Year


----------



## scats (1 January 2023)

Attempted a dog walk this morning.  Made it round the short block (dogs went on with the parents) but finding things pretty sore today.  It’s like walking on a badly sprained ankle, which I suppose it is, given that I ruptured pretty much every ligament in there. 
 Came home and did some 1 crutch walk just across the kitchen and now I’m sat with it elevated.  Probably need to slow down a bit!


----------



## scats (3 January 2023)

Back to bore you all, but I might as well document the journey.
Had a bad day yesterday.  I think the realisation of just how far away I am from normal life hit because my ankle and foot were not cooperative at all and I felt like I’d gone five steps backwards. 
I haven’t had an income now since the beginning of November and I’ve put pressure on myself because I need to get working again asap.  Unfortunately, I need to be able to walk unaided to be able to carry and lift dogs and be able to stand on my foot for up to 2-3 hours.
But then I managed to crutch around a garden centre in the afternoon, so I gave myself a bit of a talking to about my mindset!
Last night I decided to learn what I can about massage.  I found a YouTube video from a physio who was doing an ankle and foot massage on a lady after ORIF ankle surgery and I followed what I could.  I spent a hour massaging it and it felt amazing afterwards.  So I’m going to fit that into my daily schedule.
This morning I did some more massage and have been able to use 1 crutch to carry my coffee through from the kitchen.  I’m going to potter around the supermarket later (it’s sad that I now consider that a day out 🤣).
I do have some walking video, trying to work out how to get it onto here.


----------



## Fransurrey (3 January 2023)

Glad to see progress (and it is progress, even if you have bad days!). For the unequal feet, would heel risers work for you in the uninjured foot?


----------



## catembi (3 January 2023)

This too shall pass! You are doing really well. Everything is bound to be feeling bruised and battered. I am finding with my toe that healing goes in odd random stages…sore one day, okay the next, stinging the day after, itching the day after that! It’s all progress…just not in a straight line.


----------



## ycbm (3 January 2023)

scats said:



			Back to bore you all, but I might as well document the journey.
Had a bad day yesterday.  I think the realisation of just how far away I am from normal life hit because my ankle and foot were not cooperative at all and I felt like I’d gone five steps backwards.
I haven’t had an income now since the beginning of November and I’ve put pressure on myself because I need to get working again asap.  Unfortunately, I need to be able to walk unaided to be able to carry and lift dogs and be able to stand on my foot for up to 2-3 hours.
But then I managed to crutch around a garden centre in the afternoon, so I gave myself a bit of a talking to about my mindset!
Last night I decided to learn what I can about massage.  I found a YouTube video from a physio who was doing an ankle and foot massage on a lady after ORIF ankle surgery and I followed what I could.  I spent a hour massaging it and it felt amazing afterwards.  So I’m going to fit that into my daily schedule.
This morning I did some more massage and have been able to use 1 crutch to carry my coffee through from the kitchen.  I’m going to potter around the supermarket later (it’s sad that I now consider that a day out 🤣).
I do have some walking video, trying to work out how to get it onto here.
		
Click to expand...


I broke both bones in my left wrist and it was hanging off the end of my arm very like your foot off your leg (a lot less disabling,  obviously).  I removed the cast early - 3 weeks - because I thought my hand was getting stuck in one position, and bought an air cast - this has since become mainstream practice. I ended up with a range of movement which had the orthopaedic surgeons falling off their chairs in amazement,  and I attribute that entirely to the fact that once the fixed cast was gone I would massage it any time I was sitting still.  In the car,  watching telly,  it drove my OH mad!  

You're doing exactly the right thing,  I think.


----------



## neddy man (3 January 2023)

Buy a pair of cheap flip flops cut the straps of them tape them together then tape them to the oldest shoe you have and you're level.


----------



## scats (4 January 2023)

I tried on some sketchers when out the other day and they are much higher than my normal trainers.  Couldn’t buy them at the time (till internet went down and didn’t want to wait ages) but I’ve ordered some online and they should be here next week.  Hoping that will help even me up a bit.

The worst pain when weight bearing is in my heel.  I can’t even describe it, but it’s like a pain that makes your whole leg want to crumple into a heap. I suppose it feels a bit like the pain you get with plantar fasciitis, but even more severe and right on the sole of your heel.  Not fun!  Checked on a few of the FB groups and this pain is very common and apparently something to do with some soft tissue that shortens when your foot isn’t used.  Good thing is it should pass in time, but I’m just going to have to put up with it until then.
Didn’t have to prop the ankle on a pillow last night, it now just joins the good leg in whatever position I go in.  I am aware not to move it too quickly but I don’t feel I have to be too precious with it now.


----------



## scats (5 January 2023)

Physio tomorrow!
This week has been quite tough.  I’ve definitely pushed it perhaps more than I should, but at the same time, I feel it needs it.  It’s still bad in the morning but it does ease up the more I do.  This is what I’m getting most evenings, but it’s not actually quite as painful as it might look on this picture.



I’ve ditched one crutch in the house, though I use 2 for the first half an hour after I get up, because it’s pretty painful at first.
I went into the college today (I have shares in a college that delivers dog grooming apprenticeships) to see how things are going, and I stayed all day. Managed to potter out to Tesco for some lunch.  Need to sort some things out so back in there after physio tomorrow.

Hoping physio can put me on the right track as I’m not even sure if I’m walking correctly 🙈

Next fracture clinic appointment through is 10th Feb!  Time is flying by!


----------



## ycbm (5 January 2023)

I am astounded at the size of that!

I'm so impressed with how you are dealing with this.
.


----------



## scats (5 January 2023)

ycbm said:



			I am astounded at the size of that!

I'm so impressed with how you are dealing with this.
.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a bit of me worried that I’ll be told this isn’t normal swelling for this stage and that I need more treatment/surgery, but I’m just keeping everything crossed at the moment.


----------



## quizzie (5 January 2023)

scats said:



			Theres a bit of me worried that I’ll be told this isn’t normal swelling for this stage and that I need more treatment/surgery, but I’m just keeping everything crossed at the moment.
		
Click to expand...



I'm really sorry to say this, but if it is getting that swollen, then you definitely are doing too much....there is still a massive amount of healing and reorganising for all the tissues to do over several months.....that much swelling will just delay normalising things.

Yes, you need to push a little, but ONLY a little, with plenty of leg raised time, with ice +/- massage as required.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 January 2023)

scats, you are overdoing things, that is a huge amount of swelling 😬. Please heed quizzie's advice above, or you will set your recovery right back.


----------



## scats (5 January 2023)

I’ll rein it back a bit. I’m very impatient 🙈


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 January 2023)

Time to follow doctor's orders properly scats - the swelling is getting worse, not better which is telling you that you're overdoing it. I know how frustrating it is to be immobile, but I promise you it's worth the boredom.


----------



## teapot (5 January 2023)

Definitely doing too much - do we need to put your on box rest again and cold hosing?


----------



## Fjord (5 January 2023)

Take it slowly Scats, you did a major number on your ankle, it's going to take time to heal. It's so frustrating but it's necessary. Hope your physio goes well tomorro


----------



## luckyoldme (5 January 2023)

Thought this might cheer you up!
Saw it on FB.


----------



## scats (5 January 2023)

luckyauldme said:



View attachment 105580

Thought this might cheer you up!
Saw it on FB.
		
Click to expand...

Love it! 
I was thinking of getting like a big leg bone tattooed over the scar, with a snap in it 🤣


----------



## luckyoldme (5 January 2023)

scats said:



			Love it!
I was thinking of getting like a big leg bone tattooed over the scar, with a snap in it 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Its really cool isn't it! 
When I was younger I got a cannabis leaf tatoo in the small of my back, now that I'm older and fatter it looks more like a tree. If I got that fish on my scar they would get a right laugh in the morgue!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 January 2023)

luckyauldme said:



View attachment 105580

Thought this might cheer you up!
Saw it on FB.
		
Click to expand...

 I like this .


----------



## Peglo (6 January 2023)

Are you still icing it for the swelling? There’s a way to tape knees to help with swelling so might be worth asking the physio if there’s taping you can do for your ankle.

that tattoos are so cool!


----------



## catembi (6 January 2023)

How did you get on, Scats? Hope all is well! 🙂


----------



## scats (6 January 2023)

catembi said:



			How did you get on, Scats? Hope all is well! 🙂
		
Click to expand...

What a waste of time that was!
Arrived for my 10.30am appointment with a young physio.  No notes had been sent over so she had no idea what I’d done, what metal work was in. 

She tested my ROM and said all was pretty good. My dorsiflexion was very good considering, but plantarflexion less so.  She said that probably won’t come back because I’ve got a syno screw in, but that I’m not a ballet dancer so it doesn’t matter 🙈 
She gave foot a little pull in 4 directions.  Then made me do heel to tip toe exercise while sat.  Then back in the boot and walked with my crutches a few steps, before saying “ok, I’ll see you in 2 weeks”. I was out by 10.50am 🤣🤣🤣

I’ve been doing far more physio on my own for the last week.  Honestly, I came out laughing it was so comically bad. 
So I don’t hold out any hope for help with this!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 January 2023)

Oh no. A sadly too common scenario in an NHS which is on its knees. The physio should, of course, have had access to your notes.

An experienced private ACPAT physio told me recently that NHS physios are getting de skilled as they do so little hands on assessment/treatment these days

Please, please go private.


----------



## scats (6 January 2023)

Unfortunately I can’t afford to go private.  I’m not earning at the moment because of this and have already gone through my house deposit fund and my minimal savings.  I’m not even sure where this months bill money is coming from.


----------



## Dexter (6 January 2023)

I would beg, borrow or steal to get the money for private physio. Its between £40 and £50 a session and you might well get away with just a couple. The physio will pay for itself as it will get you back working sooner. Could you look at an interest free credit card? Or sell things on ebay. You'd be surprised whats lying around the house that you can liquidate.


----------



## scats (6 January 2023)

Dexter said:



			I would beg, borrow or steal to get the money for private physio. Its between £40 and £50 a session and you might well get away with just a couple. The physio will pay for itself as it will get you back working sooner. Could you look at an interest free credit card? Or sell things on ebay. You'd be surprised whats lying around the house that you can liquidate.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I’m having to sell my saddle to pay to keep my horses at the moment.  Everything’s a bit of a mess.


----------



## Dexter (6 January 2023)

scats said:



			Unfortunately I’m having to sell my saddle to pay to keep my horses at the moment.  Everything’s a bit of a mess.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear that. Life is horribly unfair sometimes. Have you checked to see what benefits you are entitled to? And when you get back on an even keel make sure you get some income protection insurance.


----------



## Trouper (6 January 2023)

Scats - we are talking about your long-term health and mobility here and there is nothing more important.   Even if you were to have just a couple of private sessions to get to know how to massage and do the exercises properly it would pay such dividends.   Please think about it.


----------



## scats (6 January 2023)

I might have a chat with my brother to see if I can borrow some money.  My wonderful Dad has offered to pay over £500 to get my shed of a car through its MOT. It’s in the garage today for the work needed but they rang at 5pm to tell me that when they were retesting it on the ramp, after doing the brake callipers all day, a brake pump exploded 🤣🙈 Cars, like horses, do pick their moments!

Feeling positive tonight. I will get this ankle moving and I will get back to normal.
I’m now 7 days PWB and on my own I’ve managed to get myself from NWB to PWB and getting around the house with 1 crutch.  
This evening I challenged myself to walk from the bedroom to bathroom with no crutch, just the boot. I blummin well did it!
I was a bit like a baby elephant learning to walk, but I did it 😀
Going to build that up little at a time with the plan to be crutch free in the house next Friday.


----------



## DiNozzo (6 January 2023)

To offer some positivity!

When I broke my ankle, it wasn’t quite as bad as yours, but I’d put 2 bones into 6 pieces… they played one side, but there was too much damage to put a screw on.

I was none-weight bearing for 8 weeks, then cast off and away I was supposed to go. Tried to book physio through my GP who said I couldn’t because I’d had surgery, and the hospital wouldn’t either. Was referred back to my surgeon who said ‘do your normal physio for ankle repair…’ as if I’d been really thick. 

I have done ankle repair stuff before for a bad sprain, but he didn’t know that…

At least twice a day, but up to 5 times a day I did the following: draw the alphabet with my toes. I did this with both ankles, because the other caused problems too. Keep it elevated and iced when sore.

I was told not to use crutches after the cast came off because it affects the way you put your foot down.

Quietly, practice weight bearing. Focus on standing with your weight evenly through both feet. Then, slowly stand on the broken one only. Do this two or three times each time. As your strength builds, increase the time you stay standing on that leg. Do this standing in front of something you can grab onto!!

The next step is to do it with your eyes closed.

Then, you need to do the same thing, but practice standing on your toes. Then, on your toes on your broken [fixed!] ankle. 

You need to be strong, but flexible through your ankles. 

As for the swelling, mine was worse whenever I’d been on my feet for anymore than about 5 minutes. My consultant (the one useful thing he said!!!) was that as long as the swelling went down overnight, it was fine. 
I’m now 3 years post break, and it’s fine. Very little pain, and only occasional swelling.


----------



## scats (6 January 2023)

DiNozzo said:



			To offer some positivity!

When I broke my ankle, it wasn’t quite as bad as yours, but I’d put 2 bones into 6 pieces… they played one side, but there was too much damage to put a screw on.

I was none-weight bearing for 8 weeks, then cast off and away I was supposed to go. Tried to book physio through my GP who said I couldn’t because I’d had surgery, and the hospital wouldn’t either. Was referred back to my surgeon who said ‘do your normal physio for ankle repair…’ as if I’d been really thick.

I have done ankle repair stuff before for a bad sprain, but he didn’t know that…

At least twice a day, but up to 5 times a day I did the following: draw the alphabet with my toes. I did this with both ankles, because the other caused problems too. Keep it elevated and iced when sore.

I was told not to use crutches after the cast came off because it affects the way you put your foot down.

Quietly, practice weight bearing. Focus on standing with your weight evenly through both feet. Then, slowly stand on the broken one only. Do this two or three times each time. As your strength builds, increase the time you stay standing on that leg. Do this standing in front of something you can grab onto!!

The next step is to do it with your eyes closed.

Then, you need to do the same thing, but practice standing on your toes. Then, on your toes on your broken [fixed!] ankle.

You need to be strong, but flexible through your ankles.

As for the swelling, mine was worse whenever I’d been on my feet for anymore than about 5 minutes. My consultant (the one useful thing he said!!!) was that as long as the swelling went down overnight, it was fine.
I’m now 3 years post break, and it’s fine. Very little pain, and only occasional swelling.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that’s really helpful.
My swelling definitely goes down overnight so that’s a good thing.


----------



## scats (Sunday at 11:26)

Got something to show you…


----------



## Gloi (Sunday at 11:46)

scats said:



			Got something to show you… 






Click to expand...

Walking better than me and I've no broken bones.


----------



## catembi (Sunday at 11:54)

Well done!  Looking good!  Hope it's feeling more comfortable


----------



## Amymay (Sunday at 12:20)

You’re looking really great on that.  How’s it feeling??


----------



## Goldenstar (Sunday at 12:24)

Like like like like 
that’s so good to see .


----------



## scats (Sunday at 12:26)

Amymay said:



			You’re looking really great on that.  How’s it feeling??
		
Click to expand...

The more I do, the better it gets.  I’d just got back from a half hour dog walk (with crutches but I only used them for balance rather than to aid weight) so the pain had sort of levelled out to more of a kind of easily managed background noise.  If I’ve sat for a while, the first few minutes are very painful, but the more I do, the less the pain.  
Im hoping that’s a good sign, because it definitely doesn’t get worse the more I do.


----------



## Rumtytum (Sunday at 13:13)

Brilliant! A vid to please everyone 😀


----------



## ycbm (Sunday at 14:14)

scats said:



			Got something to show you… 






Click to expand...


Hey, get  back to work you slacker  🤣

Seriously,  so pleased for you that you are mobile.


----------



## scats (Sunday at 16:20)

ycbm said:



			Hey, get  back to work you slacker  🤣

Seriously,  so please for you that you are mobile.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 Next step is to practise lifting and carrying dogs around!

I carried two cups before


----------



## catembi (Sunday at 19:09)

I rode WITH stirrups this evening for the first time since Nov 28th, the date of surgery!  My toe hasn't liked the pressure previously.  With all that stirrupless riding, my dressage length stirrups now feel like jumping length, so I put them down a hole, which helped to ease the pressure.  All okay & even managed a few strides of trot, which is all Thor can do anyway.  If I'm going to ride with stirrups, I guess I'd better stop being lazy & riding in wellies...!


----------



## Barton Bounty (Sunday at 19:12)

Gloi said:



			Walking better than me and I've no broken bones.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I have more of a limp 😂😂😂


----------



## scats (Sunday at 19:19)

catembi said:



			I rode WITH stirrups this evening for the first time since Nov 28th, the date of surgery!  My toe hasn't liked the pressure previously.  With all that stirrupless riding, my dressage length stirrups now feel like jumping length, so I put them down a hole, which helped to ease the pressure.  All okay & even managed a few strides of trot, which is all Thor can do anyway.  If I'm going to ride with stirrups, I guess I'd better stop being lazy & riding in wellies...!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news!  

I think my initial plan of riding mid-Jan was a tad optimistic, but I reckon I might ok mid Feb.  I think I’d better wait until I’m at least out of this boot and in normal footwear.


----------



## scats (Sunday at 19:19)

Barton Bounty said:



			Me too, I have more of a limp 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It hurts but I’m doing my best to try and walk normally, more for the sake of my hips and back 😂😂


----------



## Barton Bounty (Sunday at 19:21)

scats said:



			It hurts but I’m doing my best to try and walk normally, more for the sake of my hips and back 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you are doing amazing!!! Xx


----------



## scats (Sunday at 19:23)

I also feel I must point out I’m not as chunky as I look there.  My mum bought me those baggy joggers for Christmas because they easily went over the cast I was in.
It’s safe to say they don’t flatter! 🙈


----------



## Trouper (Monday at 08:21)

scats said:



			I also feel I must point out I’m not as chunky as I look there.  My mum bought me those baggy joggers for Christmas because they easily went over the cast I was in.
It’s safe to say they don’t flatter! 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I have to say Scats that I think sartorial elegance is way down the list of your priorities atm!!!!!!!    

Well done you - that walking is amazing.


----------



## jnb (Monday at 08:33)

Scats when you do get on PLEASE get a HUGE Solid mounting block (I mean 3ft at least) to get on, and more importantly, off onto. Will make a huge difference to you and your safety/recovery, I don't care how non BHS it is. I get off on the wrong side by literally taking my right foot out of stirrup, placing it on the block and steppting off onto it -I taught my cob this after less than 6 months of being broken in, being ridden 2-3 times a week. He parks himself there now (well, he would if he wasn't currently recovering from various disasters)


----------



## gallopingby (Monday at 08:47)

scats said:



			The more I do, the better it gets.  I’d just got back from a half hour dog walk (with crutches but I only used them for balance rather than to aid weight) so the pain had sort of levelled out to more of a kind of easily managed background noise.  If I’ve sat for a while, the first few minutes are very painful, but the more I do, the less the pain. 
Im hoping that’s a good sign, because it definitely doesn’t get worse the more I do.
		
Click to expand...

That’s great Scats - good to continue using your crutches to help balance for a while longer, they’ll aid your rehab far more than doing too much without any help and you can do timed with / without them.


----------



## Esmae (Monday at 14:12)

Great to see you doing so well, now don't overdo it and put yourself back. Steady as you go now.


----------



## scats (Monday at 18:01)

I managed one crutch out and about today and, dare I tempt fate, the weird heel pain has massively faded.
It’s so nice to have some sort of life back.  Not my full life yet, but I’m getting there.
This time last week I genuinely wondered how I’d ever walk again and now I’m flying around 😃


----------



## ycbm (Monday at 18:12)

Great news, you'll be picking up dogs any time now.
.


----------



## Fjord (Monday at 21:15)

Oh wow, that's brilliant!


----------



## scats (Wednesday at 09:50)

Urgh.  Had a great day yesterday.  Popped into town with my mum and just took 1 crutch.  Felt absolutely fine the whole time, so just carried on.  We were out for a few hours, had lunch etc so some sitting down, but mostly just mooching.
Fine last night, no extra swelling or pain.  This morning I’m struggling to walk.  Really intense pain in the outer part of the joint and the top and outside of foot and ankle.  Not an area that is normally sore to be honest.
So I’ve definitely overdone it.  Trouble is, I don’t get any warning I’m overdoing it, everything feels fine at the time, so I just carry on. 
To be honest, it’s the story of my life.  If I feel ok, I just keep going… and going… and then I crash.

Quiet day today.  Need to do my tax return, which I always put off, so I’ll sit down at the computer for the day and rest the ankle.  I was planning on grooming my dogs today to see if I could cope, but think that’s a bad idea right now.  Helpful tips for learning not to be an impatient idiot would be much appreciated.


----------



## scats (Wednesday at 09:53)

And I’ve burst a blood vessel in my eye, so my transformation into a Terminator is looking scarily accurate right now 🤣🤣


----------



## Goldenstar (Wednesday at 09:58)

I used goals , and I learnt that you need to do that the same way as you I increased gradually by using a pedometer .
The temptation  when faced with a day out is huge I don’t think however you have done any harm and I think you will be ok by tomorrow.
On a trip out you learn to look at the step count  and think mmm better take a break .


----------



## Goldenstar (Wednesday at 09:58)

Oh dear, the eye as well sometimes it’s just one thing after another .


----------



## scats (Wednesday at 10:07)

Goldenstar said:



			I used goals , and I learnt that you need to do that the same way as you I increased gradually by using a pedometer .
The temptation  when faced with a day out is huge I don’t think however you have done any harm and I think you will be ok by tomorrow.
On a trip out you learn to look at the step count  and think mmm better take a break .
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.  I’m annoyed with myself now, but you live and learn.
I felt normal and it was amazing.  Last time I went into to town I was in a wheelchair, so to walk around on my own in a shop was bliss.  I’m not sorry I did it to be honest 😂 I’m just frustrated that perhaps I stayed too long.
The only good thing is that where I can really pinpoint the pain is not directly linked to any of the bone breaks, so I think it’s soft tissue.  Not that this is good, but my fear is messing up the healing of the bones at this stage and I don’t think I’ve done that.


----------



## Goldenstar (Wednesday at 10:10)

If it swells more than usual put it up for while every couple of hours .
You did better than be I arrived in Hong Kong and decided it was a mistake my whole leg went up to twice it’s normal size and BA lost my baggage .
You won’t have damaged it .
all will be fine .


----------

